# Poor Responders : Part 99



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hurrah        Thanks Natalie   

 ONLY 31 HOURS


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Sneaky sneaking in at work    

Back later if i can

Wooooo hooooooooooo im so excited


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

I know - I've asked you to be my friend  . I'm like a pig in sh*t at the moment, why didn't I do this before      . I am missing my smilies though - makes me realise how much I use them


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

[fly]30 hours to go!!![/fly]

WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  

Added  y and Sausage 

I am SOOO excited.

I nearly got myself something else to wear last night but I didn't as my car broke down on the way to the bull ring ( i was just outside Citroen which was good so I managed to get it in to the garage at least) sooo, I had limited time to look.
I did buy some sparkly dark silver tights though  
So still balck dress, with either new silver tights, black lacy ones or plain blakc ones.

whadda you think ladies?

Thanks for Jasons wishes ladies and RH 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Anne - Sparkly tights definitely - I've seen your lovely legs on ** now - if you've got em, flaunt em (hence why I'm in trousers  )     

Sorry about the car - glad it was near the garage though


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

They are from height 4ft10 to 5ft10....WTF


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Fat 4'10'' and skinny 5'10'' I guess - so you could be scuppered


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

book marking


Hope you all have a fab time tomorrow night girls - so lovely that you all get to meet each other - looking forward to seeing the pics on ******** soon

Anna saw your ** name was censored out - is your surname an irish surname? saw another FF ** friend had added an anna and wondered if it was you


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL Anne!  Definitely sparkly, but sorry about the car!  Hope it's something simple. 

Oh, have I been censored?  LOL!  No, it's not an Irish surname, it's an Italian one, actually, although I'm as English as they come.  My ** pic is a book cover.    Most of my ** stuff is writing related, you see.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

one hundred  and seventy nine f'ing quid to sort my car                   
It's something called an Electronic Butterfly unit for the onboard  computer that's gone.
I m not happy
I only had it serviced 2 weeks ago but they have assured me the service would have had nothing to do with it.
Jas is speaking to his dad as he's well up on cars/parts
xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Dang, Anne, I'm sorry!  Our onboard comp went once - cost us a grand.    Hope Jas's Dad has some ideas.  Just what you don't need....      

Well, that was the last of the cyclogest this am.  Awaiting events....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

for you Anna hun


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - glad you had fun. Hope you feel better soon
Anne - will text you when I'm on the train tomorrow. Know we have seats reserved seperately, but will try and find us two seats together. 
Kate - my doglet loooves having his belly rubbed, think its a lab thing! Poor thing has started limping on his front leg which is worrying...hopefully he's just pulled everything whilst jumping/running around like a nutter! 
RC - will pm you my name so you can find me on ** 

We should have a group on **...maybe the "gardening group" (lady garden links to nether regions....get it!  ) 

Hi everyone 
Just a quickly as v busy at work. May not be able to get on much between now and the party so I'll see most of you there! Can't wait! 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok Anna hun


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Ladies

I don't think you can access my ** until you're a friend of mine and so can't find me to add me as a friend IYSWIM   . If you want to see the piccies from the party, please pm me so I can then ask you to add me - I've found some of you, but not all, by a long way. 

Anne - ouch for that bill     

AOC -      for T and T    

AnnaSB         at the gardening group - can you imagine Alan Titchmarsh trying to join us     

Nix and Popsi


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

RC - You should have a list of all the PR girls under friends sugestions... just click on them and then they will have to log on to accept you.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

is Mira coming to you today Laura?

how are the Chipsters?


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Laura - I've found them, but I don't know who they are - I'm not very good at this, am I?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't worry even now I can't always match the ** girl to the FF name!! 

Mir called an hour ago to say she was 57 minutes away..... she's late!!  

Chippers all well, bit snotty and was up at 5 (you gotta love em!), otherwise ok.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm beyond nervous for Jason, he's in his interview now.....my stomach is in knots!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Anne I bet he wows em.    Right I'm sending him positive vibes right now....    when does he find out?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

NOt sure when he'll find out Laura, he's one of 4 today so lets hope his nerves hold up. 
He just needs someone to give him a chance really, so many unemployed at the moment that employers seem to be going for younger people with paper qualifacations over more experienced self taught people like Jas


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Jas and Anne


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Since you've all been there for the wailing and the gnashing of teeth  , I thought I should let you know that today I'm feeling quite happy.    No particular reason, and it's not denial  .  Just... happier today.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AOC- happy is good hun         

Well, I've had a result with my car..............Jas called  them earlier and said the part that broke should absolutely not go at anything under 100k miles....I've done 30k and that he wasn't happy at all to pay anything.
Guess what.....Citroen have just called me to say that they will be repairing it free and claiming themselves under the warranty.     
My clever hubby


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

for Jase - How did his interview go? 
AOC


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I have done the badges everyone!!!

I hope it's ok with people if I don't stay too late tomorrow - I get quite tired these days!!  I don't mean to be rude but I just need my sleep!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Complete disaster........it was way way more of a sales role with huge monthly targets and not much technical

gutted and utterly f ucked off


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

YAY for the car, Anne!  Although it does get my goat that it often takes a male voice to stop a garage taking the michael...  

I'm sorry about Jase's job.  But it sounds like it was totally wrong for him, so I do believe there's something MUCH better round the corner for him.            

*waving to everyone.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

you've got to laugh hey!

xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - what a bummer! Sorry  

RC Pm'ing you now


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Just picked up a voice mail from a supplier saying she's going on mat leave (its her 2nd) Why do I feel like I have been kicked? I didn't want to return her call but forced myself, and ended up leaving a 'happy voice' mail


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Understandable Anna, I have spoken to 2 preggers people today


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - I have no problem when its one of us, but seem to have a real problem with everyone else! Especially when I hear...'I got pg 1st time each time I tried'..    I'm becoming very bitter and twisted!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ditto Anna
the evil b itch is due any hour now for me and I VOW not to let her fcuk me off again this month. It's not healthy being that pi ssed off and down every month.
OOOh, see you tomorrow


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

See you tom  

PS send the ob my way won't you!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Off now girls, see yo uall tomorrow
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

AoC - For you    How I wish you were with us tomorrow.

For RC, Kate and Anne - I can't wait to meet you tomorrow afternoon.

And to all the rest of the partygoers - you too!!

And LJ - I think we'll strap you to a chair and make you stay!  Just kidding.

RC - Ordinary mini van taxi but will get a proper black one home, and you can have the flip down seat.

Kate - Knock em dead in Belsize Park.  Text me your email if you would like to go to the FCUK warehouse sale in Camden Town (very close) tomorrow, and I'll sort out details and map for you.  Supposed to be bargain prices, and would definitely keep you busy.

To all those that will be with us in spirit - you'll be missed.

And finally - Heaps - what a PM.  I sat and thought about it for a long time yesterday and feel very inspired to try and believe that my baby is in Las Vegas, rather than this being my final effort before moving on to something else.  Thank you for opening up. Brave and generous you are.

Off to channel my ASB and make dinner for cousins over from Portugal.  

Malini xx

PS Jason, I am sorry you were messed around.  The highs and lows of job hunting are wicked and cruel.  We believe in you.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Have a fabulous time you guys tomorrow won't you...can't wait to see the pictures......x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

[fly]IM SO EXCITED[/fly]

Just about to start packing    Have had to go to sanisbury's tonight to get a security tag taken off     Bought a coat from savacentre this morning and the beep beep went off when i went out but the security guard just waved me on. Took it out the bag when i got home to show scott and fcuk me the tag was still on there     So rang savacentre and they said we could just pop it to blackheath instead of taking it back to oldbury 

Back later for a catch up   

Anne sorry the job was sh1te hunny


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

hi just marking
hope you all have a good time tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Nix               Thanks for adding me as your friend


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Anne / Jason

Employers are often **** 'oles (ask slycett  ), and more often than not when they are unclear on job adverts about what they want they are best avoided.  Being out of work is a sh1tty place to be, but I am with AoC and am sure that something better will turn up.  Pretty much like the other main subject around here     Good luck.    

AoC - still    for you.

RH  

(looking forward to a peaceful night tomorrow night .......    )

 to all the PR party girls tomorrow night - bet LJ stays a long time


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You're going to have such fun!  

Thanks RH.  

Very domesticated this afternoon.  I adapted a GF pastry packet mix with orange zest and icing sugar, and made mince pies with the home made mincemeat I put together last weekend.  (All hail Delia!)  Gorgeous!  We ate one each, then I've frozen the rest for when I have the hordes at Christmas.  I love getting ahead of the game...  

I had the fire lit, and kept coming back to it to sit in the armchair, but every time I got there, I found the four cats in residence!  Hey!  That's my chair!

To which they replied with a look that said, "dream on, puny human."

Night night Team PR.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Night AOC - hope you are able to sleep well   .      for the morning.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Ladies.. so so so sorry for lack of posting this week, hope you can forgive me ... just wanted to tell you all



gonna miss you all loads over the weekend, promise to be back soon darlings xxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Popsi xxx

Anne - so sorry about Jases job thats sh*t sending you both some of these   

LJ - Expect to see you dirty dancing till 4am     just kidding pet - well - about the 4am anyway !!  

Sausagio - I am sending you these       

RC n Kate - I am beyond excited - have officially exploded       - cant remember where we are going - know its in beak st near where I worked - know its 6pm - will get to beak st n text he he he xxxxx

Had the most siht day - including being in the news - enough said !  

Hooray for Party night xxxxxx

Love to all us Team PR 
Spuds
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie - wrapping Secret Santa (sorry Pix, I know I said Rupee and I wouldn't be doing one - but changed mind - hope it won't be a problem?) - to put a tag on or not to put a tag on? does it need one? ie "From Steph"



*EXCITED!*


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

RC>....... am i not allowed to be your ** friend   

jersey..hope your ok  

anneofc...  

anne... [email protected] !!!! poor J love to you both xx

kate.. thanks for my message darling xx

purple ... thanks so much xxx   

luv you all xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Popsi - I'll pm you my lovely      

Jersey - we'll cheer you up tomorrow, don't you worry


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Evening lovely Ladies.  

I'm in craft production mode, making cards, christmas decorations and other bits and pieces for a christmas fair tomorrow. 

AnnaOC, 4 cats!!! Nearly as many as I have    .

RC; I've sent you my ** details if you want to add. Though if you feel I'm too new to the thread I quite understand. xxx 

Does anyone know how to go about putting photo's on FF profile? I tried to add some to no avail. 

Mag108; They certainly do all dance to a different tune! xxx

Spuds;  

AnneG; Sorry about the job.    

Hi Tropi; Thanks for the info, though it seems that a recent study reported at the ESHRE meeting this year suggests that it's not so good to take the pill . . though maybe it depends which kind!? I don't know what to think and am trying to find out as if i don't take something to regulate my cycle it may be difficult for me to go overseas for tx . I haven't been able to find the report online but will look again. x

Hi and Love to everyone else.


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to wish you all a fantastic time tomorrow night, I know you will all have a brilliant time!  I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's news from the party 

AofC - sending you lots of    for tomorrow 

x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

RC hon - did you put a tag on your Secret Santa gift?


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Popsi

  I'll be here tomorrow for you and the party exiles.    What time does the online version start?  My "Dad dancing"   doesn't seem too bad on here.  

Steph

No!  Surely the point is that it is Secret Santa, not Unknown Recipient?  Part of the fun is trying to guess which person gave the present.   

AoC - sounds a great place - nice fire, cats to be abused by, and mincepies! Still   

Pix - don't forget to take time to enjoy yourself tomorrow.   You have done all you need to in getting the right   together and sorting out lots of   and   

RH


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening

just been late night christmas shopping with my mum and had a chinese. We've done this for the last 3 years, it's fun.  I got quite a few pressies  


RC could you please PM the ** list...I'm not anyone's friend      To find me my surname starts with 
Love

anne sorry about Jase    I know how hard it is, when dh has an interview I feel sick with worry for him.

AOC    

Steph 've not put a tag on my gift...it's secret ssshhhh

I'm soooooooo excited !!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Steph - I'm not sure I dare admit to my Secret Santa - don't forget RH made me do it       

Donks - not sure how easy it will be to pm a list but all my friends are on here.

I'm really excited but really nervous now about tomorrow - you lovely ladies are all so glam - I'm going to feel like a real old country bumpkin


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

RC -    Im a country urbankim   dont you worry pet - the only glam I do is glam rock style dancing after too many pints   

Leola n Popsi   

RH - if 'spuds' comes on ere tomorrow night its DH in disguise - keep an eye on him !!!!

Nix   

Anne   

All who cant be there tomorrow - we will be thinking of you and will have a toast for you lot too xxxxx you will be with us xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix huge        for you sweetheart  

Spuds we are going to digress hunny    get those dancing shoes ready 

Popsi thinking of you hunny, wishing u some very good luck very soon        

 y hope ur ready for tomorrow hunny   U aint no country bumpkin u silly nana    

Malini hi hun dont worry about me being bored i have cake shops to visit    Email address is **cant wait to meet u tomoz darling    

Steph i havent even wrapped mine yet  Whoever gets it i apologise for the bag in advance as scottie got it cos i forgot    

Donks im on as kate hunny if u wanna me, we can have a jd party on ******** as well   

Aofc i wanna ur house     A real fire and an armchair by it as well.      for you for tomorrow sweetie   

Hello coco are u on ** hunny  we're gonna put all the photos on there    

Annasob     sweetheart we will put the world to right tomorrow 

Leola send me ur details hunny i'll add you or u can add me (kate ).Dont matter how long u've been on here whether its a day or a year or two ur one of us   

RH i will look after  y as best i can until i become p1ssed  

Hello to beachy ally pix purps mir laura lv lj tracey and everyone else.   

 Email address and name removed to protect member identity, please remember this is a public message board. Moderator


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Spuds

Now there is an idea!  So when you and RC start discussing boy's stuff tomorrow night you know who is pressing the keys.    

Kate

Good luck - no one has suceeded yet.    Or are you going to arrive p155ed?  

RH


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

RH    

Kate - get your handbag ready - we is dancing  

SPuds


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Will it be OK to get rid of my shoes when I strut my stuff?     

 ONLY 20 HOURS


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

rh hmmmm i'd better not answer that scottie is watching me    all he keeps saying is dont get p1ssed u dont wanna be bad in someone elses house, have a drink by means but dont get p1ssed    If i've heard that once today i've heard it 20 times     

Spuds handbag     Errrmmmm well a friend lent me a "small one" but its no smaller than the one i already got    Still i gotta have somewhere to hide the jd      

**** y doubt if my pron shoes will last all night im packing me flatties in me handbag just in case


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks RC I've accepted you as a friend and made some requests.

Leola7.. I love the pig!!!!  What's your FF name?     I can't work it out   

I've requested Laura, Kate, Purps and Shelley.  I can't work out shelley's FF name  

xxxx


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Kate

I presume that you'll be posting about the merits of not drinking too much as well as boy's stuff tomorrow night  , or is scottie out buying a van?    

Donkey

Haven't you some marking / reports / sef / ecm stuff to be doing, or are you researching for child protection issues?    

RH


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

donkey is that you i have just added LOL !! .... 

rc... are all your ff friends from PR board.. i dont know some


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes they are - I've spent all day being a super sleuth - I'll pm you.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

cool... well i know who Leola7 is now lol x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

..................               HAVE FUN TOMORROW NITE!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks girls - secret it is then!  can you tell I haven't done this before!


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

I really hope you all have a wonderful time tomorrow night. Can't wait to hear how it went and to see all your glamour photos!  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

LW - congrats on another milestone today - when's your next scan?

Steph - I want to kidnap Vivvy - you must be so proud. Secret Santa is a great thing - it normally takes longer to guess who bought the presents than it does to distribute and open them - and if we do it once everyone's had a few      

Mag - I've got my camera packed ready and waiting


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

jlaptop died    on my phone and can't type well . 
Happy to edit posts to remove name.

Rh I'm still doing my sef    I shall tell rc a story about  researching child protection issues! Not for the public domain

Lw glamour photos? We're not topless models! 
Sleep well and see you tomorrow

Xx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks RC, nearly went for a scan today as had some brown discharge and cramping yesterday but it all seems quiet today.  Nuchal scan a week Monday (7th Dec). Is yours on Monday?

Really sorry about Jas's job Anne  

Donkey, just the glitter, lycra and heels glamour will do  

Pixie nohut, well done for arranging it all lovely, you are a superstar  

I'll raise a glass of bubbly water to you all tomorrow night  

LW x x x


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Night everyone.

I hope everyone that's meeting has a great time tomorrow. xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

night night sweet ladies see you all tomorrow   

i'll raise a ickle glass tomorrow for all of u that aint with us and hope and wish that all our dreams come true soon


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Squeeee!  It's party day!  

Mash, my lovely, sorry about your crudulent day.      

Leola, we tried having less cats in this house, but it just feels empty with only three.... ggg  

Oooh!  Hello Coco!  Good to see you.  

It IS a great place, RH.  And you wait till I Christmas-ify it!  

Although for you, and for Kate, I should explain we also have damp, mould, mud and flowing water in the cellar, and woodworm in the bathroom....  

Hey!  RC!  Wear your rural-ness with pride!  Yes, they may be glam and cosmopolitan, but they're probably scared of sheep....  

LJ, sorry you had some spotting.  But I'm sure all is well in there!      

AFM.... nah, I'll keep you in suspense for a bit....


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Who am I kidding?  No-one else is up at this time...


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Sh!t.

I can't have a really big coffee this morning.

Um, it's faint positive.

So, negative FR two days ago, and faint positive today with a IVF-specific sensitive one.  Surely that means levels are rising, not falling?  My first thought was chem preg again, but this morning the spotting is brown for the first time, which suggests it's stopping.

Um.

I mean, it's as faint as it can be, but I swear to God there's a line there.  It's the first time I've ever seen a second line my entire life, but I'm not delusional.

Now, I know that the outlook isn't great, with all the spotting I've had, and the complete lack of other symptoms, and the faintness of the line, but right now, I have a positive pregnancy test, and I'm going to enjoy it.

Flock me.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Now I've just got three hours till the clinic opens.    Hope they say something reassuring.


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

AoC

Still   for you and sending  .  **** y's first test was exactly like that, very, very faint and it then built up over the next few days.  Like you we were shocked as we'd never seen the second line before.  Just keep believing and enjoy the wet, muddy cellar!

         

          



RH


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - am       with happiness for you here  - so pleased would be the understatement of the year.               
Mine was really faint  - have a look on my ** pictures at the first one and well done for enjoying it - it's the best feeling ever.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm going to kill him


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

slycett said:


> i'll raise a ickle glass tomorrow for all of u that aint with us and hope and wish that all our dreams come true soon


Nice thought! Thank you. 

What will all the other large glasses be for? 

RH  

It takes a lot of diversionary tactics to be first!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm impressed... I'm deeply impressed, RH!

RC, stop that!  You've set me off!    EARLY days yet.  Trying to wait till I've spoken to the clinic before I get my knickers in a twist.  

Off to **...


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup, mine looked much like your first one.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG   

aof       wont say a word i promise

fantastic b.loody great im gonna pm u my my mobi number, please please please update me if u can

woooooo hoooooooo i could scream from the rooftops 

morning  y and rh


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

AOC      oh my goodness, keeping everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning Kate   - how excited are you? Only 11 hours to go.     

AOC - have some more         and        - are you having bloods done today? My HCG was 71 on stick 3 day!!!

Morning Beachy - how are you?


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

AoC

     
     

One more small thing: (I'm no expert, but  y is around 4 weeks ahead of you)

- if you have a beta HCG test don't take too much note of the numbers on the first test as they vary wildly from person to person.  Somehow you just need to keep sane for two days before getting a second one and then we all   for it to approximately double.  

Good luck.

RH


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - How brilliant!         

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning RC and RH

Morning Anna


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning ladies

Have put RH on the bus so that I can drive to the station later - I am so excited - if I were a dog, I'd be going round and round in circles chasing my tail       
AOC - as RH said, he is no expert!!! I reckon I'm 4 weeks ahead not 6!!!             and


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning beachy hunny  

Morning annasob    are u up for a boogie later     

Just having a lovely cuppa and then jumping in the shower to try and make myself somehwat presentable.  May take a while


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL, you're making me laugh. 

Spoke too soon about the freaking spotting  more and redder now. How are you supposed to _survive _ this

I don't know about whether I'll get a blood test. I'm an NHS patient and the clinic's two hours away. I suspect they'll probably say, "wait and see."

*beats head on desk*

Thanks for the PM, Kate.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - you try and survive by having more of these            and these            and knowing that the whole of Team PR are willing this to happen   . (Oh and go mad at the same time )


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Clinic were lovely. Now I can't stop crying.

They said they always expect the line to be faint at this stage. They say they see a lot of ladies with spotting who go on to have healthy pregnancies. I'm to test again on Monday and call to confirm. If the bleeding gets worse it's probably a chem preg. But right now... (goes to loo again to check)... right now I'm pregnant.

Of course I'll be testing again before Monday.

I'd also quite like to stop sobbing sometime soon.

We can do this. Come _ooooooon._


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - sobbing is a good sign - I still      at things far more than I ever did - keep rubbing your tummy and tell Twit and [email protected] how much you love them xxxxx How is your DH?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Kate, you'll look fantastic hun x

AOC


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Bemused, bless him.  He's actually very scared of having babies, owing to a family tragedy when he was a boy.  He also hates when I'm not well, emotionally or physically.  He worries.

But he's got his works Christmas do tomorrow, so that's distracting him.  

I've had to e-mail a few 3D friends who've been supporting me.  Every time I type, "I'm pregnant," even with all the provisos and cautions, I just can't stop sobbing.

I've force fed myself some marmite on toast, and taken my anti-biotics like a good girl.  I've even turned ON and turned UP the heating - gasp - rebellion against economising!         

I've got to phone Mum now....    No, I think I'll wait a bit.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Good job I didn't phone my Mum.  Spotting just escalated into a full on bleed.

Sorry, guys.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh anna darling     dont give up yet sweetheart


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Anna


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG !!!      what a morning, i was so happy with AnneofC and now my heart is aching for you darling xxx words cannot say how i am feeling xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just want to do another post to wish you girlies to have an awesome day/night, i bet there will be lots of fun, laughter but also many tears ( i know there would be if i was there  ) xxx gonna miss you all 

see RH and other non party people later xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so sorry to give you all the ups and downs this morning.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - take it easy  hun, its not over yet even with a bleed       We are all routing for you                        




Kate - absolutely especially after a glass or two! Will you be on the train from B'ham new street that gets into euston around 2.30? 

Anne - discovered a mini bottle of champers bought for my b-day. Its in the fridge now and I'll bring it along so we can have a glass each on the train  

Right sorted out notes and maps for tonight, my sisters and monday's appointment. I have an hour to get packed then I'm getting my hair blow dried at the hairdresser...probably no point as I will look like I've been dragged through a hedge by the time I have gotten to and trapsed across London. 

Hmmm maybe I should get a cab 

x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Anna - you've got nothing to apologise for - are there any friends who can give you a real hug? Until then, please accept some more of these           

Popsi - good luck with RH tonight - I can't remember if I told him he was forgiven      

AnnaSB - Kate's getting down earlier so that Champers will be for you and Anne - people will be soooooooooo jealous    

Morning Heaps


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Anna;             and      for you. xxx


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Bon Voyage to all you travelling today and have a fab time. xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning lovely ladies and a lovely gentlemen 

Anna... I have my thoughts with you hun,   

Just wanted to add, have a amazing time later!! I am so sure your going to have a wonderfull time. I love FF meet up's. 


Take care and lots of love
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Natalie - that is fantastic - RH will love it too - he empathises with Homer     (and he'll be made up by being called lovely and a gentleman  )

Am off to the shower and then on my way I(via the wardrobe!!)  - hope everyone has a good rest of the day.

Anna                and        

    to the rest of the best team in the world


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Love the Homer Simpson gif!  Although Bart as Ninja is always my all time fave...

All of you take care in your planes, trains and automobiles.    Have you thought of swapping seats between courses so you can sit with more people, if you see what I mean?  

I'm feeling calmer.  Went to bed with a book - one of the advantages of being a lifelong obsessive reader is that I still get completely immersed in a good book.  Which switches off bad thoughts until you're feeling a bit stronger.  Very useful.

Nearest 3D friend is in S****horpe!  Although my lovely bestest friend from Reading just announced she could be with me in 8 hours or so. AND she'd have to pack for and bring her three year old!    Have turned her down for now.

I'm not anywhere I didn't expect to be right now.  I just wasn't expecting the explosion of hope this early am, and that undid me a bit.

I wish this didn't happen on your party day.    I'm trying to come up with suggestions for drinking games to make up for it... ggg  But all I can remember is physical games like tissue-blow-volleyball or the cornflake box game (now banned due to excessive back injuries).

I am offcially rambling.

I am officially entitled.  

Love you all.  And thank you.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Sausage - you are an inspiration. You are coping so well. I know what you mean about being prepared for a negative, but the hope you had this morning was so so cruel. I am so sorry Anna - you lovely, strong, courageous woman. The song "Superwoman" by Alicia Keys springs to mind when thinking of you. You will bounce back, but let yourself have some time to grieve for what could have been.

Loads of love to you.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

hello ladies,

Firstly to Sausage, hunny stay strong, enjoy your book and think positive! you have the whole of the PR thread sending positive vibes your way! was so pleased to read your early posts and then felt kicked when heard you are bleeding, BUT so many ladies on this site have bleeding! Our very own supertrip mum had bleeding up to 14/15 weeks I think! so remember we're all wishing for a stronger line on monday!     

RH it's funny watching you grow into an IVF expert and advising our ladies! we've all gone through that same process, learning and they holding out the hand of our experience to fellow PR's on this journey! But interspersed with details on Veg gardens, etc and the fact that you are a man just makes me giggle so much!!!!

Hello to all my fellow partiers!!! It'l be fun tonight! for those not joining us, next time hey! and we'll raise a glass for you!

So much to do today!

Love to all xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sausage honey - got everything crossed for you darling. We will collectively be sending so many positive vibes to you later from our party in London - should be pretty intense with 20 of us so hold onto your seat!!! I am sure you will feel it.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow AnnaSausage, what fab news! Keeping everything crossed for you lovely pregnant lady     

LW x x x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girls just 7 hours now!!!!!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW EXCITING IS THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Feels like Christmas


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Not sure if this is of interest to any of us with left over cyclogest? I'll try most things so I'm going to give it a go! Although with all the IVF cycles with prog support not so sure the theory holds out x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217901.0


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nix hunny, I know you must be feling wretched at the moment but know we're all thinking of you and we'll be here for you when you are ready xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

It IS Christmas.... well, nearly....


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

too true sausage though I'm from the 1st of Dec brigade, I try not to let it invade my life too much till then, but sayiing that DH has been sending parcels and wrapping all week in fact need to get off here and get **** into gear and post some more for him today!

How you doing hunny? x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Good morning ladies, long time no post, I have been off getting hitched and honeymooning ... I have no chance of being able to catch up but I have been reading when I can and cheering you all on from the sidelines. Crying for the sadnesses and celebrating the joy. To those of you who dont know me I have been posting here since the beginning of the year but a move to an open plan office and planning a wedding have seriously curtailed my FF'ing ...

First AOC - huge   and I am so sorry for what you are going through this morning. God this is cruel. Am thinking of you and hoping it is your time for a miracle   

Nix - am also so sorry this has happened to you again. It is so cruel. I dont know if you are reading but am thinking of you - that sounds so lame - and wishing IF didn't exist  

And huge congrats to LW who I have been keeping tabs on by text but want to congratulate here and also huge congrats to RC who doesnt know me but who I think am going to be meeting tonight ...

I'm not even going to attempt any more personals. I was never very good at them anyway ...

Wedding was absolutely beautiful, best day of my life just like you all said it would be. Photos on ** just as soon as I can get myself organised ... ! And honeymoon was 2 weeks of luxury in Thailand, stunning. Got back late Tues night jet lagged as hell (I might not last beyond 9pm at the party ...!! ). 

As to IF, not looking forward to dealing with it again and I feel baffled and tired and not sure what to do next. The immunes thread on here scares me witless and I have banned myself from reading it. And my feeling is still that stimulated IVF is not the right way foward for me. So plan is probably continue with herbs and then possibly natural IVF. Have had a new rash of 3D pg announcements and would like to fast forward the next few months until all the babies are out please ... 

BUT I am delighted to be married, very happy with my life apart from IF (for everything I do have, I feel like one of the luckiest women on earth) and since I am the biggest Christmas lover on the planet, now need to ramp things up a gear. Starting tonight!!!

So see you later whoever is going to the party   and could someone please pm me the time and place as in my post wedding disorganisation I have no idea of either ... oh and I have nothing to wear   and my wedding dress isnt out of the cleaners yet so I cant wear that

lots of love to all xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

No need to pm me time and place I have pestered Malini by text   see you all later
ps as an advance excuse for not lasting the distance tonight, I have been awake since 5 am ...


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Almond honey - can't wait to see you!!!  

Sausage - I have just spoken to Anne and she wanted me to send you her love and     

Must do some work but too excited!! 

A xxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Ally!! Can't wait to see you too  
xxx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry to butt in, I've messaged AoC, but just wanted to say here too that I had loads of spotting and three days (!) of heavy bleeding over my bfp. It happens to lots of IVF women. Congrats!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Just wanted to wish you all a super merry xmas party tonight - sorry I can't be there.       Do have a few drinkies for me!    



AoC - I'm sorry to read your news today......... really hoping for a miracle for you.      I'm sure you know this already, but I hope you are taking 800mg of cyclogest (400mg am and 400mg pm), and a baby asprin a day after food.  Please hang in there Anna's little one xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Almond - I am so glad you had a good wedding and honeymoon.  I am sure you will last longer than me tonight - I have just been so tired this week that I suspect I am going to look the least glam and be the first to leave!   

I have just finished up all that is really important at work today and am suddenly feeling excited about tonight!   I have to be there promptly I think to bring the badges and my secret santa pressie is ready!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Ally - and thanks Anne!  

I got your PM, Helen, thank you.  

Almond!  Nice to have you back.  So glad you had a lovely wedding and honeymoon.

Thanks Sam - on my clinic's protocol, the cyclogest stops the day before OTD.  And I don't have any clotting issues (tested in the past), so aspirin is counter-indicated for me, too.  I do appreciate the care, though.  

Christmas doesn't REALLY start till 1st Dec, true - that's when Husband's 300+ Christmas music tracks go on.           But I have been cooking and baking for Christmas for months.  

I've got permission from the clinic to take codeine as well as paracetemol for the cramps.  Thank heaven!

Just been out and treated myself to lunch out, with a huge chocolate milkshake.  Bought sausagemeat for sausage rolls, GF sausagement for GF sausagerolls, and chipolatas for Christmas dinner.  Sausage, anyone?   

Now I'm going to call Mum (call I'm dreading) and then go to bed.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ cannot wait to meet you and the bump x

Almond, be good to meet you tonight! Ohhhh everyone I'm getting too excited. Still need to get ready and hopefully catch 4:30 train if I miss it  ladies you'll see me at around 6:20 ish x

Love to all xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I love my Mum sooooo much.  But right now I can't answer questions like, "why?" and, "what will you do now?" and respond to comments like, "but I really thought it would work this time."



Argh!  I hate spreading the woe.  

Hope you catch the train, Purps!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

for Sausage, mum's hey at the end of my last cycle mum offered to give me her eggs or the use of her womb.  she's 60  

Bless them, they just don't get it x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

No, they don't, bless them.    But they're not lacking in love or heart.  

Co-codamol is not cutting it, dammit.


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Have a faaaab night ladies!!    It will be brilliant xx


Anna...        How do you know its definitely all over, is there hope that it could be just an implantation bleed or one of those bleeds that just stop and you go on to a successful preg?  I am not sure you would bleed so quickly and it be all over if you have a positive line on the pg stick?  I am not knowledgeable AT ALL about this but sending you lots of     and  

PS it sounds lovely where you live, would love to have a Christmas by the fireside in the middle of the countryside...one day!!  
xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Coco - thanks for the hugs.   I'm 99% certain it's all over.  I know that in some cases ladies are lucky enough to keep a pregnancy after a heavy bleed, but I can't think why this would be the case in my circumstances, when all the signs point to another chem preg.  I'd love to be proved wrong   but I don't find it helpful to hang on to last-ditch 1000-1 hopes - just the way I am.  I know it helps for some people to know there's still a chance, you know?  It's just not for me.

I don't think I'm going to test tomorrow, but I probably will on Sun, and then on Mon as per orders.  

I'm doing okay.    Husband is on his way home and I'm going to make burgers.

PARTY ON TEAM PR!!!


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

just bobbing on to say to AnnofC    .........it's a cruel waiting game and we are here for you.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

To be honest Anna, I am the same.  I prefer to try to face reality - false hope still steps in and plays games with my little brain - but generally I tend to want to look at things square on.  Having said that, I did bury my head in the sand a bit after the m/c but I think I needed a bit of time off to cope.

Glad DH is coming home to you and I am sure the Christmas cooking and preparations will help a tiny bit    

x


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

AoC

Still thinking of you.

     
    
      

Whilst I am sure that all of the girls at the party are thinking of you so are those of us left behind!

RH


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

AoC - just dropping in to say     to you too.  I too am like you, I know of the 1 in 1000 stories about women who have a +ve after a heavy bleed, but I'm not one to hold onto hope like that either.  

Asprin:  As for the asprin, Asprin is used in immunes tx also, not just for blood clotting.  It's used in conjunction with steriods and IVIG as they all work on the immune system in different ways....I guess I'm suggesting it as I'm holding out for the 1 in 1000 for you, and it's cheap so no effort to take.  Totally understand that your a realist though.  xxxxx  

Progesterone:  I'm surprised your clinic stop cyclogest so early.  Dr G put Missy on 1200mg per day and me on 800mgs per day, we both were to stay on this until after 12weeks. ( I had my progesterone levels tested a few days after I came off at 14wks, and they were really low - very very scarey, so I was put back on 400mgs per, which I'm still on now and will stay on until the end!) When I had my mc in Nov last year I was not on cyclogest at all, but the Lister put me on 200mg per day after I'd had a heavy bleed and then a BFP, so I think it was a case of a bit too little too late at that point as it didn't help.  

LOL to all xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, I was surprised, too, but I have heard of some other clinics who just do cyclogest for the 2WW.  There's not much I can do about it, however!  

NOT in a good way this eve.  Husband came home to find me on my hands and knees on the steps leading to the bedroom, panting.  That pain passed, thankfully, but I currently have pains in stomach, bladder, bowels and uterus.  

Rock n roll.

However, I have done this before, and no doubt I will do it again. I am GOOD at surviving female pain.

Carry on.


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Evening,

A quick hello to AnnaOC, RH, Sam, Coco Ruby, Mag108, Pops, and whoever else is around. x

Anna, I'm sending you more Love and Hugs. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for that miracle possibility but also understand you not wanting to hold on to last ditch hopes. xxxxxx 
Mum's hey! all those questions are hard.    

xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Ta love.


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Anna

Sorry that things are so rough.  Life is a long and rocky road that is hard at times, but the good times make up for it.  I hope that things work out for the best for you, if not now, later.  

   
  
   
  

RH


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hallelujah, RH, you're not wrong.  And thanks for the four kitties!

Minnie kitty has developed a new specialism (apart from guerilla moulting and demanding food with affection six hours in advance of tea time) - hot water bottle hunting. She can seek it out, no matter where it is hiding under the duvet, and within minutes her hunkered down outline will _precisely match the shape and size of the hot water bottle.... _

It's quite useful if you can't remember where you left it.


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

AoC

Time to curl up around the  Minnie    

Normally I can only loose such things after too much  , although cat, dog and I have been found asleep on the sofa at times.  

RH


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Clearly three beings that know the value of a good nap.

Speaking of which...  time for mine.


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Annaofc - I don't post on this thread, far too busy for me, but I do constantly lurk and have been keeping my fingers crossed for you. I know the rest of Team PR are out on the razzle tonight, just when you might need the odd message so thought I'd let you know I came over to see how you got on today and am thinking of you. Life really is ****e, quite alot. No words of comfort from me though sorry, not very good at that....Just - onwards and upwards
Pxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

AOC      still got fingers crossed for you   it works out

Hope you are all having fun on your night out!
NW


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

First n foremost....

Sausage - you are in all our thoughts tonight sweetheart xxxxx how lovely is it that we are so blessed with friends like RH n PW to keep their beedy eyes on you    xxxxx

Second - I just want to say a massive thank you to Pix for organising such a fab night - and to all you girls - I am truly blessed to have met you - thank you

Will post more am but am home safe sound n zonked xxxxxx

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm glad it was a great night.    you all deserved it.  kudos, pixie.  

thanks PeeWee - that's so kind.  

rough night, but i'm ging to try to go for another nap between meds-taking and loo visits.  Monday is a blerdy long way away.  and i can't take proper meds till thn.  

thanks team pr - you're the best.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Sausage, oh Sausage petal... The girls filled me in last night that we're in suspenders about you. Sending you the most amount of      possible that it's going to be Sausage with Beans all the way. Hoping you're doing as ok as you can be xxxx

Nix - words just seem so pathetic. I'm not sure if you're in Blighty or Paris but either way I hope you're enveloped in a big hug where ever you are.

And girls - sooooo brilliant to meet so many of you last night. Thank you for remembering who I am after being such a naughty FFer for so long. Special shout out of course to the glamorous Miss Pixie (how did you get that gorgeous?! Where can I get some please?!). Thank you lovely lady! It was a truly brilliant night. God knows what the staff thought of us all, it was hilarious with everyone checking out everyone's name badges with a quizzical "who are you?" face and then beaming and hugging like long lost friends! What a bunch of gorgeous girls, inside and out. I know that won't be the last time we meet up either. I have some ******** adding to do too me thinks. 

And Steph I'd like to reiterate to everyone what you told me last night and that was that at the last PR get together there were 8 of you and 7 now are mums - that's pretty good odds girls and as we said last night with a clink "Here's to 2009!!" 

LadyV xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

or even 2010!!!

oops!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

That's lovely, LV!  I wanna hear about the hangovers, now...


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning  

I've had the best night with the most special people I've ever met. I can't believe I felt so close to you all even though we'd never met before. It was so natural and effortless, it really felt like we've known each other for years ...getting emotional 

THANK YOU all for being there last night, it was a real pleasure for me to meet you all and thanks for my flowers & chocolates 

*Sam thanks for our Moet Champers honey*  What a lovely gesture. I was dying to tell the girls on the thread but managed to keep my mouth  until last night. It was really sweet and generous of you. I wish you could have been there too but maybe next time.  

Hope everyone is recovering well today, I'm still in bed  Too much champagne!!

AnnaofC: Girls told me your news yesterday.     for better news on Monday. You are doing brilliantly with the horrible waiting game. Sending you lots of  

LV: You don't need to get anything extra Mrs you are gorgeous too inside and out.   Have a lovely time in NY! xxx

Lots of love

Pix xxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!  Or should I whisper that?  

Thank you Pixie for such a lovely evening, thank you Sam for the champagne...so thoughtful, and thank you to all of you for bing so lovely.  I with Pixie that it was as if we had known each other for years and it felt so comfortable to be with you all.

AOC I can truly empathise with your physical pain as at times AF is so bad I can't walk properly and have to shuffle to the loo bent over double.  I have been prescribed diclofenic acid which i take alternatley every 2 hours with strong ibruprofen even through the night.  That seeems to help as I can feel every couple of hourse when it wears off.  Perhaps you could ask your GP.  
As for your emotional pain I don'y have any words that can help I'm afraid.  Take care    

Love you all girls xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Ladies! I see we are all waking up now!

Firstly Sausage hunny you were definately in our thoughts last night! sending big hugs across the UK to you     and trust me after being enveloped in the PR hugs last night they are just the best type of hugs!

Secondly Sam! thank you so very much! the champers went down a treat and what a wonderfully sweet gesture! You're a star!

Now ladies! I had THE most fantastic time!!! What an amazing bunch of Women! I cannot believe how much I laughed! and Danced!
All I can say is I love ya all from the bottom of my heart and I cannot wait to see the pics

Pixie our special princess, not only are you stunningly beautiful inside and out you are also the perfect party organiser and THANK you so much for making our special night possible.

I cannot speak for everyone but I for one never actually realised how much I needed it! To have an amazing amazing night out without everyone knowing exactly how I felt was just BRILLIANT!

Anyway rambling now and not even had a cuppa yet!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

...hello party pr's! sounds like it was a total success and I am sooooo looking forward to seeing some pics to make up for not making it! (who can tell me where I can find these pics, I am on ** but want to keep my private life private...)
SO WHO HAS THE BIGGEST HANGOVER!

We ended up out with friends for an early meal, amazing value and local (they are at end of IF story, last episode being possible fostering but hen found out that alot of kids 3-6yr olds (the age group they want) accuse foster parents of abuse and as they both wok with kids they cant take the risk so they are now moving on....

AnnofC: Ended up being out much later than I though last nite so sorry I wasnt arund but it does look like you got looked after.
To hear of you such pain! I hope you got some respite. XXX 

Having a lazy day. Bit emotional. PMT + Parents house goes through on Friday.Upsetting because it's another page turned in a sad story. I'd love to go back and say one last goodbye to that house with all its cosy memories but then it will be mixed and emotional and tiring.. But I have a strong sense of them there. Anyway I have decided not to go back, I have Dr G and a double internal (uNK cells and salinogram?)  Thurs in London and I need to be well and not tired for that. Going alone.

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oooo Sam, that was so lovely of you! Thank you laydee xxxx

Wonder how things are over at Mailini's house this morning - how are you girls?

What time did you ladies stay until? I hope you got home ok. I fell asleep on the train but THANK GOD I woke up literally as the train was pulling in to my station, phew.

Time for some hot cheese I think. Is it wrong to be craving pizza for breakfast?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

nope not wrong at all to be craving Pizza, I'm craving a full english, unfortunately only got the eggs and toast part so will have to make do! DH is still in bed! mind you I did call him most of the way home, in fits and starts telling him what a great night I'd had and then kept him up when I got in at 2:45 till 05:30 telling him how wonderful you lot are x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

**TMI alert - gents and the squeamish look away now**  Thanks Donkey!  I have some LOOOOOOVELY meds from my lovely GP - tranexamic acid to reduce bleeding and clots (it's passing the large clots that seems to cause me so much pain) and naproxyn, which is a very powerful NSAID.  But I'm not allowed to take them at the mo, because officially I'm still pregnant (hollow laughter).  I'll be able to take them after a neg test on Monday.  I'm glad you've got some stuff that works for you, too.    I didn't get on with diclofenac when we tried it (and I know many ladies don't get on with the tranexamic), but I'm still tearfully grateful to my GP for perservering until we found a combination that works.  I top it up with paracetemol, ranitidine to stop my digestion rebelling from the NSAID, and then the addition of a sticky heat pad, sloggi's best control pants and Always extra long pads (I can't use tampons, sadly) and I can actually function, in normal circumstances.  

With a normal a/f there's always a blissful day, about four or five days in, when I get to sleep through the night for the first time, because I don't need to take the meds back to back, or stumble to the loo.

I know I go on a bit about my a/f and my solutions to it, but honestly, I was a slave to and a victim of it for so many years, I am PROUD of getting to the stage where I have ways and means of managing it.    So   a/f.  I'm not afraid of you now.

**You can look back now**  

I'm feeling the hugs, thank you.  

Husband made me breakfast, and is now outside stacking our winter log delivery.  I put on about six layers and helped potter round the yard, doing the winter tidy.  The rest of the day is going to be resting, methinks.

Oh, MAN, you danced?  I love to dance!!!  The last time I danced was at the Harlequin Party in San Francisco at the Romance Writers of America national conference in Aug 08.  It was fab, but far too long ago.

Mag,       for you.  You have your memories, and they will stay with you even though the house isn't.  I promise.

It is NEVER wrong to be craving pizza....

Need to think about something for lunch.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Morning Team PR

Sam thank you soooooooooooooooooooooo much for the champagne xxxxxxx  

NB Emotional alert !!!

I've been sobbing reading your posts because I am so happy to have the priviledge of knowing you. To meet some of you last night was awesome - I don't think I have ever met such a brave, beautiful, intelligent, amazing, courageous, empathetic, inspirational bunch of women in my entire life - I feel as if I have known every single one of you for years and last night was the first time I have felt 'safe' and able to be myself since all this crap started last August - what a massive massive relief !!!

Still sobbing happy tears - DH has just arrived thinking oh my God shes at it again but Ive put him straight   He is insisting that I go for cafe breakfast and with my hangover I can't say no !!! Save me some pizza too LV  

Sausage - before I go you need some of these pet                                

Spuds
xxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh girls, I'm lost for words!    

You are all so naugthy!! I've just received the most beautiful bunch of flowers. I'm in   typing this. 

THANK YOU ALL so much! You really didn't need to. I enjoyed every step of organising our party and last night was my bonus meeting you all.   

The delivery guy looked a bit confused when he asked if I was PIXIE!   I said yes you are at the right place!

Thanks SO much, love you all. You are all so special to me...

A very happy and emotional Pixie! 

AofC:    

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

AnnaofC - sooo sorry I didn't get on yesterday sweetie - what a rollercoaster  so sorry that you are bleeding, I wish I could give you a real one but here are lots of    hope so much that th bleeding stops and you get the miracle news you deserve on Monday 

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You're all lovely, and I am very priveleged (sp?) to have found my way here.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sausage  

Steph hunny bunny so lovely to finally meet you! how was vivvy when you got home? xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hellloooooooo  

Aofc special         for u darling really hope ur ok as can be.     Hope the pain has eased up for you darling     

OH MY GOD WHAT A B.LOODY GREAT NIGHT WAS THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pixie sweetheart thank you soooooo much for organising all of that for us all, you are one hell of a lovely lady       

Malini thanx hunny for putting me up, cooking me breakfast this morning and making me feel so at home   

Sam thanx so much hunny for the champagne it was lovely of you     

God i dont know where to start, i had such a great time    

Miranda you are nothing like i imagined     U are one crazy lady and i cant wait for another booze up with you.       

Laura u are so sweet and tiny i could have put u in my pocket    Was great meeting u at last our special supermum    

Purps ditto above     im still tittering about telling those fellas we were lesbians    

Anne my ickle brummy buddy we gotta do a birmingham blitz soon   

Ally oh lovely ally the definate winner of the dancing competition from the evening, where did you learn to move like that     

LJ you are such a sweetie, thanx so much for doing all the badges for us, next year we will get u up on that dance floor    

Spuds my jd drinking partner     can you believe i still have a tiny bit left in one of the flasks   

LV yes hunny u defo gotta get back on here properly no more excuses from now on   

Tracey was lovely to meet you at last sorry we made u   with the cakes but you are one very special lady    

Almond next meet up hun we will get a karaoke specially for u    

Steph u are soooooo lovely, hope to see you again soon hunny     

Rupee lovely to meet you too hunny, no more lurking now come and join us.    

 y  y hope u got home ok and hope my snoring didnt keep u awake last night     

Donks told u i wouldnt be able to  help myself didnt i    I just had to shout donkey across that table    (great dress as well hunny)   

Annasob we will definately have to have to shropshire meet up sweetie and carry on the party on down there     

Well what can i say, it was bloody fantastic to meet you all at last, and to be honest ladies this horrible journey that we are all on has been made so much easier because of you all. It may not have the been the journey i imagined when i first started on the road, but  i  really wouldnt be as happy today without all the love laughter and support i have had on here. OMG im becoming  all    and emotional now id better go


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah what she said!!!!

Kate you couldn't have said it better xxxxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Afternoon all!!! 

AOC - been thinking of you and hope you are getting through   

Kate you said it brilliantly as usual

OK so I am now officially to be renamed lightweight (sorry to the original LW) for leaving early - sorry, still on Thai time! - but what a fantastic night and I would love to have stayed and danced and sung some more. It was so fantastic to see those of you I've already met again and so brilliant to meet the ladies I haven't met before. Like the others have said, I feel like I know you all (I do) and I kept looking round the room getting all teary and thinking what an amazing inspirational group of women. 

Pix you are an asbolute star for putting all that work in. Venue was absolutely perfect and I LOVED the music  

Hope everyone got home ok and can't wait to do it all again some time soon ....

Also just to report that I have just eaten a chocolate willy (thanks RC  ), 3 chocolate florentines and a coffee eclair  

xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

ps is the best thread on FF or what?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry - I have had to keep coming back and writing a little bit of this at a time! 

I had such a wonderful time last night  - everybody was just as lovely as I knew they would be - was fab to see some old friends again and meet some new ones - what a brilliant bunch of girls, Kate said it so well, about how special it is to know eachother 

Rupee also had a lovely time, considering she had not really "talked" to any of you before, she said she felt so much better after meeting you all and not so alone, and so glad she came.

Pixie - you are a STAR  - you did such a fab job of organising everything, it couldn't have been better!  thanks so much and it was lovely to meet you gorgeous 

Sam - thanks for the champagne - what a lovely thing to do! xxx

Tracey - was lovely to met you at last - have a wonderful birthday tomorrow, sorry we made you cry! I was definitely a bit  myself watching you blow your candles out! 

Laura - I love my Secret Santa gift, so glad I got yours - the socks fit great and the Naughty Nuns book is so funny!  and thanks for the spotty shoes for Vivvy! you are sooo lovely and can't wait to see you (and the chippers) again very soon! 

Mira - so sorry you didn't get to see Vivvy this visit - hope to see you again soon! safe journey home xx

Purps - was so good to see you in person at last - I'm so sorry about my earring catching on your top when we hugged - I hope it hasn't ruined it beyond wearing! 

RC - was so lovely to see you so radiant with happiness, you looked fab! - and Rural pip! ;-) keep growing strong little one!

Lovely Ally - was great to give you that hug!  you looked so gorgeous as always and I really hope to be able to see you again soon!

Malini, I will send you the list soon as I can get it together, was so lovely to meet you and you are such a STAR for offering to take it on! 

Almond - was so nice to walk to the tube with you - hope you got home safely! enjoy your newly-wed bliss!   

Ladyverte - was so good to talk to you, you are just a lovely as I knew you would be! 

LittleJen - you and your bump looked so beautiful, was lovely to meet you, hope you got home OK and are not too tired today 

Kate and Anne - I loved being sat next to you both, Kate you was so funny "raging"  about the music choice - "Baby Love" "Sweet Child O Mine" etc  hope all of you who have a long way to go home have a safe journey!  Anne, you are one sexy mother-pucker! 

Anna and Jerseyspuds - really sorry i didn't get to talk much to you, hope to have a proper chat with you both at the next get-together!  

Who have I missed? I am so sorry! 

The time went soooo fast! I only wish I could have stayed longer! will try to get some photos up on ** soon as I can - I didn't take that many but am sure there will be lots among us all! 

V was a little angel while I was gone  my Mum and DH had lots of fun with her, and I needn't have worried so much about leaving her for the first time at night! A humungous feeding frenzy did ensue as soon as I walked through the door - she had had a bit of EBM but was definitely ready for (*)(*) ! I gave her lots of special kisses from you all, I know I am so lucky to have her, and to have all of you as friends, you really are all so special 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everybody xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

It is... we rock. It's blo0dy official. 

What's this about being lezzers, missed that one! Do tell, bet their faces were a picture!

I'm still in my PJs, officially minging. Roll on X factor...


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

awww girlies i am so so happy you had the most amazing time... but I am so so      i was not there... hope you still let me be part of the PR gang now    xxx

but honestly i am so glad that you enjoyed i am loving reading the stories, and looking forward to seeing the pics on ******** too xxxx


be back later off for some food and drinks now


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

LV me and purps were outside (having a chat  ) and a few fellas were trying to get us to let em follow us in save em waiting in the queue promising us drinks blah blah blah. Then one c.ock said ooooooo u two girls are looking really horny tonight. So i just said well yeah we would, we're horny for each other cos we're lesbians put my arm thro purps and off we trotted straight past em


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pops we'll let u off this time, but NOOOOO excuses u is coming next time (and i really will come an kidnap ya  )


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. i thought the kidnap plots were over... if i am able to i will definately honey xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC -        and            for you my lovely. Thank you for keeping RH company last night.

Ladies - what can I say that hasn't been said already? Last night summed up what this thread is about - we are always there to support each other and normally rely on great humour and humanity to help - and both those were in abundance last night - it was a real privilege to be there and to meet you all.  

Pixie - thank you so much for the organisation - fantastic venue and you looked so lovely    

Malini - thank you so much for your hospitality - so much appreciated and sorry I wimped out of the pajama party     And thank you for the cup cakes 

Sam - thank you so much for the champagne which I can assure you the girls enjoyed  

Anne and Kate - thanks for your company at breakfast and Anne for making me up   Kate - I didn't hear a thing, so you can't have been snoring  

LJ - thank you for doing the badges 

Almond - thank you for my lovely secret Santa and for enjoying mine in the spirit that they were intended   - glad the willy has been eaten -  Malini showed me your text from the taxi   

To everyone else - it was such a pleasure to meet you all and to put names to real names and faces - I am tying to think when I last had such an enjoyable time like that and I don't think I can - even work dos with close colleagues don't come anywhere near. Thanks to you all for making it so special    

I will upload my photos onto my ** and they are only viewable by friends - all of whom are FFers  - I think there are 3 friends I have who are not PRs but are from other threads. RH is very kindly removing names from badges as I post  - sorry LJ  There are some fab piccies - including a series of Ally teaching pole dancing lessons        I'll let you know when they're up.

If you're not my friend and would like to see them, please pm me your ** name and I'll ask to be your friend.

Love and        to Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - I know you are note hopefull but I am still praying you have a sticky bean there       

Hi everyone 

Only just managed to log on. sister and her dp have been dragging me around London...I am soooooooooo tired and still hungover. Have had the munchies all day   We are off out tonight but I will not be drinking

Pix - thanks again for organising a fantastic evening 

Ladies 
I just want to reiterate what has been said, I feel priviliged to know such a wonderful group of ladies, your are all stunning inside and out. I will post my pics on ** when I get home later in the week.

Anna x

PS If anyone wants to add me on ** please pm me and I will e-mail my 3d name


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

**** have we gotta remove names on show from badges on the photos     Have the fcuk do i do that hunny


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

To all the PR Partyers - Thank you for giving **** y such a good time.   You all looked fab in the photos and like you were having a loud and fun time.  

Purps - thanks for my pressie.  Whilst you can't see me, I am currently wearing my party hat, playing with my game, and chuckling at the joke.     

Slycett - you need to edit them in paint or something similar and airbrush out the names so that they aren't visible.  **** y is currently uploading the pictures to ** for you to all see.

RH


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

They're on there now - and I did delete some where they didn't do anyone any favours, cos I'm nice like that        

No they're not - I uploaded the ones with names on - let's try again


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

rh i havent got a clue how to do it im panicking now


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

looked at the pics... you ladies are so GORGEOUS !!! each and everyone of you


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

How about nobody gets tagged in the ** pics? Would that be an alternative?

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

too late i have deleted the album till i find out how to do it...sorry ladies, really hope i havent offended one by posting them


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

No because as Steph pointed out, (which is why I changed my ** name), if someone looks up Rural Chick IVF on google for example, it will get directed to FF. The only way they'll know about Rural Chick is if they see my name badge. People who are friends on ** but don't know about FF could then learn far more about that friend. That is why I only have friends who are FFers and only allow everything for friends only. I really wish I'd gone for Charter Membership when it was available because then I could have just posted them on here. 

PS LV - if you want to see them, you'll need to pm me with your real name   

PPS The nameless ones are now on **


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Girlies,

You can set the photo privileges on ** so only certain friends can see them, how about that? You could just giver permission to fellow FFers?

Good point re googling, gawd you're all clever!

RC, have just PM'd you petal


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ladyv.. have added you honey


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Ooo hello Popsi!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey LV... pleased to meet you honey


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening dears!

I am back in deepest darkest Dorset and shattered... Think I may have been a little merry! Ahem.

Anyhoo, haven't got enough time to post properly but wanted to mark the thread for later.

Lloyd to go on X factor tonight methinks!

xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

ok here goes i'll try again all names removed from badges


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Brill photos! I think everyone has migrated to ** this eve

Miranda you're on the money - Lloyd has to go tonight.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

awwww Lloyd lives very close to me  ..... oh i hate danyl !!! sorry dont know why just do lol


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Kate - you got rid of the names brilliantly - well done you xxxx
Is anyone a friend of Mag so they can suggest her to me - I can't find her by searching, even though I know what her ** name is    

Mir - how was the head this morning       

Laura's been very quiet today as well      

Popsi -


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

Lovely to see all the pics. I'm so glad that you all had such a great time.   
I do hope I get to meet you all before too long. x

Watching the x factor now and am in agreement with those who think Lloyd needs to go.

L. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm here! Just exhausted!  We missed last tube and didn't get home til 3.30. Strangely don't have too much of a hangover but super tired and seem to have busted my knee?! Maybe it was dancing in Pix's big high heels?!  

I did have a lovely night and was so nice to actually meet you all. Thanks for the Champers Sam.  

Tracey have a lovely birthday tomorrow.  

Right few last jobs to do then gonna tuck into my King Prawn bhuna.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

fcuk me      i just put slycett and ivf in google an my posts come up     ANd bein such a STUPID BIMBO i must have also put my name on there once as well cos if i put that in google with ivf they come up as well      

Now lets see which 3d friends have i beatched about     Oh well too late to worry now


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Kate sweetie
If no one else apart from FFers know you as Slycett, then that doesn't matter. If you want to get rid of your real name then either go through your posts with your real name in and delete them, or use google to find them for you and then delete them. 
I don't think you do beatch about 3D friends though my lovely    

AOC             

Laura - really sorry you missed the last tube, we wondered if you would make it.   The photographic evidence of you in Pixie's heels are on my ******** page     

Heaps and Leola - evening ladies    - I have just heard the clip of Lloyd's first song (was watching Strictly) - oh dear - sorry Popsi - maybe his second one will be better    
On the other hand ................


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

**** y some of my friends know me as slycett as well     I dont like this   i dont like the thought of my fertile friends (good friends as they may be) knowing my deepest thoughts on this and how very vulnerable i feel sometimes. I dont wanna share these thoughts with them they dont understand what its like


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You can change your user name hon.  I bet there is a way of changing it in all of your posts.  I'm sure your mates wouldn't google you.. would they?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kate darling... i am sure none of your friends would ever search for your name and ivf... we have had HUGE amount of training regarding adoption and security etc regarding safety for the future and believe me even with social worker paranoia.. they are all happy with my id etc... i think you dont need to worry darling, really i dont


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Kate, if you changed your ff name in your profile settings it might change your name on all previous posts. I'm not sure but it might be worth a try. xxx


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

. . sorry Laura, only just saw that you made the same suggestion. x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Kate my lovely   - if they were that nosey they'd have done it by now - I really wouldn't worry and I'm sorry that I've caused the worry.         I was just trying to explain the blanking out of the name badges


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Changed thank you all   

**** y its ok sweetheart     its just that with going for donor eggs i want only our closest frends and family to know iykwim, not all and b.loody sundry


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Kate - DPs crazy ex Googled me and found out where I worked and all sorts and caused loads of grief, think that's why I did the crazy Lucy thing - super anonymous (if a bit odd!) and I soooo don't want that witch finding out about IF, or a host of other folk. It's so easy to find things out about peeps on t'interweb. If you're worried sweetie  then might be an idea to change it.

I think I love Olly!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

I love Joe


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I love joe too think he may be a tinsy winsy bit too old for me, but i'll give it a go if he will


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Wooo Hooo we've now got a KC as well as an RC   . Anyone fancy the Sunshine Band (or am I really showing my age now      ) Great name Kate      
       at the Joe comment - you can have Louis then


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Kate, you're hilarious! I think I love Joe too. I'll have both of them thanks very much. Not together. Oh go one then...


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kate.. i love Joe too always have !!... oh new name hey chick !!!... suits you


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

i'd rather have dermot      wouldnt kick him outta bed


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well...kc.. you would have to share him with me


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh yes, Dermot is a sex pot, although I'd tower over him so he's definitely yours


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Evening ladies - just been looking at the pics - so jealous i couldn't make it  

 to everyone xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

wonder if he'd pose naked to raise funds for the ff site     

Fishy next time hunny       

and u popsi NO excuses       

LV suppose u could av simon


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kate - loving the new name, good job i've looked at the pics or i'd wonder who the hell you were


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim thinks the piccies are great. He was in hysterics at the ones of me in the heels..... he aid I'm a right scruff bag and you lots were all dollied up!   Will get a dress for next year promise!... well maybe

Great new name Katie. 

Sad I know but I'm off to bed!

Night lovely ladies. XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Also did anyone pic up my bobble hat by any chance? I left it there.... and my cool spider ring!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Laura - Malini's got it - she'll be around on Tuesday - although I nearly nicked it - fab hat


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

And I've got your spider ring, PM me you're address and I'll post it!

DH loves the pix! thinks we're all nutters! not far off the mark there I'd say!

LOVE you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

testing if I can still post


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Flippin ec - that was weird - I got a note to say I was banned from posting messages on the board or Private messages - got totally paranoid and thought sh*t - what have I done/said/sworn about now !!!

Any hoo - seems to have been a blip !!

All - DH dragged me to pub can you imagine !!! arghhhhh - but we did have a JD and coke in you know who's honour  xxxxxx

Thanks again girls - you are all brill

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You're all gorgeous!  I mean, surely there were some top models in those pics... and Laura, no way are you the mother of chiplets - you look too serene and non-hagard!    

Lovely to browse the piccies.  I wish, wish, wish I could have been there, and hope to be next time.

AFM, I'm okay.    Sitting in bed with the curtains open, watching the trees dance against the lightening grey sky, through twenty-four georgian panes of glass, streaked with condensation.  Husband slept in the spare room last night, partly because I'm having very disturbed nights, partly because he was a bit sozzled!

I managed to be well enough last night to get him to and from his work's Christmas do.  I'm so glad about that.  He's had a tough year, too, and he NEVER goes out drinking with the boys or anything like that.  He loves Christmas, and has been looking forward to this for ages.  He came back just nicely jolly, and it was great to see.

Plus now I don't feel guilty about going away next weekend and partying with my girls!!!

Bleeding still heavy and painful, but not AS bad.  I was only up three times in the night, and actualy slept better between those times.  

I appear to have made 42 puff-pastry sausage rolls yesterday (ready made puff pastry and sausagemeat with added sage and onion) and if I can summon the energy I'd like to make ten portions of the balti I'm serving on Boxing Day or the day after.  May have to do a thorough ingredients review first, though.

I'm finding I do better if I keep occupied and do nice things I like doing.  At least, that's my excuse, and I'm sticking to it...  

Morning all.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

What have you been up to spuds Tut tut! 


AOC - You are doing fab... mmmm food, I love freshly cooked food.  May bake some cakes later I think.Serene! Ha.. yes that describes me perfectly!!!   Do you bake bread? I love the idea of a bread maker as love frsh warm bread. mmmm

Heaps - I went to the Jinemed.  I would have gone back there for more treatment if I hadn't had the chipsters.  You need a plan... always makes things better.

Purps - You can look after my ring for me.  Although I was hoping to wear it for NYE this year but never mind!!  

Phew my bobble hat is safe!

We were planning to go the zoo today but weather is rubbish so not going so I am sulking like a 5 year old.   I also have a trerrible sore throat and feel quite warm.   See thats what happens when you mix with 3d people!!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning ladies

AOC          - you an an amazing lady, and I'm really proud to know you      

Spuds - hope DH let you have a lie in  

Heaps - It may be worth going back to Steph's list as you will be able to find some of the info on there - especially as some of the ladies withs LOs now don't have time to post as much.   

Laura - serene - interesting - must be those pictures I took of you whilst you were having a little sit down by the sloping table.   Your hat is in very safe hands as Malini wouldn't let me nick it . Did the Chipbobtastics like the ballons? Sorry about not going to the zoo and hope you feel better soon    

Morning to all fantastic Team PR


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I feel much more human today after a good nights sleep.  Yesterday afternoon I lay iin front of the fire with a cat snoozing...lovely!!  I aslo wrapped some christmas presents, out party made me feel all festive  


AOC    keep strong  

One of m 3d frinds commented yesterday on ********  "oooh you've made lots of new friends today!"  She is lovely, but nosey.  

think what was sooo nice about our evening is that we could relax and know that there wasn't anyone watcing us and gossiping to a friend " OOOh donkey and dh don't have any children yet,  They've been married for years.  Do you think there's a problem?  Shall we ask, drop a hint?"

Back later

xxxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh yes Laura, get a breadmaker - I love ours. The only downer is slicing it in to decent sized slices (I'm a liability with a bread knife and get about 4 slices per loaf) so we got one of those meat slicer thingies and it does the job perfectly, plus we now cook big hams and slice it up and freeze it in portions, or slice the leftover Sunday roast or whatever. Soooo much cheaper than buying cold cuts. 

Glad you had a better night Sausage, can I have a sausage roll? I'm going to pop to the supermarket and make ours later, still not decided whether I can be @rsed to make the pastry or whether to buy it in. Probably buy it in. Still got mince pies to do, mincemeat has been brewing in the cupboard . Mmmmmm...

Morning everyone else! Sorry no time for more persos but better go as DP is making an almighty racket  taking the tiles off the bathroom wall before the plasterer comes round later and I've got to go and rescue all the breakable stuff. I love DIY, me... NOT!

LadyV xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

[size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][fly]*Oh and Happy birthday Tracey!!! *[/fly]

          

Good luck with your viewing Heaps, yep get that coffee and breadmaker on (and then I'll come round for brekkie later when they have gone)


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies  

God im starving just ate 2 mini packs of jammy dodgers   and asked scottie to see if we got any more left ooooo here he is with the last packet   

oads to do today already done an hour of painting the woodwork   gotta go to my bro's its his birthday on thursday then were goin to b-i-ls as have not seen my nieces for a few weeks.

Catch up later everyone hope u all have lovely sundays   

P.S. love you all


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

to you
 to you
 dear Tracey
 to you

Hope you have a lovely day


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Heaps - a real quicky - RH and I are about to go to get stuff for brunch  Good luck with the viewing      - bread and coffee are a bit obvious - a lovely bunch of lillies work just as well.

IMHO I think there aren't many BFPs with the ARGC with PRs because they know that's what we are - I never got to do IVF with them as my FSH was too high or when I got it down with the DHEA, they then thought my progesterone levels were too high. I still think very highly of them and if they are willing to treat you, I reckon it has to be an option (although you could probably get 2 txs for the price of 1 ARGC one with the Jinny) - tough call. It will be interesting to see what they say at your follow up, although thinking about it, you had to stay in London for your tx with them, so why not Istanbul - far sunnier, great food and loads to see and do. And sorry if i was teaching my grandmother to suck eggs by suggesting Steph's list.    

    to everyone


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning lovelies  

Thank you for sharing all the party photo's, I really enjoyed looking through them.   

Heapey lovely, I really recommend Jinemed but if you are considering UK clinics, HunyB got her BFP at Leeds (LGI) I think. Not too far for you to travel to. Good luck with the house viewings!  

Katie cluck   love your name! I adore jammy dodgers, now I'm dribbling. I've still got another week to go before I can paint but we're fitting new doors today on the bedrooms, it's a nightmare.

AnnaSausage, you are certainly living up to your name sausage with all your baking. You are putting on such a brave face lovely, you are truly amazing. I really hope you have the strength to try again, you really would make an amazing mum and I'd love to read your stories about it, you write so well, you are a great entertainer   

Happy Birthday Tracey!  

Laura, the girls are right, you are so calm and placid in the photos for a mum of triplets, how do you do it? Sorry about the zoo, sounds like you should be wrapped up under a blanket today, it's gross outside.  

LV, euch, plastering, it's really really messy, the dust gets everywhere, good luck! How's the kitchen, is it finished yet?

Jersey you little rebel, have you been using naughty words again?  

Donkey, pesky 3d friends. Well done on the wrapping of pressies, you are so organised!   

Morning everyone else  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

sorry laura but I'm here giggling at all the serene comments         

Ladies Laura is amazing, beautiful, fun, strong as dynamite, intelligent, girly (even though she thinks she's a tomboy) but I have to say that if anyone had been a fly on the wall I don't think they would have described any of our group as serene     

Can I make a request though for next time! Laura and Mir should not be allowed to travel together without a chaperone! two gorgoeus Ladies wondering around london trying to find us in the dark is a bit worrying BUT NOT GETTING HOME TILL 03:30        OMG ladies! What an adventure! At least you had each other to keep you company and I've no doubt that the two of you could cope with whatever is thrown at you! 

Now I'm only joking, you two like all of the phenomenal women on this thread are just amazing and I love ya all!

Tracey Happy Birthday to a wondeful beautiful Woman! I don't know why or if it's just me but I cannot write on your f/b wall? so will just send best wishes through here!

Sausage hunny you are awe inspiring hunny!    

Love to all xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Less inspiring right now.

I spoke too soon (you would THINK I would LEARN).  Now feels like someone has tied up all my abdominal organs with wire and is trying to play cats cradle with the result.  And all that's going through my head is, "I am thirty-five years old."  I'm not even sure what point I'm trying to make with that - it's just the only words in my head.

I used to make a lot of bread, Laura - I love to knead!  I even have a really good break baker, but I haven't got back into it since I went gluten free.  I miss crusty french bread with brittany butter!

I love going to the zoo.  My fave is Chester.  

Thanks, RC - nothing to be proud of right now.  I'm two days shy of a shower, scratty, grumpy, sniffy, growly, going ow a lot and pulling those gruesome faces you do when you cry.

People who gossip like that are not friends, Donkey....  

Good luck with the DIY, Ladyv.  

I think you've got to be careful with those comparisons, Heaps, because it can be so specific to each person's particular difficulties.  Even 'poor responders' is a symptom, not the cause, if you see what I mean.  But it's good to do research!

YES put the coffee machine on!  Bread machines sometimes just smell of hot plastic, though... ggg  Maybe I'm just obvious, RC!  ggg

Happy Birthday, Tracey!  

Thanks, LW.  I don't know if I would have the strength or not, but anyway we're out of NHS treatment 'goes' and are, well, skint, for the foreseeable future.  Thanks for the lovely words.

I hate being a grouch.  I'm worn down and fcuked off.  But I will get better.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Purps - I think you are so right about me and Mir travelling together... at IKEA we stood outside the lift for 10 mins moaning about how long it wastaking only to realise we hadn't pressed the button.  Got in waited 10 mins moaned the lift wasn't working and then realised we again hadn't hit the button!  I promise we are really intelligent women!! Honest.  You can so see how we didn't get to the meal on time!

AOC - Get kneading.   You won't be a grouch forever, for now your allowed.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh God I'm having to do pelvic floor exercises as I'm laughing at the lift story!!!!

No I can see exactly how it all happened, you just get so caught up in chatting away! But don't you worry we all know how intelligent you both are! we may never ask you to be our guide and give directions but I for one have listened to the advice and wisdom you and Mir, and Steph and all the other wonderful PR mummies have shared on this board, and the intelligence, experience and knowledge has helped guide the most important journey in my life! so even if you turn up late and end up late home, and spend 20 minutes in every lift. I'd NEVER doubt what intelligent amazing women you are 

Sausage! being inspirational doesn't mean not feeling hunny! you still inspire and we're here for you x

Hello everyone else

xxxxxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

....who can believe yet ANOTHER wet day!...get the boats out! (actually very very good excuse NOT to leave the house!)

AnnofC. You are doing really well hun, my god, you managed to make sausage rolls yesterday! WTF!.
Sending you a specially big hug.


We had some friends over last night, one who's Dad had just passed away. Play trivial pursuit and drank lots.
Today is washing, big gap, baking, big gap, dowloading, big gap and sewing, big gap.


xxxx to party  and non party girls. (still no photos seen, how do I get to see them! Have been trying with RC and ** but no joy!)
X


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Mag - have you seen my latest pm?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello **** y good luck for ur scan 2moz sweetheart          

Tracey       darling hope ur being spoilt     

Laura where on earth did u and mir end up till half 3       

Aofc really hope u start to feel better soon hunny    

Purps i still want hair like urs     

Hiya jersey, heaps, mag, lv and everyone.

Im feeling knackered this afternoon so sod the painting.  Am off to see my ickle nieces shortly  seems like ages since i've been able to cuddle a kiddie and not see pity in their mothers eyes.  Luckily my s-i-l is always happy to see me with the kids as it means they leave her alone for a bit


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

oh my I went on holiday and we were on part 97......not sure what happened but I had to totally skip the 50 pages of part 98 and have just read the 17 pages of part 99 to try bto catch up a little bit, girls I've only been gone 2 weeks how can you possibly have chatted that much  , need to get on my home PC so I can go on ******** to see all the photo's sounds like you have had a blast at the party and I ma very sad to have missed meeting you all.

just a few really quick personals:-

Nix - I know I have already said this but huge   for you and DH, hope you are doing OK, you haven't been posting over the last few days so hope you are OK.  

AOC - As I have already said on the other thread I am still   that you have a sticky one.  

Pix - sounds like you did a great job on the party planning, hope the new jo is still going well.

Anne - thanks for my text updates  

KC - love the new name, am now thinking I should change mine  

That's all I can mange for now, been up over 30 hrs and struggling to keep my eyes open. Missed you all loads while away and thought about you all and had a cocktail with you on Friday night.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Driver   

Laurab - no idea ! must have done something dodgy on the swearing  - so lovely to see you - cant wait till the next one xxx

RC -   C !! he he he - I cant find the bottom you lot use but found this  ..... hope I dont get banned again    thanks for the pm lovey - did you get mine ok xxxxxx

KC     BRILL name cos you bring the sunshine sweetheart xxxxx 

Sausagio - you are so amazing - I am sending you loads of love - cant wait to meet you one day xxxxxxx

Purps xxx 

SoBroody xxxxx fantastic to meet you too

Tracy -           

LV   

Steph xxx

Heaps Mags Anne LW Almond Mir n all our fabulous team PR


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Yo - welcome back Driver - glad you have a lovely holiday.     I've asked you to be my friend on ** so you can see my piccies. As for changing your name - Malini, Anne and Kate were talking about you in the cab on the way to the party on Friday - and when Malini said "Driver" the cabby turned round and said "yes"     

Spuds - did you ever discover what the problem was, or was it a case of mistaken identity? The only pm I've had was the one from early this morning which I replied to.
If you want an **** like mine, simply type in the word ar$e (but spelt properly - you don't need any ^ either)   

Am catching up on Friday's recorded programs - Lloyd is going later I reckon - sorry Popsi  

AOC           - are you off to the clinic tomorrow?

Tracey - hope you've had a lovely day today


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

evening ladies  

Woo hoo driver hope u had a lovely time hunny have a good snooze hun hope the jet lag aint too bad    

**** y scottie is cleaning out the kitchen cupboards while im on here     Yep i think lloyd will go as well tonight  

Jersey ahhhh thanks hunny glad the jd's tasting nice for you      

Back from s-i-l's at last ahhh they are growing up soooo fast ruby is nearly 2 and so sweet i could watch her all night but she's a right bruiser and doesnt take any crap from holly whos nearly 5 and starting school in january.  Have swizzled scottie into finishing the glossing tomorrow   cos im too pooped to do anything tonight


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Nah, it's just another peestick and a phone call.  I've also got to supply another urine sample to the GP for the UTI and I'm thinking I'm going to get signed off for a few days.

Why is it whenever you're on sick leave, there's always, but ALWAYS a commitment in your diary that you can't remember anything about.... just a lonely note in your diary with no explanation...   

I managed to get a break from the pains for an hour or so at 4pm, thank heaven.  They're back now, but not as bad.  Going to slowly and carefully rustle up black and blue burgers for tea.

I've had some lovely PMs, and I'm sorry that I haven't responded directly to all of them.  I have an empty brain at the moment!  

 team PR


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oooh, darn, but I did mean to say Welcome Back Driver!    Nice to haev you back with us.    did you have a lovely time?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just passing through.. sorry i am hopeless at the moment my head is a bit up my **** right now xxx 

driver welcome back honey xx

anneofc    honey.. whare are black and blue burgers  

kate, purps, jersey, pix, anne, laura, mir, mags and everyone


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Um... it was half three because we missed the last Tube, then I got into a tiny altercation with a lovely gentleman on the bus.  

I was chatting away like the bumpkin I am, to all these chaps and when a seat came up I bagged it next to this chap - he must have been 70 if he was a day - who kept offering me a tenner with a lewd look in his eye. He kept doing it and I was telling him off, then he grabbed my leg, upon which I clouted him round the head and jumped up.

Unfortunately he didn't like this and leapt up and swung at me, and Laura saw this from her seat a few feet away and called the police! Oops. The driver refused to move on till the police arrived so we just got off the bus and got a cab. £30 later... Poop. I always get into trouble if i go out! That's why I stay in!


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Evening ladies and welcome back Driver 

AOC - I reckon a few days' off work is a good idea. Will be thinking of you tomorrow 

I've just stood in the rain and watched Arsenal get thrashed 3-0 by Chelsea   

Just a quick one to say the Jinemed will be in London on 12th and 13th Dec - I got an email about it if anyone is interested

Also, did anyone else see this?
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/nov/28/letter-to-my-childless-friend

xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh God, that made me well up. If only we all had friends like that. Imagine, a 3D who gets it!?


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

I know ... 

Love the bus adventure


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

almond that made me   one 3d friend keeps saying to me "when u have ur baby" like i've got one on order and its due anyday now     But i know she means well bless her  

Mir       its thats dress hunny it was gettin all the fellas going    

Aofc defo have a few days off hunny, will do u good to have some time away      

Pops its ok hunny we know how it gets u like that sometimes      

Off for a bath i really cant be **** d to do much at all today, had a brilliant weekend tho girls any chance we can do it again next week


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Mir        

Welcome back driver, hope you had a lovely time in the sun  

Happy birthday Tracey  

Kate I can;t do iy again this weekend, I've been too tired    

Lots of love xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Homemade burgers with cajun spice, herbs from the garden, and topped with blue cheese.  Mmmmmmmmm...  I actually managed to eat half my dinner, too - result!

Mir, dearest... you clearly should not be allowed out alone at night!!  You poor lovely, but I'm glad you were okay and Laura rang to the rescue!  

Lovely letter.    I do have a 3D friend that gets it.  We started trying about the same time, and she had 3 miscarriages in a year.  There were some terrible dark times when I envied her the fact that she could get pregnant so easily, even though she had to endure the agony of losing them.  I'm not proud of that, and I'm over it.  But I was there for her when she was pregnant and terrified, and she is there for me now, and has been there so many times.  I once accidentally dropped her boy on his head (thankfully not from a great height!  ) but she still lets me play with him... ggg


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Aofc       about ur friends little boy, ooooo we have got chicken burgers for tea with chips and ooooodles of tomato sauce im starving and need my dinner NOW


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wonder if dermot o'leary fancies a little fat blonde woman    

Oh well was worth a try


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Mir... how boring would it have been if we just got the tube home??!  

So who is out of x-factor then?  Can't be bothered to turn tv on.

Driver welcome home.... was it fab?

Tracey - happy birthday my lovely. I hope your day was wonderful. 

right.... jobs and then nice cup of tea... mmm


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

He'd fancy you Kate lovely    

AOC -         

Mir and Laura - sorry your journey home was so eventful   

Almond - what a lovely letter   - had any jelly willies yet?  

Donkey - hope you've enough energy for tomorrow   

Popsi   - if it's any consolation, I think Lloyd is better than Rhianna - she's [email protected]   

I reckon Stuart's out of the jungle tonight


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Mir

Surely you were the victim?    Why should you (and Laura) be the ones to be punished by getting off of the bus?      No wonder people only travel by car!       And no doubt the   were hopeless?  

AoC

Very impressed by your prose description of your view earlier - the writing muse was obviously in control then, and now back to domestic godess role.    Hope that you can continue to move forwards and that things work out for the best for you - if not immediately, in the long term.    

RH


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

**** y i agree rhianna was awful !!! 

kate... if dermot wants a little blonde fat lady .. you would not be that as you are NOT   



oh looks like lloyd may go... i wanted it to be danyl as i just dont like his attitude

tracey.... HAPPY BIRTHDAY !! xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

oh my the x factor just made me cry


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Rural Chick said:


> Almond - what a lovely letter  - had any jelly willies yet?


    
no but thinking about it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kate me too... maturity beyond his years   

ok girlies.. nosey me now needs to know what the secret santas bought everyone... cheer me up


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Who went?

Oh pops... I cant think who got mine. I do know but feel a bit dopey today!  I got some dead cute Owl socks, some choc from Hotel choc which I'm thinking I may eat nowish! and a cute little sausage dog chrimbo dec.... just need to get a tree to ut it on now!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Popsi - I had the most gorgeous scented candle with rosemary, lemon grass and ginger from Almond. I can't wait to light it but I'm saving it for Christmas.
Talking of which, our Christmas decorations are up     

I was wrong about Stuart - Joe was useless


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Youth triumphed in that one, didn't it? Mind you, to look for blooming numbers in a bamboo cane surely you would take the silly perspex goggles off, wouldn't you? Daft old bun.

Yeah, I was the victim RH, but then if I'd waited for the cops everyone else on the bus would have been the victim too. I was ok after all. I'm quite pragmatic, even when piddled! The guy had got off the bus - nothing to be gained by hanging about apart from make 20 other people late.

I look wasted in the photos in fact! Before I even got wasted!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I think Dermot's taste runs more to Alicia Keys... he was clearly quite taken... ggg  But that's his loss, Kate!  

Your deccies are up, RC!  Woo hoo!  Can't wait to do ours.  

I'm not looking forward to tomorrow.  Take test, get sample, call clinic, call surgery, speak to GP, speak to work...  bleurgh.  Never mind, it won't take long, and then it'll be done.

Night night, team PR.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Thinking of you AnnaSausage and sending more hugs your way      

I think you have a scan tomorrow RC? I hope you see chip doing acrobats  

Miranda, crikey, what a night, glad you got home safely in the end. You did look stunning in your lilac dress, your cleavage makes mine look like a bee sting.

Night lovelies  

LW x x x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

AnnaSausage - you are doing so well sweetie    I admire your attitude so much  and will be thinking of you tomorrow   

Laura & Mira - OMG  re bus journey home adventure - what a dirty old bugger! - glad you gave him a clout!  

Tracey - hope you had a lovely  - like Purps I couldn't leave anything on your ** wall for some reason!

Katie cluck - glad you had a nice time with your neices - love the new name, it suits you!  hope you will soon have a fluffy little chick to cluck over!    My little nephew is 7 on Tuesday, tomorrow I'm in charge of wrapping a "pass-the-parcel" for his party 

Pops - my secret Santa was from lovely Laura - a pregnancy test  , a fab little book called "Nuns Having Fun" with funny pics of nuns doing mad things in it, and two pairs of christmassy socks with those grippy bits on the bottom - I loved it!  Anne got mine, it was a "Soap and Glory" lip plumping "SexyMotherPucker" lip gloss kit  I really hope you can come to the next one as would love to meet you! 

Gotta go, V waking up (can hear her blowing raspberries!) - bye for now and lots of love and luck to all! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies and RH  

AOC         for today, my lovely.     

LW   - thanks for the good wishes - will let you know how it goes  

Steph   - so lovely to meet you at last - I know Anne was thrilled with her Secret Santa. I love Vivvy's latest photo  

AnnaSB   - good luck with your appointment with Dr G today.   

Love and           to the fantastic Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies  

I feel decidly icky today hope im not coming down with something, havent even drunk my coffee yet  

**** y good luck today sweetheart


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Morning all.. hope you all have a good Monday ... best dash late already argh !!!

AnneofC


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Katie Cluck      Hope you feel better soon. 

Morning Popsi


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Morning Ladies and RH  

Just want to say that I'm thinking of you this morning AnnaOC.    

X Factor wise, I think the right person was booted last night (sorry Pops ), but I'm still not sure who's good enough to win.  
Probably Joe after his last performance . . though I'm still not convinced that he has the x factor.

Not much news from me at the mo . . . although yesterday I finally decided to accept the weight I've put on and went shopping (successfully) to buy some clothes that actually fit and look nice.    

Pax and I are off to the peaks shortly to meet Malini and Charlie for lunch.   

Wishing everyone a happy Monday,

Love to all. xxx


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

. .     for the house Heaps. x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all,

Well its a bloody horrid day today! 

AOC - Hope today is not too bad for you.  

RC - Did someone say your havng a scan today?

As for me all ok, new routine this week as Tim started his compressed hours today so had to leave an hour earlier and will be home an hour later.  I'm back to work this Thursday. Was looking forward to it but have quite mixed feeling about it now. Worrying a little about Tim coping, I have college staright after o he will have them from 8am-10pm, also most people I know at work have left including the manager so will be all new.  I'm very tired and feel a bit dim so worried I will cry at the first person to critise/ shout at me!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I am just about ready to do the screaming ab-dabs.

Test is still positive.  And no, really, this ISN'T a good thing at this stage.  *TMI*  I've been passing clots the size of prunes all weekend, with heavy, scarlet bleeding and lumps of pink tissue and lots of really nasty pain.  *TMI finish*

Nothing viable could have survived that.  The clinic is still talking about 'something being left' and now I'm officially scared I'm dealing with something long-drawn out or sinister.

But I had a negative FR on Weds, a (faint) positive on the IVF peestick that registers 10 HCG and up, and now a stronger positive on another FR.

I just wanted to draw a line under it and know what I was dealing with this morning.    Last time I had a chem preg I never even saw a positive peestick.  I had a 7.7 hcg on OTD, and then peesticks every two days for a week after were negative (clinic insisted).

Clinic advises blood test, and are suggesting I try GP first so I don't have to trail over to Gateshead.  Can't get through yet.

Oh God this is miserable.

Thanks for all your thoughts and hugs.

(Laura - you're entitled to cry if you want to.    But I'm certain you won't want to - it will be fine!)


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Got a GP appt at 9.20am  Let's see what they'll do for me.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

AOC - Good luck, hopefully they will e able to sort you out with some bloods and possibly a scan locally.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

AOC - I am so sorry.  I have nothing practical to add (especially to you as you do practical all by yourself very well). I really hope it is NOT drawn out and sinister.  Your sanity really doesn't need this kicking.  Good luck with that appt.    

Laura - You are not dim but I can understand that you feel frazzled.  I have lately - and I don't have any children, let alone three - and it makes you feel like you are operating a car in the fog.  Wishing you luck.  PM me your address and I'll get your sweet hat back to you.

RC - Special thoughts for you and RH and Chip.     

Heaps - Good luck with the house.

Anne, Kate and RC - I've missed your company since you went.  You were fabulous house guests and so much fun (I am not really much fun, far too sensible ....sigh).  The flat will feel so empty when I get back on Tuesday.

Tracey - Belated Birthday Wishes.  You know you were on my mind.  We have a debt to sort!

Pix - Hope you had lovely sleeps all weekend and basked in the grateful glory we all feel towards you.

To all the party-goers and sideline cheering party.  Hello.  I am feeling very down in the dumps atm.  I seem to have a constant stomach upset from my new herb concoction (making me miserable and smelly ), the ocp is making me nuts (thank you Anne for permission to acknowledge this), and I am dreading this cycle.  I want so much to work on my PMA and felt so inspired by Heaps's story but I just can't see my way out of this downer.  I tortured myself by checking in via ** on a 3d friend who has disappeared after her pregnancy announcement (she too had 2 miscarriages before this pregnancy and I am sick in the head enough to envy her those), and she mentioned how tired baby making is ... I feel resentful and I know I shouldn't.  Sigh.  What's wrong with me?

Maybe it is the downer after the fabulous party.

M xxx

PS Almond, sorry about the result.

PPS Mir, great story. You are a fabulous party animal.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Malini -   PMA is great but I think its pretty normal to lose it quite a bit of the time! If we could all just 'relax and think nice things' and get preg we would all have done that but its a dam sight harder than that. Everything you are feeling I think we prob all have felt that way too, even envying people's miscarriages! Honest!  You are a lovely caring, sweet, wonderful lady and you deserve to be a mum. I will be keeping everything crossed for you.  I nearly went with Sher myself I really liked him.  Are there some things you can do to cheer yourself up? Plan somehting nice? Go sit on the beach? Anything I/ we can do? XXXX


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Malini


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls........ i can't read back........18 pages     

BUT,

AOC- I am sending all my love and luck hun, really hope all is ok     

**** y - scan today hun? lots of luck too    

mal- Hun, thanks SO much for your hospitality and warmth  
I'm sorry you're feeling s hit at the moment.
I echo what laura & heaps say       

Hi Heaps, Leola, & laura     

I will read back as soon as I can everyone else  

I am THE BEST NIGHT on Friday....absolutely perfect, thanks girls for making it so much fun


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you   really, I mean that thank you.

I think all you can do is what you are doing right now Laura.  Much appreciated.  Oh and thank you for your reinforcement re Sher, it does feel out on a limb - it helps that you considered it. 

Oh Heaps such nice things you say.  Ta for that.  I can't even face myself in the mirror atm, lots of negative body image going on. OCP = oral contraceptive pill.  It feels silly to be on it but that's part of the protocol.

AOC - how generous you are with hugs in light of where you are.  Here's one for you  

I had a great night too Anne, and you being there was a very special part of it !

Leola should be here soon and that'll help, no doubt.

M xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

ok firstly Anna Sausage hunny as heaps says there are no words but know we are all thinking of you and wish things were different for you! hopefully the Dr has done the blood test and organised an early scan if not can you get yourself down to the EPU and ask for a scan?

Secondly malini hunny! As heaps said PUT THE STICK DOWN sweetie, we all love you and a dip after a high especially when on the sh1tty OCP (heaps oral contraceptive pill) and nasty herbs! just hold on tight to us whilst you ride out this bit! None of this journey is easy or good for your mental health (except FF and our wondeful PR girlies) but it will get better than how you feel today! Enjoy your walk with Charlie and leola! and blow some cobwebs away, scream out loud, do whatever makes you feel better!

Laura sweet laura, firstly! everyone has changed in your department well I think you should be prepared for constant amazement and questions some quite probing about your triplets! None of them knew you when you were crazy TTC lady and if you were anything like the rest of us means you had ups and downs the size of mountains! 
All these new people will see is a supermum of triplets and god only knows you must know how impressive that is whether it's on here or in the 3D world. just think how often you get stopped when out with the chips, the new people at work are going to be super impressed!
Secondly feeling nervous and scared, well try and remember back and even when you had a fortnights holiday or a period of sickness, well I don't know if you're like me or my hubby but we both get really nervous before going back to work after more than 2 weeks, but we luckily remind each other that within an hour or two we will wonder why we bothered worrying as we will feel like we've never been away! And true enough within a few minutes that's what happens! Now I know you've been away for a while and are going back to much shorter hours, but even though lots of your clients may have changed everything else will be the same! You are good at your job. You know that. and once you get back there within the first two days you will suddenly realise 'oh this is going to be fine' (I promise)
Thirdly and finally don't be afraid to ask for the team to help re-orientate you to your role. Tell them to share with you any changes made recently and to maybe each spend some time with you going through what they have been doing recently, that way you'll identify any changes and can then put them in practice!

Anyway waffling now but you will be fine! Exhausted after work and college, but your brain isn't mush and once you stimulate the work area's it will slot into place xxxxx

Hello EVERYONE else! I've added 2 new people on ** over the weekend that unfortunately I do not know who they are? one on friday and one yesterday does anyone have a list? 

Love to all xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hugs breed.  The more you get, the more you can give, the more you give the more you receive.... I'm getting tons at the moment.  From my line manager over the phone, together with, "don't apologise, and you've worked really hard to make sure your diary is fairly clear.  You've done so well.  Take the time you need and let us know how you're doing."  From my Mum who's panting to come up and look after me (can't make up my mind whether I want that or not) from friends on e-mail, from friends on FF....

I'm so lucky.

What a wierdly productive morning.  I've had a blood test, collected stronger pain killers from the pharmacy (I am SERIOUSLY getting my money's worth from the NHS pre-payment certificate I got for IVF drugs!), enveloped up my sick cert for the week, called work, called Mum, texted Husband, sent three work e-mails to cancel things and give contact details in case people need some input instead of from me.  Shifted four direct debits (we're currently changing banks) and checked on balances.

And I received a cheque for some manuscript critiques I did this year.  Just in time for Christmas.  

Yes, I know I'm rambling.     Head's all over the place.   

Thanks purps.  I think I'll hold off on the scan until we get a picture from the bloods.  I don't like my local gynae department.  sigh.  And local is 40 minute drive, horrendous and expensive parking, and Husband can't get out of work (which is in same city as hosp) to come fetch me, take me, take me back, and then go back to work.  

IOW, I'd rather stay in bed.  

Adn BRILLIANT words of wisdom to Laura


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, that was amazing.  I just phoned the local EPU just to get their policy on self-referral, and the person who picked up the phone was my gynae, a lovely lady, who remembered me.  Long chat about options and basically if I'm in severe pain they'll see me as an emergency and if the levels are rising or inconclusive and Gateshead recommend a scan, they'll scan me to save me travelling to Gateshead.  Otherwise not much to be gained at this stage, which is what I thought.

I like to have a plan.    And it was so nice to talk to her.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AOC- Brilliant hun    

Morning "The Hand"        
PM me who added you on hun and I'll see if I know em


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Anne lovely! I looked for the pic but never actually seen it

Love the hand xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Agh, AofC - what a nightmare! I know I'm hopelessly positive on others' behalves, but surely the levels rising again could be good news? I hear you about the clots though - I so hope you can sort it out today.

Mal - so sorry to hear you're down. I've been there and it's a killer. Stop the ruddy herbs, eat nice things and get back on track without punishing yourself, ya hear?

Gotta go - need to walk the doggies and get the tree up... Laters!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps-   we need to find out    

Hi Mira


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I've just had a comment on my girls night out album from my stripper friend saying we should have had him come to the party for the finale         
he wouldn't have got out alive


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

is it wrecking your head hunny? Malini might know but she's out walking the dog I think.

I seen that comment didn't know he was a stripper! lol x

Mir hunny forgot to say was shocked by your bus escapade! Glad you got home safe eventually! next time we'll make sure you two have a chaperone x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We're all rushing to Anne's ** page to look at her stripper....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

surname of  Brett
He's a very handsome young man


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Holy Moly.

Sometimes only a "fcuk me!" will do.

And if I wasn't happily married, that wouldn't just be an exclamation....


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

sausage you couldn't have said it better hunny!
     
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

you like do you girls?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, it cheers the soul knowing there are men that gorgeous walking around in the world.  Would make my day just to sit in a coffee house and watch him come in and order one.  *happy dreamy smile*  Although I'd probably have to get an extra napkin for the drool.

        I think the meds are making me a bit loopy....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

.............and he only lives about 5 miles away from me


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You're a woman of great restraint, Anne, I admire you.....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Not seen him for ages actually. And nope, not seen him in "action"   
he does private parties


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

wish I could get on ** from work, feels like I'm missing out and still not seen the party photos yet, must get online at home this evening.  

Anna - huge   to you

Malini - I always feel down after a really good night out when you have had laughs a million and been with such an amazing bunch of ladies, we come back down to earth with a bump, hope you have a lovely afternoon out with your doggy and Leola. Hope you are feeling brighter on your return.   I think it was AOC who's councellor said that feeling positive has no effect so your cycle so please don't feel low about this. I have no idea how I stayed on the OCP for so long in all those years of trying to avoid making babies (you've got to laugh at the irony of it  ) it makes me feel horrible now and I only had it for a week or so.

300 emails at work to plough through and it's month end tomorrow, can feel the stress levels rising already.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AM- welcome back hun


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne G said:


> he does private parties


*whimper*

 Driver.  Hope work improves and your stress levels stay manageable!


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Anne -  , and thanks for my text updates, my phone battery died about 10 days into our holiday (think James was secretly pleased  ) Sorry to hear Jas had a wasted job interview. As we are natural cycle buddies how you doing this month? Mine arrived full blast and on time on Saturday  

Anna - When will you get the results of your blood test, though i suppose until you have had the second one it won't really tell you anything  ? Hope the pain killers are making things more "bearable" I am holding onto the hope that all your bleeding was one of your embies coming away and your positive tests are due to the other beanie snuggling in safely.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AM- Snap!!! the b itch arrived on Sat in full swing      xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

to the


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Mine's come today   mind you might be just as well considering all the alcohol I consumed on friday  

Sx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anne G said:


> I've just had a comment on my girls night out album from my stripper friend saying we should have had him come to the party for the finale
> he wouldn't have got out alive





AnnaofCumberland said:


> We're all rushing to Anne's ** page to look at her stripper....





AnnaofCumberland said:


> Holy Moly.
> 
> Sometimes only a "fcuk me!" will do.
> 
> And if I wasn't happily married, that wouldn't just be an exclamation....





AnnaofCumberland said:


> Anne G said:
> 
> 
> > he does private parties
> ...


     Thank you for making me larf out loud today!

Sausage        
Malini -    yup it's the great weekend comedown  Oh well at least you have Leola coming to visit, hope you have a lovely time!
Driver - welcome back sweetie
Laura and Mira -    oh fantastic, you couldn't make it up! Sounds like just the kind of thing that would have happened to me. I wouldn't have let you call the cops tho Laura, I'd have clobbered the bloke too and then harangued him until he got off the bus himself! DOB!!!    
I had a quick look at the snaps on **, you all look FABULOUS!! So gutted I missed it but we did have a lovely weekend in Aix, DH had a reunion with his 2 half sisters who(m? Grammar check pls Sausage!)) he hadn't seen for over 10 years, his Dad was absolutely over the moon to have his oldest son return to the fold, tears of joy were shed on all sides....    It was a beautiful thang as Tara from True Blood would say   

AFM well, am debating everything now. Should we do another cycle with my eggs? Or go for DE? It would be silly to fork out thousands on another go including CGH testing if it's never gonna happen with my eggs. And I think I've got my head around the whole "evolutionary dead end" thing now, any baby we might have as a result of DE will be just as much mine as DH's and loved by the entire family, exactly the same way as if I'd produced that egg myself. It's just that if the issue is really my immune system then it won't matter whose eggs we use, it still won't work. Surrogacy scares the bejaysus out of me, probably cos I'm a total control freak and the thought of trusting someone else to behave as I think they should during pregnancy and then to give up the baby at the end of it... not to mention the legal shenanigans you have to go thru (I don't even think it's legal in this medieval country!)  And adoption... well firstly that would be robbing DH of the chance to have his biological child. And then once again there's all the legalities and the social workers poking their noses in and, worst of all, the wait... Popsi I admire your resilience  I really dunno if I could cope with it in all honesty....

Decisions decisions...

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- we missed you lovely


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome back NIX hunny missed ya x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Driver, I'll get the result for today's test tomorrow, then Weds' test on Thurs.  IYSWIM.  The painkillers are helping - much better this am, but right now I'm sitting here pulling faces - horrible waves of real pressure pain taht are getting through the pleasant codeine haze.  Waiting for it to get a bit better then I'll go to bed again.

Lovely to see you, Nix.    And I suck at grammar!  The reunion sounds lovely, and something that was really needed.  It's really tough to know what to do next, isn't it?  I can't stop looking at this positive peestick and wondering wtf is going on.

I've put out our advent candle, and filled up our advent calendars (lovely handmade textile ones Mum made us) so even if the rest of the day is a wash out, I've achieved something Christmassy.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome back Nix and Driver!     

Hi Anne and Purps.  

AoC - What time do you get the blood results? Do you know what you're hoping for - a good level or not so? What will they be able to tell from the HCG? Whatever - I hope it's a conclusive result if at all possible. :

Girls - I've seen the photos of friday and Nix's right, you all look gorgeous, and that you had a fab time. I hope I can be with you all next time. I think I've worked out who just about everyone is now.

Donkey - you foxed me for a while! I thought it was you, but when I saw in your profile you are 39 I thought that young and gorgeous blonde can't be you - you look in your 20's!!!!!!! 

Malini - I just knew you would look like that! Beautiful, sophisticated and stylish looking. Humph, it's not fair! I'd realised you were a truly beautiful person on the inside and thought you just HAD to be on the outside. And you are. So sorry you are feeling down.   I hope time out with Charlie and Leola helps to lift your spirits. I know if I'm feeling down, seeing Millie running into muddy puddles at a 100mph and rolling in them makes me at least smile, if not laugh.

Purps / Heapey / Malini / Donkey (? - sorry, I'm a bit confused with all the K's!) - thank you for asking me to be your friend! Have you worked out which one I am yet?

Well, my news is that this morning I have made an appointment at CRM London for the 6th Jan with a view to going on their DE waiting list. They've been great so far - and positive they will find me a match before my funding runs out when I am 40. 

If I didn't know better, I would be getting excited at this point.  

I just need to commence the battle with the PCT to convinve them they have to cover the FULL costs of tx at CRM (currently they're saying we have to fund the difference between the local clinic and CRM as it's my 'choice' not to be treated at the cheaper, local clinic.) I think I have a good case, bearing in mind that the local clinic have admitted they probably won't be able to find me a donor before my funding expires.     I have an appt with my clueless GP on weds to start the fight. Bring it on.    

Oh, we have gorgeous sunshine here in Devon today! What a change after the rain.

Love to you all,

Jo x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right off to look at Annes stripper... back in a mo!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You won't consider it wasted time, Laura....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I guess I'd play hide the sausage (not you AOC!!) with him, I'd not marry himthough... looks like he'd spend too much time in front of mirror and not enough time pamepering me!! Would do for a one nighter though.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

just been chatting to him on **, I would defo not marry him........he gets arond far  far  too much     
Nice bod though


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Afternoon ladies

AOC        and        for your result tomorrow. Let's      that  Driver is right - it could well be. So glad that work are being OK and that you have managed to do something Christmassy.

Malini, my lovely   . You are an absolute stunner and are in that horrid place at the moment.       I really hope that the sun is shining on you, Leola, Charlie and Pax and that you are putting the word to rights on your walk. It is OK to feel how you're feeling, so please don't feel bad about it - and you are also a very fun lady (and sensible at the same time which I am so jealous of       ). The pill is an evil foul tablet of torture and although I've never had Chinese herbs, they sound rank. Can't you just give them to Charlie instead  - that might help him through the next three months naughtiness     . 

Driver - lovely to have you back, and hope you get to see the piccies this evening.   

Nix - lovely to see you too, sweetie and so glad that the weekend went so well      And talking of glam, your photo on ** is ultra, ultra glam   

Jo - great news about you appointment and CRM and good luck with your battle - it sounds like you've got a good chance.  

Heaps      for the house selling.

Laura - great analysis of the stripper - I agree totally - apart from the one night stand bit, obviously  - RH will be reading this later   Please try not to worry about work - we only met you for the first time on Friday and all though how fab you were so you'll be fine     

Leola - hope you've had a lovely time in the Peaks and well done on the clothes shopping.  

Purple - are you sorted now with your new ** friends?   

Mir - I love the comment you added to mine on ** and thanks again for the babyhawk     

Anne and KC       

Just to let you know we saw Chip again today - he's now 18mm and not only did we see his little heart beating really strongly, we heard it too - so lots more       and      - thanks for all your good wishes    

Am now finalising his letter to my Mum to put in her birthday card for Thursday 

Hope everyone has a lovely afternoon.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

**** y- yay!!!!!!! sooooo happy for you  and RH hun     
xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

No **** y still have a mystery friend on ** ann sorted out one of them for me HI Beach  

But no wiser on the other!

hello to all, I'm off work till next wed (using up A/L ) so still in PJ's though should really be sorting self out! 

hugs to all


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Heaps said:


> Jo - I like your hat!!!
> xxx


Thanks Heaps! It keeps my ears nice and warm.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

**** y can't believe I missed that bit about your scan!!!!      

So happy for you three xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks ladies     
Purps -do you want to pm me the name and see if I can help?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne - you can let him know I'll rub him over with oil but they'll be no strings afterwards!  

RC - Wonderful news... oh he's getting big!  

Nix - I don't have time to answer you properly at the moment.. I will do later. Big decision though.  

Jo - I love a good hat... can't see it though.. is it in your avatar? Can't see it at the moment. 

Back later.

XX


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Laura hunny I cannot believe that the trips will be one in 2 weeks!!!! how exciting is that! are you having a chiplet party?

Anne you were right!

Leola I had no idea who you were on F/book but the lovely **** y has just enlightened me xxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey congrats to RC and RH - fantastic 

I have totally lost the plot with ** names now  , who's got the list  

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Nixf01 said:


> I have totally lost the plot with ** names now  , who's got the list


me too, think I might be missing some FF friends, I know I have to accept RC (can't get on from my work PC so don't get on as much as here )

RC - fab news on your scan, you must all be on cloud 9 (again)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

RC- did you have a lovely time?


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks again ladies  - you are all so lovely      
Yes thanks Anne , we had a lovely time, although I cried again - and because it was a tummy scan it wobbled all over the place.     
Nix and Driver - I have a list which I can pm you.   Nix -you have a glam hat too - I love hats.
Laura - does Malini know the hat is yours?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

**** y can i have that list too please x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Rural Chick said:


> Nix and Driver - I have a list which I can pm you.   Nix -you have a glam hat too - I love hats.


yes please


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

**** y- Sorry hun, I meant AM...on her holidays....but glad you had a lovely time too  
xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

RC and RH - congratulations! That must be so exciting!!!!! I'm so pleased for you both (or all 3 of you actually!)

Laura - the hat photo is on ** hon. Not very glam though.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I'd love a list too! Iget so confuddled!

Purps - I can't believe it either!! On their birthday is the twins club xmas party so we are going to that and then the Sunday we have hired a small soft play place for there own party. Its really more suitable for older kids so having second thoughts a bit but hard to find a place to hold a baby party and I really did want to mark the occasion.

RC - yeah she knows she has my hat!  

Nix - I think Mir did wallop him!  

Jo - Oh I loves hats... glam or not!

Hope Leola has cheered up the lovely Malini...

I'm out of coffee.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Jo - that hat is gorgeous - you look lovely in it.  
Anne - sorry     
Purps - list on its way 
Laura - have you run out of coffee cos you drank loads on Sunday     List on its way to you too


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

**** y  don't be daft hun,


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Laura - your mail box is full sweetie. How is the walking Eddie today?

Anne


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

No I cannot see any of my FF friends on F/book with a hat except nix and Jo d from the lister thread, does that mean we're not friends Jo M ?  

X


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ooh and forgot to say  RC must be a  and   feeling doing that letter for your mama      How are you getting on with it?

Glad you like the hat   Apparently I have a "hat head" according to my lovely, funny step- MIL... 

Cheers for the list    

xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

That's fabulous, RC!  




laurab said:


> Would do for a one nighter though.


Yeah, he's not your mellow-drink-with-dinner-every-night type, he's more of a what-the-hell-make-mine-a-double.....  

I'm being very bad and objectifying a male.  This is not like me at all!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

RC - Oh yeah cos my silly Charter has run out!   I'll clear it out when I have time... can't just delete stuff as have numbers etc in it.  And Ed doesn't seem to walk today!  

Hat heads are good!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Laura the soft play thing will be perfect especially as Eddy will be zooming around by then, plus loads of places for him to climb and not fall!! Can't wait to see the pics

X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just had a quick read back and wanted to say Sam, wow hun, what a lovely thing to do hunny, thanks so so very much       


Mira- What a to sser on the bus


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't believe I haven't posted since our wonderful party on Friday.  How rude of me.  It was so lovely to see you all - I wish the whole thread coudl have been there.  I was gutted when I realised my last train was due and I had to leave.  I bet there are stories of lots of drunkenness after I left  - I will have a read back.

I wanted to thank you all again for my cakes, sorry I cried, it was in a good way I promise.

After dreading my birthday I enjoyed it in the end, probably because I spent it hungover from a party on Saturday night it didn't really sink in that I am now another year older.

Thank you for the text's as well, it means so much to me.

Thank you again, I will have a read back tonight when I get home.  Probably not the whole 100 odd pages you seem to have filled since Friday - that is only a small exageration!

xxxxxxx
Tracey

P.S. You are all such wonderful women.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

girls.. I so hope you can forgive me for keeping quiet for a few days.... but we have been linked and accepted to go ahead with a match for a baby girl !! she is nine months old and we should meet her end of January all being well... things can still go wrong but hopefully not this time xx sorry i did not tell you girls about the link etc but after last time we had to protect ourselves.... i am on the champagne already !!!!

purps   thank you darling xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Ooooooh Popsi - congratulations!!!!!! That is fantastic news!!!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

purple72 said:


> No I cannot see any of my FF friends on F/book with a hat except nix and Jo d from the lister thread, does that mean we're not friends Jo M ?
> 
> X


We definitely are friends Purps - got your request in the last couple of days. Have you looked in the Live Feed?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

oh Popsi what wonderful news!!!! have a glass for my in celebration hunny, you'll be a forever mummy very soon!!! xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pops that isthe best news!!!!! I'm soso so so so so happy for you.  I will keep every bit of my body crossed that there will be o hiccups.   Oh your little girl will be similar age to mine... they willl be life long friends!!!! She might marry Ed (although there is a queue!)..... oh I'm gettting carried away.  I may open my champers too!!!!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

gotcha Jo    cool hat DH has one of them

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

OMFG POPSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pops- I am absolutely in  ina a good way for you and hubbs.
You are gonna make beautiful parents



Love from me and Jas


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

pops- I'm having a Watermelon bacardi Breezer when I get in to celebrate


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

OMFG POPSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is FANTASTIC news!  OMG, I'm so excited and over the moon for you!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

What a lovely end to the day girls


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Popsi - that is the best news, I am grinning from ear to ear,   Understand why you kept it quiet, bet we all drove you mad last time. Whooo hooo gonna have a glass to celebrate with you when i get home.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks girls. xxx

anneofc .. hope you dont think i am insensitive, i am very mindful of your feelings darling xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Not a WORD more, Popsi!  I never for a second thought you insensitive!  I thought, "OMFG, WOO HOOOOO!!!!"  

Trust me, I am very, very happy to be celebrating with you on this one.    You've given me my biggest smile of the day.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Popsi - Iam soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you are your DH - CONGRATULATIONS - what a fantastic way to start 2010 - the year of Team PR. Am sitting here          with happiness for you.             

AOC


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Pops - fantastic news hun     Girls are best!!!  
Love Nicks


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Popsi knew u were up to something hence the pm the other day    Well done hunny congratulations, didnt i tell you it would be soon   See next time listen to katie cluck when shes talking to ya    

Anne whassis, what male stripper where u bin hiding him    Gotta go have a look see in a minute    

Malini - ohhhh hun sorry ur feeling down, gets u like that sometimes doesnt it      ocp prob aint helping sweetheart that can affect the moods in the happiest of peeps     

Laura u will be fine at work hunny, any probs hand em over to me an i'll sort em out for ya       

Nix good to have u back sweetheart please dont desert us again or else i may       

**** y grat news about the scan sweethert      hope ur moms birthday goes ok    

Purps hello hun how u doing on this ble edin freezing cold monday    

Aofc crikey hun u dont do things by halves do ya   Really hope u get sorted soon darling     

Will be back later girls really need to a have a lager, stressful day, looks like by end of next week we will be cafe owners     OMFG what have i done


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

AoC       Pity about the poor taste in fantasy men.    

Popsi       

Mal - sorry that you are feeling down - you deserve better.  Hope that the feelings pass and you can move forwards again.

Katie Cluck -    for the cafe  

RH


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Popsi! Congrats BIGTIME:  
                              
I am so so delighted for you both. Hope from now til then is a smooth as the proverbial...babys bottom!


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

ladies + RH
Finally a bit of coooooooold frossssssssssty weather
My have I been grumpy today, AF on her way. I found myself almost unbearable to be it (YES) how was it for everyone else at work, I could barley contain the gripeiness!

AnnofC: You poor thing. Really understand you wanting to be able to draw a line Hope your blood results over the next few days make it clear (and that is good clear!). You have been very brave and sorting out mundane things like bank accounts! Applause!

Mal: Hope you feeling a bit better. (when I am at my best ....My thing with feelings I dont think are acceptable (like towards you pg friend) is to acknowledge and accept the feeling with kindness to yourself. It generally moves it on a little and exposes what's underlying which is usually upset/rawness/sadness, is an act of kindness to yourself )..easier said than done and quite often I dont manage it, not meaning to sound preachy! xxxx

RC + RH ooooh how great for you! very moving

XXX
to everyone


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

OMG!!! I feel so much better because:

1) Chip is happily where he should be!!!!

2) Popsi and dh have had a MATCH.  WOOHOO.  Even dh just cheered.

3) Because I chatted and chatted for hours with Leola and her gorgeous dog.  What a nice day!

4) And because you all care so much.

That's not preaching Mag - thank you.  And to Kate   appreciate yours.  And to Jo - how kind you are.  I can't wait to meet you and also think you're very beautiful, so happy to be friends on **.  Oh, there's so many more.  RH - I am touched. And to Heaps - thank you for the PM.  You have helped me so much.

I want to be positive and believe.  I am tired of being all practical andthinking this probably won't happen to me.  I am working on it.

Nix - darling girl it is good to have you back but I follow completely your worries and concerns for the future.  Very touched about the Mr Nix reunion.

And AOC - big hugs, this has been a tough week but I like what you said about hugs.  

I've missed some of you, and it is not intentional, but dinner is burning.  

M xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG Popsi absolutely fantastic news!!! got all teary so so pleased for you 

AOC and Malini       
Malini - as to the smellyness I say keep taking the herbs and blame Charlie and DH where you can, and save some for insensitive 3D friends ...

Jo - would love to hear how you managed to get your PCT to fund a donor cycle and also at a non NHS clinic ... no way I am doing another NHS cycle after my last disaster but could really use the funding for something else ...

Heaps - I think I am missing out here and would like to read your pm too!

I went back to work today   have joined a new team and am sitting next to new manager so definitely cant FF during the day. f outrageous 

love to all
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

WOuld someone PM me the list for ** too x

Popsi     I'm so so over the moon for you both, what fantastic news x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Way to go Popsi!!!! That's blo0dy brilliant, just fab! Your wee baby girl, so excited for you petal! Trump, trumpets!! 

Nix - welcome back honey! Nice to "see" you on **

Sausage - you are doing a brilliant job of remaining sane, thinking of you

RC & RH - whoop whoop for chip!

Mailini - you're sounding brighter honey, mwah xxx

Hello y'all 

I woke up at 2am and couldn't get back to sleep so didn't go in to work today. Instead I baked like a demon. I decided to have as much of a home made Christmas as I could possibly muster and I think I've done a grand job but I'm EXHAUSTED and about to go to bed.

I called CHR today about getting a consultation there as I'm going to NY next week. It's $375 for the consultation over the phone or in person, wasn't expecting the phone consultation to be that much. I just want to get them to assess me for DHEA levels. Don't know why I'm balking at the money, we've already spent so frigging much this is nothing, just tired I suppose. Wondering if I should just go to my GP, but at least at CHR I won't have to explain re DHEA. I will be there mid cycle though, not even sure it's worth going? Anyone care to decide for me? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Anyone? 

Pix - did you pay for a phone consult with CHR?

Can I get the ** list too please?! 

LadyV xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks RC, great news on your scan x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Huge congrats Popsi


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

beachy - I have sent it twice - I didn't get to change it for you - sorry  Glad you got it 

Malini - hurrah that you are feeling happier             Hope your dinner was OK 

Popsi - hope you are well and truly pi$$ed by now     

Almond - we'll think of some diversionary tactics for your new manager - are they male or female?    

Mag - sorry about the grumpiness - and yes, it is all cold and wintery now      

Kate - great news about the cafe - not long now     

LadyV - if you're there anyway - could you negotiate a mid cycle discount?  I'll pm the list I've got.  

Ladies - thank you all so much for all your good wishes about Chip. I really hope it's not upsetting anyone and if it is, please tell me - I won't be offended and would much rather know. 

Hi Bugle  Is Benjy better?


----------



## Zaffa (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Please may I join you on your thread?  

Ive been looking around FF for others who may be "in my boat". The ladies of thread Im usually on are lovely, but they all seem younger and more fertile than me and I have developed a bit of an inferiority complex about all their eggs and all their BFPs!

A bit of my history - Im 37 with an FSH that has been between 9 and 19 and a AMH of 3.4. DH has great results so MF is not an issue, just me Im afraid. I was told my ovaries looked better than expected so I guess thats a small good thing.

We had our first IVF cycle in Oct/Nov (SP), got 5 eggs, 4 ICSIed, 2 fertilised and 2 returned but one had probably arrested and the other was a late developer and was only at 2 cell stage after 3 days. It was a BFN for me and I was not surprised. I was told that I had responded better than they thought I would and I am about to start pill popping in a week or so for cycle#2.
I was hoping to find others who had similar results to me and who had done ICSI because of it (not because of MF). I cant find any info to support that having ICSI was the right thing to do. My clinic say old eggs have hard shells and need ICSI but I cant find any info/data to support this theory. 

Thanks,

MrsMe


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

welcome Mrs so likew heaps no advice on icsi which clinic are you at?

**** y I never got the list  

sx


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

MrsMe

Firstly, Welcome to the PR thread.   

Secondly, apologies but I'm not a "normal" PR as I'm male - my DW posts on here as RC (**** y).  

Thirdly, I am not an expert but that doesn't stop me having opinions!    

FWIW, I do think that there is something to be said for ICSI as opposed to "just" IVF, but I am concerned that too many clinics are recommending any form of IVF for non-mechanical problems.  As I see it, IVF is really aimed at people with blocked tubes (male or female) or sperm motility issues.  If the lady has a problem with her eggs IVF helps you see whether they fertilise (which yours did) but presumably that would happen anyway.  It doesn't tell you why they don't implant (if they don't).  From your question it would appear that your eggs did fertilise but sadly didn't result in a BFP.  Better luck next time.   

ICSI appears to carry slightly increased risks - presumably because the clinic selects the sperm rather than natural selection.  But what about assisted hatching?  Isn't this what is normally recommended for "hard eggs"?

Whatever you choose, good luck.     

RH


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

MrsMe

The HFEA and NICE aren't particularly positive about Assisted Hatching:

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/assisted-hatching.html

RH 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

MrsMe, I can't help other than to say on my 1st cycle I had 4 eggs and 2 fertilised (normal IVF, not ICSI) and then on my 2nd (also not ICSI) I got 7 and none fertilised. My FSH had shot up to 21 by the second cycle but I responded more quickly and was over-stimulated to some extent, so difficult to know if it was the high FSH or the clinic's cock-up that caused the lack of fert through normal IVF. My clinic have recommended ICSI for next time but only because of the lack of fert, not the PR. I won't be doing another cycle there though anyway!  

RC - I am so sorry I forgot to congratulate you on your scan! Beautiful. It definitely didnt upset me, it gives me huge hope that I can have that too xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I have managed to go back about 10 pages and my eyes are going crossed?

Kate, any reason why the new name?  I like it.

Malini.  Sorry you are feeling so down.  I hope you are feeling a tiny bit brighter.  

Laura.  It is natural to feel nervous about giong to work, and of Tim having the chips for such a long day.  Tell him to make sure he gets out of the house for some of the day.  I remember feeling really nervous when I went back but it was fine after the first day.  Good luck

I didn't manage to go back far enough to read what happened to you two on the way back on Friday.

Mrsme.  Sorry you have had to join team PR.  I think each clinic has different opinions re ICSI when sperm is OK.  I had my first cycle at Guys and only got one egg but they didn't suggest ICSI.  On my second cycle at the Lister I only got one egg again and they suggested ICSI because they didn't want to end up with no fertilised egg.  I'm not sure I would have paid the extra for ICSI if I had 3 or more eggs and a good sperm sample.

RC and RH.  Wonderful news on chips hb and size.

Popsi.  As soon as I saw the congrats I rushed to read back and see your news.  Absolutely fantastic.  I hope all goes smoothly for you.  I'm sure it will.  

Nix.  Wonderful to have you back.

Getting sore eyes now and I haven't even checked ** yet to see the part pics.  Night night


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all

The party sounded faaab - I was being a misery and didn't go to my friend's bday party either in the end, couldn't face it...   Can't seem to get in the sociable mood, just me being a miserable old bag  

RC - lovely news about your scan, am so happy for you and RH   

Popsi - fantastic, wow that is brilliant news - a 9 month old girl!  It's really wonderful, soon you will be a mummy!!   I am so pleased for you x

AofC, sorry you are having to go through this cr*p after trying so hard.  I hope it won't be your last try..you are a spring chicken (8 years younger than me, anyway!) and hopefully can save up a bit for another go in the future?   Anyway, I hope you feel better soon and don't have to put up with the horrible symptoms for much longer  

Malini, I hope you are feeling a bit brighter today.  I know how you feel, I can't seem to drag myself back to my 'pre-tx' persona - am wondering how long it will take?   

xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Coco             

Welcome MrsMe - which clinic are you at?


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello MrsMe - Old eggs having hard shells? Really? That's a new one on me but I will stand corrected. I've not heard it mentioned around these walls and  if there is anywhere that will know  it'll be here as the amount of info is staggering. We have some dead clever ladies in these here parts. Either way you have a good number of eggs there, 5 eggs is a great haul so you're more than half way there, ICSI or no ICSI. Welcome to our lovely thread

Laura - meant to say earlier that it's normal to feel nervous. Bet the new folks are just as lovely as the old and you will be the belle of the ball as all those lovely ladies will be cooing over you in a kind of mini super star way as a) you're fab and funny b) you have chiplets and that's just brilliant. 

Just tried to go to bed but brain is whirring. What's up with me?! I've been awake since 2am and have only had a nap for an hour but yet can't nod off. I'm not even stressing, I'm just thinking about Christmas pressies and have Sheryl Cole's song going round in my head.  Hope this Horlicks does the trick. Wow, I'm getting old - did those words really just come out loud?!

Somebody tell me a really boring story please!

LadyV xx


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Evening  

A huge Congrats to Popsi and her DH! That's excellent news and I'm delighted for you both.  xxx

RC and RH, I'm so glad to hear that the scan went well! It always cheers me up to hear your happy news.   xxx

Hello MrsMe and Welcome to the thread.  

I had a lovely lovely day with Malini and her Poochy.   Thank you so much. . . and for a yummy lunch.
It was great to meet you . . and Charlie and your DH.   (As I set off home, I was amazed to realize that over 7 hours had passed.      .) xxx

Nice to see you back Nix.   

Lots of love to Everyone,

xxxx


----------



## Zaffa (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Thanks so much for your welcome to the thread!  

RH - Yes, I saw the stuff about assisted hatching on HFEA and NICE as well. I think the supposed issue with me is that the sperms wont be able to get into the eggs to fertilise them so they would never make it to the point of needing to hatch so I have crossed A.H off the list now!

Almond - Did your clinic ever say to you that your eggs may not have fertilised because of your high FSH making your egg shells to hard? Thats my clinics theory.

Tracymohair - I know just what you mean! I dont really want to pay for ICSI if I dont really need it because we get 5 or so eggs and have "excellent" sperm results. Unfortunately after the first try being ICSI Im too chicken to opt for IVF in case they are right and the sperms cant penetrate the hard shells even if they are "excellent" and we end up with no fertilisation.

RC - We are at Bourn Hall. We are seen through a satellite clinic at our local hospital and only fly over to Bourn for EC/ET hence part of our difficulty I think. We were told to tick every box for what treatments we wanted and to just ask at Bourn when we got there. The nurses seemed a bit puzzled when I mentioned it and then we were in and out so quick we didnt get to talk to an embryologist at all so Im still none the wiser about whats best for us. Im thinking about giving Bourn a call to see if they will let me talk to an embryologist and to look in my notes to see if there is any mention that the ICSIer noticed that my eggs had hard shells when they poked the needle into them.

LadyVerte -  Thanks for the welcome too! I cant find any mention of it on FF either and I have spent hours trawling the net and find no mention of ICSI being good for anything other than MF infertility. Im still feeling a bit pathetic for producing 5 eggs, but I guess thats what comes from being on a thread where everyone is producing 15-25 eggs a pop!

Hi Leola7 - thanks for the welcome - you all seem lovely!

MrsMe x


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

MrsMe: I would give your clinic a call and ask some questions. There's nothing worse than feeling confused or not being clear about the options on offer and what is best for your situation.  I'm a great one for Badgering my Consultant with questions.  
For a lot of us PR ladies, 5 eggs would be a dream come true , however, I understand how on a thread with ladies getting 15 - 25 eggs you feel disheartened.  
xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey girls,

I can't catch up anymore   

Let me have a go;

Sausage     

Mir - WTF??   
      
Malini -      I'm an idiot! Pls PM me your bank account details or home address  hon.   

Driver - welcome back sweetie    We've missed you! 

  out of battery! 

Very busy at work    

AF arrived on day 88   

More probs on the immunes front   

My IVF plans during Xmas hols are over    Bring on the skiing holiday   

I feel lost if I don't plan something so what are we doing next girls? A weekend away in Amsterdam?   

Lots of love,

Pix xxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Popsi - said it on other thread and ** but Whoooooooooooooooooo  - you are going to be a Mummy, very, very soon! - as the ohters have said - what a fab way to start 2010. So happy for you! 

RC & RH - yay!!!! Chip is where h/she is supposed to be! Carry on growing big and strong for Mummy and Daddy, little Chip - oh it only seems like such a short time ago V was a little blob on the screen  soo lovely  when is your next scan - 12w?

MrsMe - welcome  and good luck!   

Pix - 

So sorry but I can't write any more my eyes are soooo sore/tired and need bed! lots of  and  to evryone who needs them!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU !!! everyone for all your kind wishes, had a very sleepless night tossing and turning ... happy scared and emotional pretty much sums it up, and    we have not spoken too soon and something will go wrong   xxxx
off to work now.. think its gonna be an emotional day there with lots of leaky eyes lol 

see you later you wonderful ladies and of course RC xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Well said, RH - I, too, am concerned that IVF is often used as the 'best' way of treating couples who don't have the issues it naturally overcomes... It does rather feel like using a jack hammer to crack a hazelnut, sometimes. 

Welcome MrsMe!  I'm glad you found us.  I know what you mean about finding other threads trying. The cycle buddies thread, for instance, are fabulous, but ever-so-slightly hysterical sometimes.... In my last clinic's info there was something about old eggs and hard shells, but that was in relation to assisted hatching, and I have this vague idea that that's going out of vogue because it risks damage to the eggs.

What your clinic seem to be talking about is that your eggs have a thick zona pellucida that restricts penetration by the sperm and so reduces fertilisation. http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/10/5/1189 - very medico-jargon, but supports your clinic's stance. BUT this is a 14 year old article...

Why don't you sit down and write down your questions, then give them a call? 

Popsi, still so excited for you! A little girl! When will you know for sure? Can you go out and buy stuff for her yet?? 

RC, lovely, I can't speak for anyone else, but for me, Chip is a little PR mascot.  With all you've had to deal with, it's so utterly RIGHT that you're pregnant, it reassures and comforts me.

Poor Coco. You don't have to be sociable if you don't want to, love. But if you DO want to, why not ring a friend and meet for coffee? Sometimes we have to start small when we've been knocked back... Thanks for your good wishes. I'm actually feeling better today - no pains so far, and the bleeding's lessening. Is it wrong to be really pleased I've got a large box of co-codamol in the house now Has to be the sign of a hypochondriac to be reassured by the presence of excess medication...   As for saving up in the future.... hmmm. At the moment, it doesn't look like that will be possible for some years. But you never know what life has in store, so we'll see. Having said that, I'm not sure I'd choose to do IVF again. I dunno. Thanks for reminding me that I'm relatively young (that's generous of you!) I remember when I first started IVF I used to get really annoyed by doctor's saying, in a voice of surprise, "but you're so young!" I felt like they were saying, "huh. We can't blame your age for your lack of response. We're out of ideas."

And Coco, you will get back to your pre-tx Coco-ness, only it will be that with extra wisdom and resilience. Sometimes it feels like we'll never be truly joyful again, but it just takes time to heal and let the joy back in to our life. It's out there waiting for us. I promise.   

I don't have any boring stories, LV! 

Was woken at 6am by the most horrendous trapped wind - felt like I was on the set of Alien! On the other hand, I slept through till 6am for the first time in WEEKS!!! 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry.    I was clearly feeling chatty....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

When do you get a scan AofC? Is it today?  

Mrs Me - I'd recommend DHEA for egg quality. The difference in my eggs was enormous. I didn't get any more, just much better ones.  

Coco - sometimes when you feel like that the best cure is just to get out of the door and you feel a bit better. Start by doing something small and work up.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

AOC - 'pre-tx coco-ness'!! I like that!!    Sorry did I miss your Bhcg result? Did it go up then? I assume they will be repeating it tom? 

Morning Mir

Coco - Sometimes you need to stay home, drink hot chocolate and cuddle the cat.  Do what you feel you need to do.  

Pix -   Sorry seems plans have gone a bit wonky.  Christmas off seems a good idea to me though, have a bit of fun and then start 2010 with a new tx.  I know, I had no patience and always wanted to cycle asap. Hang in there, you will get there my love.

Mrsme - Bourne Hall.... they do GOOD cake!  

must go... XX


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning gang,

This'll have to be quick because Charlie the pup has his legs crossed and is glaring at me.  The fact that it is -2.5C out there doesn't seem to concern him  

MrsMe - Welcome.  I wanted to answer because I may be your clinic's case for example.  For my first IVF, I had 3 eggs collected (yes, 5 is brilliant here) and none fertilized with IVF. I then had three collected at another clinic and 1 fertilized with ICSI (incidentally this is the same clinic that Heaps was at and they ICSI 70% of the time so she must have had mighty attractive eggs for them not to have!).  Third go ... all below in my signature.  Now I am off to the States where the dr believes that my eggs aren't rubbish but that the protocol used previously has 'damaged' them. I like this story but am yet to be convinced.  Watch this space.  It seems - as in RH's point - that there are some clinics that believe 'egg quality' is a good story for all negative outcomes (where male factor has been ruled out) but it does stand to reason that lots of women wouldn't respond well to the jack hammer (good words AOC) when there is no reason for them too.  I don't have endo, PCOS, blocked tubes, or any other anatomical difficulty in this respect (lucky me I know) but may have sticky blood (an immune issue) and definitely have a lower ovarian reserve but from frequent AFCs - not very, very low.  Confusing, huh.  Would I have ICSI again....hmmm. Yes, I think so.  That NF phone call is horrible. But on the flipside in order to ICSI an egg you have to take off all the fluffy cells from the exterior, and once you've done that the egg can be ICSI'd but nothing else. Whereas some eggs will continue to develop in a petri dish of their own accord if left alone - eg if an egg is slightly immature.  Dilemma.  I am sure the good folks at Bourne Hall partly did ICSI because they expected a small haul and wanted to give you the best chance possible for embryos.  I am sorry about your BFN  

Pix darling, no need to exchange bank details.  My dh covered the expense gratefully and happily.  Amsterdam would be fun! Although a guided trip to Istanbul might be the most useful    I will answer your PM as soon as this essay is in.  Sorry about plans gone awry.

Thanks for cheering comments LV, Almond (hehe about the smells! and this for the boss  ), Tracey, Coco and everyone else ... sorry my memory seems only able to contain a small number of things at one time.

So fun to kidnap Leola - I'll do it again!

Off into the icy hills ....brrrr.
And of course -
AOC - I hope you have that strong, strong coffee on that you like.  
Nix - Will you be heading over to ol' Blighty at all over/before Chrimbo?  I'd love to see you.

M xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

almond said:


> Jo - would love to hear how you managed to get your PCT to fund a donor cycle and also at a non NHS clinic ... no way I am doing another NHS cycle after my last disaster but could really use the funding for something else ...


Morning all, on this frosty but gorgeous morning.

Just a quickie - just wanted to respond to Almond. I too was gob-smacked when the NHS said they would fund a DE cycle. All I did was get referred by my GP to the local fertility specialist, who agreed with me that another attempt at IVF with my own eggs was pointless, because of my low AMH (0.7). Even though my FSH is ok they said there was no way I would ever get pregnant with my own eggs and my only option was DE. Yes, I know, a load of crap, but it suited me as I had already decided to move to DE anyway.

Soooo, they put me on their NHS clinic's waiting list for DE as I met their eligibility criteria (which is the same as the one for non DE IVF - age under 40, BMI under 30, non-smoker, etc etc.)

However, they did tell me the waiting list there is 1-2 years, but my funding eligibility will expire when I reach 40 - in one year. So they suggested I could see if I could find another clinic elsewhere that had a shorter waiting list. I found CRM. But as they are more expensive than my local NHS clinic they said I may have to make up the difference, although the clinic have advised me I have a case to argue for them to fund the whole lot as I have no choice becasue of time limits etc.

Although CRM are a private clinic, they accept NHS patients too. CRM have quoted me 58% chance of success, compared to about 30% at my local NHS clinic. Now i'm just praying that CRM come up with a match for me before my local clinic. 

Hope that's helpful Almond. Sorry about boring everyone else!

love,
jo x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

AOC -         for your results today - just out of interest, is it worth asking to start taking the cyclogest again? I am still on progesterone and will be til 12 weeks. Glad the bleeding has stopped today.      

LavyV - hope the horlicks did the trick and that you managed to get some sleep.  

Leola   - so glad you had a lovely time with Malini - your ******** name has had loads of people confused  

MrsMe - I would certainly phone Bourne Hall and ask to speak to the embryologist. If they say you definitely need ICSI, the Jinemed in Istanbul where quite a few of us have been, do ICSI as standard and will also go to blasts for no extra.  

Pix   - do you think Amsterdam would be able to cope with us     It would be great to have a weekend away somewhere - especially if we could get a venue all to ourselves. Where are you going skiing?

Steph - thanks my lovely   - next scan is the 17th 

Popsi - I bet you can't stop grinning, can you    

Mir - morning lovely   - anything exciting planned in your neck of the woods today?

Laura   - I'm not surprised Christmas seems a long way away  - you've got a special birthday party before then, haven't you? Have you decided what you're doing with the Chippers for their first birthday?

Malini - you sound much more positive sweetie - well done      . Hope you didn't get too cold on the hills. I am now addicted to that lovely tea you had      

Jo - today is ideal weather for that new hat of yours     

Heaps   - I hope your students don't tell you off     

      to everyone else.

Love and       to the lovely Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Morning all.  

I don't think so, RC - the only people who could really authorise that are the clinic, and they're saying no point.  It gets complicated in NHS land.

Woah, back up people!  You're jumping ahead... ggg  No scan scheduled as yet.  First bHCG was taken yesterday, results expected today.  Second will be taken on Weds am, results Thurs, and THEN I guess we'll know more and maybe have a scan scheduled.  At that point, if something looks like it's happening, I have permission to book a scan at my local hosp EPU and if necessary wave my gynae's name like a talisman....  

So, no real useful news expected till Thursday.

I am still sane.  I count this a major achievement.

No coffee, Malini - I'm still technically pregnant.  Hope Charlie doesn't freeze you!

Bleeding again, but still feeling better than the last few days.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all 

AOC- hoping today birngs nice blood results hun   

Morning **** y & RH   

Mal- You sound a bit brighter my love    

mrs Me- Welcome    

Hi heaps & Jo laura & mira     

gonna have some tea n toast      

Pops-         I had a celebtrtory Bacardi Breezer for you hun xx


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Morning lovelies.  

RC, i love the bunnies!  , I also like these fellows     and especially these.    
Sorry to confuse with my 3D vs FF names. It's a good job we have you keeping track of who's who.  
Would it be poss for you to Msg me the ** list too. I'm still a little confused as to who's who. xxx

AnnaOC, Glad your feeling a bit better today.    

Morning Pops, Miranda, Laurab, Malini, Jo, Heaps and Anne. xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - have some more         my lovely. I just wondered if it was worth asking them? 

Anne - morning my lovely   - hope you enjoyed your BB 

Leola - I always try and say white rabbits on the first of the month - I'm sure it brings me luck     I'll pm you that list now. I love your butterflies


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Mother of God.

Heaven defend me from vague GP receptionists.

I'm calling for my blood test results..... _can you just confirm your name.... hang on a sec..... hello can I help you?.... _ I'm calling for my blood test results.... _can you just confirm your name?... and your address..... there's nothing showing up here..... when was it taken_... yesterday.... _oh, well that's very recent, sometimes it takes longer_.... it's urgent. And they said I would get them today.... _oh.... oh..... well..... sometimes it takes longer.... you could try calling later.... they turn up at different times you see..... maybe call back later this afternoon?.... _ And they'll be available then?.... _well, you could try calling later. Sometimes they take longer_..... right. Thanks.

Sometimes I just need a long, level, blank-eyed stare emoticon.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Duh! AOC.  Of course you are.  Well hope there is something else that makes you feel spoiled.  RC and I have developed an affection for Rooibos vanilla tea  

Back to the books now that I have survived the cold unscathed ... many layers and actually the bright sun over the frosty ground is very beautiful.  I realise as a Cdn I should know this ... but it seems I forget too easily that all seasons have their merits.

Jo - That is brilliant about the funding.  I may have a go at that too ... it is worth a try.

M xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm having a dunce moment - cdn?  But yes, it's beautiful this morning.  Wondering if I have enough layers to put out some of the Christmas lights... the ones that don't require climbing ladders!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

bullocks....I forgot to say "white rabbits x 3" this morning  

I'm saying it NOW
"White rabbits white rabbits white rabbits"

Right, now bring us all some luck you little buggars      

Hi leola  

AOC- Silly beatch


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sausage that's when you need a long hard paddington stare! in fact I'm doing one now and sending it to the gatekeepers of God(or Dr's receptionists as they are sometimes called).    cdn = canadian x

Leola I had to giggle at you having difficulty with FF anf ** names as Anne and I spent all day trying to figure out who S was on ******** and it was you!!!! 

Pix hun, like others have said I think Amsterdam would be terrified if it found out we were coming! So sh1t when there is no plan, but it will happen hunny bunny! enjoy xmas and 2010 is definately going to be a good year!

Morning all my lovely PR ladies and RH of course.

Love and light to you all


Sx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning lovelies  

Just a quickie as I'm in a rush but just wanted to say hooray Popsi, massive congratulations! I'm so excited for you!    

AnnaSausage, hope you get some answers today, I had to ring 5 times for my HCG results   Hope it's good news  

Malini, big hugs  

RC, great news from Chip  

Jo  

Hello Anne and purps lovelies  

Pixie, a new year party maybe?  

Love to everyone  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Purps & LW   

having a bit of a stress free day so far today


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

CDN = Canadian ....  I was born in Calgary and my folks and brother still live out there....brought up in North Africa, boarding school in Ottawa with a few stints living stateside and most summers with Grandad in Essex.  

Yes to layers! No to ladders!  Enjoy your lights.  

Here, here Anne.  White rabbits for all of us.  Maybe they took the stress away?

Oh Purple, you beat me to it.  I like the Paddington stare reference  
M xx

PS I keep hitting post and then there's another one of you in there ... quick aren't you!! Hiya LW.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

oooh Anne touch wood quickly!!! hope it stays that way for you chickie x

Morning Mal hunny give charlie a big cuddle from me! xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

D'oh!  *slaps forehead*  I knew that meant Canadian.   

I wouldn't mind, but this particular surgery appears to have hundreds of Gatekeepers of God, and they ALL perfect the same, bored, vague tones usually not heard outside of Essex.  And they never know anything useful.  And I can say that because I grew up there...         

No, that's not fair.  I did get one, once, who after one call had my favourite doctor on my doorstep within twenty minutes, with a syringe full of mophine.  God BLESS her.   

So, what shall I do now to occupy myself until about 2pm, when I'll try again?  I think I will light a fire, and maybe sort Christmas lights.  Or wrap presents.  Or make more sausage rolls.

Tata for now.   

(Apologies for self-absorption.  Defence of the currently mildly insane)


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Malini said:


> ...brought up in North Africa


Anna arrives at Malini's side as if by magic, a look of envious, admiring, complete attention on her face.

NEVER been there. DESPERATELY want to. Brought up to Dad's stories of Tamarasset and the Tuareg (he spent some time smuggling bibles to those who wanted them in the Sahara) and the L'Arbre de Tenere, the Ahaggar and the Sudel, the Great Erg Occidental and the Great Erg Oriental...

Excuse errors/spelling mistakes - all from childhood memory!


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Will do Purple!  He takes all he can get 

And mildly insane .... hmmm, morphine at the door, pain meds in the cupboard ... am beginning to wonder about you AOC   Oh and I forgot, how many are coming for hols again?  Or do your cats eat sausage rolls too?

M xxx

PS Your dad's adventures sound much more exotic than mine.  Mostly lived in Tripoli, Libya dodging Western bombs and swimming in the Med with a summer in Tunisia and holidays in Egypt.  My dad's work took him further ... Yemen, Saudi, most of the Stans, Russia and so forth so I know what you mean about vicarious travel.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

*beats head on desk with envy*  gggggg  So, that would be either military or seismographics, then?    My second book's set mostly in Morocco and Algeria, and the suspense element hinges on the discovery made by a lost seismographic team under Western Sahara.  Dad worked most of his life for a seismographic firm, mostly just admin, but he did have one stint in Libya, twenty years after he'd been in that region the first time.  

You're only just BEGINNING to wonder about me  

There are ten people coming for Christmas.  We have four beds.  And six dining chairs.  And six chair spaces in the living room.       You would not BELIEVE the depth of logistical planning I've already gone through... ggg

We do, however, have two toilets.  And I've ordered two turkeys.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh all this travel talk makes me want to go exploring. 

AOC et all - I have this theory that Dr's Receptionists are chosen from Traffic Wardens who are too miserable - although I have to say there are always one or two that are lovely - I am with my current fantastic GP thanks to one of our receptionists so they're not all bad. Would your gynae be able to help at all Anna?
I am so impressed with your Christmas planning.     

I have perfected the Paddington stare for my students - its great - I can shut them up/stop them doing naughty things from 50 paces        

LW - can't believe you'll be 12 weeks on Friday


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Heaps - you most definitely have a plan my lovely, and a really good one at that.   If Romina is there, please send her my love - she is a fan of FF and reads the Jinny thread avidly. Is it worth starting a list of who might be up for a meet in the new year some time?

Interested in Next PR Meet Up
Heaps
**** sy
Is RH allowed?
Pix
LW


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey LW wow almost 12 weeks how exciting scan soon?

as for meet sounds good!

I do think we should try and plan a summer picnic ( I know you ladies want a meet prior to that) with PR ladies and babies! obviously some people may find this difficult with the Little ones invited but I for one would love to see the success I'm aiming for and the thought of a big picnic, and spending the whole day together is making me smile x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh yes,what a great idea. I love picnics and picnic food - and PIMMs - perfect - and lots of room for the big ones to play and the little ones to watch on in bemusement


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh, we have postponed out DE cycle at Reprofit in  March as it's too soon for us. Might be a good time to enquire about cancellations if anyone is interested, plus Kate is cycling then so you will be in good company!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Popsi - I am sooooooooooooooo excited for you.        Read your post out to dh whilst he was driving us home last night and he sad 'that's great....a baby...really?' He might be comming around to adoption  

Anna -     They should be turning blood tests round the same day    

Mrsme - welcome   I avoid cycle bud threads now as i find them too depressing! 

Malini - not suprised Charlie doesn't mind the cold, he's built for it  

RC & RH - Congrats on the great scan  

LW - Your 12 week scan must be around the corner! 

Heaps - great news re the appointments 

Hi Purps, Pix, Leola, Heaps, Anne, Almond, Donkey, Kate, Laura, Steph, LJ< Spuds, LadyV and anyone else who is around. 

Saw Mr G yesterday and felt a bit flat afterwards to be honest. He was tricky to understand. He said I would definately need hunira due to my rasied unk's but the blood tests would tell us whether I would need x4 injections or x2. He was concerned about my allergies and said ivig (if need it) could be a problem, so may just have intraplipids. I asked him what my chances where and he was very non commital. Said I could get pregnant naturally, but that my egg quality could be an issue (he considered an amh of 6.1 to be low even though my nhs clinic still thinks its ok) and that along with immune issues could have caused my miscarriages. Test results will be back in 10 days so will call for them then. Good news is that DH seems to be on board. I asked about AF and he said it might be best to do nothing and buy some time to fit in immunes before my nhs cycle. I think I'm on cd 71 today! 
Chez Bruce on Sunday was AMAZING. The food was out of this world (Malini you were right) 
Picked up Benj from kennels earlier and he went nuts. Took him for a very long walk and he me another lab (same age) and they had a good play together. He's now flaked out and sound asleep! 
Re a summer get together I'm fairly central (Ironbridge) and would be happy to host a summer bbq in our garden. There is a YMCA locally so I could check out costs for that.
Off to tackle my washing mountain! 
Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- Sorry the appt with Dr G left you feeling flat   I know nothing about immunes hun but I know we spoke about the humira on the train.
Glad you enjoyed the rest of the weekend.....ps,. sorry if i didn't say a proper goodbye on Friday..i was a little tipsy       

LV- I am  jealous of you going to NY I LOVE it there    
Puss cats are all fine ta hun


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - I was tipsy too! Think we did say goodbye 

Oh Miranda can't belive the trouble you got into! I hear you can get dodgy characters on london busese!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies  

Just had to pop in and say congrats to Popsi - well done guys, that must feel like the best xmas pressy ever


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

hehe, loads of dodgy types on the bus including RC, Anne, Kate and me - we too took the big red taxi home.

ASB - I would love to go to a picnic at your house mostly so I could eat your food.  So pleased the Bruce was nice to you, less so that the Gorgy was confusing.  Do consider a meet with Mr Wing next time you're in London.  He helped me unpuzzle the immunes. You're right about Charlie - he is a winter dog with his fluffy coat.  The best news -- your dh is on board.   

LV - Happy travels.  I loved the story about your kitty.  I think Pix paid for her phone consult but agreed to be part of a trial so didn't have to pay for further chats.  Think that's right.  Ta for lovely Charlie comments.  He does make me think about DE a lot, no disrespect intended, because I get so proud of nice comments about him and he is a dog!  You'd be proud of my thermal wardrobe.  

AOC - He's in oil.  I wish he'd find some in my back garden as keeping the tank full is pricey these days! He got to do all sorts of mysterious jobs in Russia though working for the KGB (not spying obviously!) - great setting for your book.  I'd love to travel those parts, but particularly Syria.

RC - Yesh, I reckon RH has to come along and join in the fun...but no references to lady gardens.  He has to erase all of that from his mind   Bet Chip'll undo that stare in seconds!!

Purple - Good shout on the picnic, but I do struggle with babes so need the mums to 'get that' and let the tears fall.  It is hugely therapeutic to be around them but sometimes the emotions are impossible to check.

Heaps - I think it was Almond that mentioned Jini in LDN, but it doesn't matter.  So pleased you're meeting them and getting to your follow-up at the ARGC.  That will help you with your PLAN. 

Anne - Your day still unstressy?  I hope so. 

Hiya fishy.

Ok that's me for now ... essay almost done.  This posting and read of the site was a reward for being 2/3 through.  

M xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Anna    Sorry G was confusing.  

I don't even know why I'm trying to call for my results.  Why would I even try to find out, its' clearly just a sh!t idea.  Now I "could try calling after 4 c'clock...."

Made more sausage rolls.  Now the kitchen is a mess and I've run out of energy to clear it up.  My phone bill just came and it's huge.  And I've got a speeding ticket, too.



LV, I haven't slept beyond 5am (some mornings 4am) since ET (11/11).  Tx anxiety, then post-transfer pains, then UTI, then spotting and lots of anxiety, now bleeding, pains and lots of anxiety.  I'm not calm at all.  

But I did sleep till 6am this morning.  It's progress.  

Sorry, I'm behaving like a right madam.  Just has an attack of the upsets, you know?


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all

Thanks so much for your kind words   I didn't mean post such a 'me' post - I am a bit self-obsessed at the moment!   Your lovely thoughts have made me feel a bit better tho, will try not to be such a misery!

LauraB, how are you?  You always amaze me how much you get done with those 3 little ones!  Good luck with the new job, I know you will be fab, they are lucky to have you x

AnnaofC - am holding out a little bit of hope for you that one of the embies held on (don't slap me!).  Slap the receptionists instead!  I do think you have to be a certain breed to be a Doctors receptionist - adept at staring down your nose and shouting out embarassing personal details of patients REALLY LOUDLY in reception seem to be two requirements!  Glad you are feeling better anyway hon x

Wing Wing - where are you?  Did she make it to the party anyone?!  Hope you are ok x

RC, hugs to you and RH  xx

Malini, I agree about how lovely it is out there today- and as for being brought up in Calgary, this should be practically summer time for you!  

Katie Cluck (love the name!) - forgot to say great news about the cafe   I hope my egg, chips and beans order isn't forgotten  x

Anna sobroody - I don't know anything about immunes (although I am having clotting blood tests at the mo?) but I hope the visit proves to be useful in the end x

Sorry for rubbish personals too, just sneaking on at work when I should be getting ready to do a presentation..oops..
xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I won't slap you, Coco.    I'll confess to a little (teensy weensy) bit of hope, too.  Which is probably stupid and gullible of me, and probably explains why I'm completely loopy at the moment.

And that was a lovely post, not a rubbish one.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

No, Anna.  I would say that is normal.

Don't clean the kitchen.  Go have a nap.  It will be easier to do once you've had some zzzz.

And Coco, it is NEVER damp in Calgary.  I would say the damp cold here makes -20C there seem like a picnic.  Not to mention we design our cars to be started by someone inside their warm, well insulated house!

You're not rubbish.  No one on the PR thread is rubbish, it is just one of life's little rules.

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Coco- you sound a but happier today        And please don't worry about a me post - that's what this thread is for 

AOC - do you really want to wait til 4? They'll probably have knocked off early - I now admire your patience as well as all your other fabulous qualities - and you're most certainly not acting like a madam      

Malini    - well done on that essay - sounds like its coming on a treat. RH mentioned his gentleman veg plot while we were waiting for the scan yesterday    

Hi Fishy     

Anne - glad you're having a stress free day    

Malini - hear hear   


AnnaSB - lovely to meet you on Friday and I loved your frock (can't remember what type it was - I just remember it had a special name beginning with a T ). I'm sorry that Mr G has left you a bit flat   but great news that DH is on board - the offer or your garden is very generous. There are also 2 YHAs in Ironbridge and a travelodge in Telford.

LV - I hope you have a lovely time in NY - how long are you going for?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You guys are the best.  Thank you.

No, RC, I don't want to wait till four!  Sorry, I was being cryptic and humphy.  I phoned at 1pm, and they said try again after 4pm.      

I cleaned the kitchen.    But now I'm fixing a cheese roll, grabbing a freshly made sausage roll, quartering an apple, and will sit by the fire and read.  Until 4pm.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AOC  

Hi Coco   

Still stress free   

ps..Marcus said feel free to add him on ** if anyone wants to...  I think he's advertising his services!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - OMG - they don't make it easy do they          Still, I bet your suasage roll tastes lovely and your fire is keeping you lovely and warm.

Anne - I'm not sure I dare add Marcus - RH might get jealous - mind you, it was interesting finding Claudia Winkleman on there as one of his friends - I wonder if she's used his services


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Heaps said:


> Bit husy... back later.


So you're a friend of Marcus' now are you


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I've never actually seen a male stripper   
have any of you girls?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Only in my sweatier dreams...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Malini said:


> No, Anna. I would say that is normal.
> 
> Don't clean the kitchen. Go have a nap. It will be easier to do once you've had some zzzz.


Yeah, what she said! Gawd I hope they hurry up with those flipping results! You're good, I'd be on the phone ever 15mins, "are they there yet, are they there yet...?" yes I was extremely annoying as a small child (and obviously haven't changed much ) Sending you     and       for the response... at 4 - FFS!  Oh it's taken me so long to type this I see that you've cleaned the kitchen anyway!

Malini - gorgeous girl! Am coming over for a flying visit this w/e actually  I'm sposed to be meeting up with some of the ARGC Oct/Nov cycle buddies for a late lunch, around 3pm.. why don't you join us, at leat there'll be one person I properly "know" there then  Let me know if you're interested and I'll bung you the deets...



MrsMe said:


> Almond - Did your clinic ever say to you that your eggs may not have fertilised because of your high FSH making your egg shells to hard? Thats my clinics theory.


Oh puhleeeeeeze!!! I swear to god these people just make this stuff up as they go along! I was given the "your eggs are too tough" speech here in France and so have had assisted hatching on almost every attempt here. However my FSH has never been measured at higher than 10.... More to the point, when I came to London and had tx at the ARGC, they decided AGAINST AH because the thickness of my eggs was just fine.... go figure  they did do ICSI tho...

Coco -     glad you're feeling a bit better hon!

KC - loving the new name chica! But now am getting totally confuuuuuuzed with the ** names  RC you're now KC on ** aren't you 


Coco Ruby said:


> Katie Cluck (love the name!) - forgot to say great news about the cafe  I hope my egg, chips and beans order isn't forgotten  x


 Me too me too!!! But I want sausage, egg, chips and beans  

Anna - take your time hon, I'm sorry the appy with Gorgy didn't go quite as you'd hoped and yes he is very difficult to understand, so softly spoken and with a strong accent I usually have to ask him to repeat himself 3 times before I get what he's saying! Funny actually everyone seems to say the same thing after they've been to see him, the ladies feel a bit "erm..ok, so now what" whereas the blokes seem to find him reassuring... v strange!

Anne - I think my DH would have a fit if I added Marcus to my **, probably cos he did a similar job himself at one point (and stopped not long after we started going out, fortunately for him)   



Rural Chick said:


> Heaps said:
> 
> 
> > Bit husy... back later.
> ...


   

Hey Tracey -  glad your burfday was ok, even if it was down to the hangover!

Yo! to Heaps, Mag, Fishwoman, Mash, Popsi, Mira, Laura, Zuri, Wingers, and apologies to anyone I've missed!

Bummocks, am still braindead, I wanted to do loads more persos but I still feel knackered post BFN. Is that normal? I could barely get out of bed this morning! I have managed to cook a christmas ham today tho (which will prob get scoffed within about 48hrs), and some jam tarts. I was going to make mince pies and a chrissy cake but have decided to put that off til Sarahev comes to visit and we'll get p1ssed and put the crimbo decs up together - it'll be absolute carnage   

By the way, I'm def up for an Amsters meet up, that would be absolutely hilarious! Aside from that any other UK meetups, as long as it's not too far north, I'm there! 

Love to all!

xxx

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- I'm impressed at your  Crimbo cooking, now go have a rest hun, you've been through so much again lately


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Anne, don't be giving me ecuses to laze around, DH has already started to drop not so subtle hints such as "I think you should go back to work so we can save some money for the next IVF attempt"  Yeah right, and if we do the next one in the UK, as we've agreed, how do I get any time off work, genius boy?!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah hun  
How about something temporary maybe? dunno. I do know how bloody hard it is out there of course!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

It's a nightmare chick. Even the temp agencies are useless at the moment and given that I gave up work with the intention of reducing stress so I could produce better quality embies I don't see the logic in going back now. What's the point in working my **** off to raise the funds if it means it's not gonna work anyway?!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Coo that sounded a bit stroppy! Sorry!

Saaausaaaaaaaaaaage where are youuuuuuuu


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

*on the phone*

Is that Anna or Hannah?

It's Anna

_Okay Hannah, hang on I'll just... naw, there's nothin' on yet._

So what do I do now? I was told the results would be available today.
_
I could get one of the doctor's to give you a ring..._

Is [two female docs] available?

_No, it's just Dr [guy who told me to have a baby, have a hysterectomy, or put up with endo]_

Can I call the path lab?

_*doubtful, offended voice* Well, you can...._

Does that work?

_Oh, I don't know. I dunno if they'll talk to you. Would you like the doctor to talk to you?_

That's very kind, but I don't understand how the doctor calling me will make any difference if you don't have the results?

_Oawh... I dunno.... the results aren't here. Can you hold?_

*long hold*


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

AAAAARGGGGHHHHHH!               

Oh pleeeease let me ring them pleeeeeease!!!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

*long hold*

_Anna?_

Yes?

_Hi. I'm afraid your results aren't in yet._

*pause*

Uh, yes. We were just trying to work out what to do about that.

_Well, one of the doctors could call you._

But how will that make a difference if the results aren't in?

_Oh, well we're not clinicians, you see, so we can't give you test results unless told to by the doctor._

But you said the results aren't in.

_No, they're not. Would you like the doctor to call?_

How will that help?

_The doctor can call the hospital and then tell you the results._

He can call the hospital.

_Yes._

But you can't and I can't.

_That's right._

Then, yes, I would like to speak to a doctor.

_Okay.... what name was it again? _

[Full name]

_And your number?_

[number]

_Oh, sorry, just let me get a pen. Your number?_

[number]

_The doctor will call about 5:15, okay?_

But he'll call the hospital first?

_Sorry?_

He'll call the hospital first, right, otherwise the path lab will be closed before he speaks to me.
_
Oh. Yes. He's got plenty of time._

Okay. Thank you for your help.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I swear, I am not making any of this up.

And the best bit is the way their voices start to get all uppity and start to rise as if you're being unreasonable and rude, somehow.

I want to go and live in a stone-built hut on an island where there is no electricity and NO PHONE LINE.

I am sorry I wouldn't be able to join you on teh boards, but I will occasionally send a pigeon with a news update.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

And now I've got to talk to that doctor.      

PLEASE let me not be rude.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not sure I can talk to this guy.  He's the one that misdiagnosed the endo years ago  -the endo which subsequently went untreated and ate my ovaries.  

ohsh!tohsh!tohsh!tohsh!tohsh!tohsh!tohsh!tohsh!tohsh!tohsh!tohsh!tohsh!t....

No.  I can do this.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Soddit, BE rude, they are being absolutely CRAP!!! Chick, call the lab, if they refuse to speak to you, do as Heaps did and INSIST that they send it over immediately. Chances are they already have and that idiot receptionist is sitting on the result. Stupid cow 

      
xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

You can do it, you can you can you can you can you can you can!

You've got the entire PR posse behind you, noone can touch you, they'll have to go through all of us first!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks love.     I'm uncovering all sorts of harboured resentment I didn't know I had!

No, it's okay.  I'm just over reacting because I've had a frustrating day.

I'm so sorry about your BFN/job/choices woes.  Just remember that everything seems black at the moment.  You know in your heart that it's not as simple as working-means-bad-embies nor as simple as working-means-embies-quicker.     Now your DH may not be up for such subtleties!     Men tend to be single-idea'd folk, which is a huge strength of theirs.  And a bit of a grrr sometimes.

Ah.  And I appear to have reached the holding-my-breath-without-noticing-it stage.  Hmmmmmm    I am now going to go and play a mindless computer game again for a short while.

Thanks for the hugs, and thanks everyone for the support.

And I am SO SORRY to be all about me at the moment.     Mrs Melodrama....


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Heaps.    I've got to go in there tomorrow for another blood test anyway, fer gossake.  Why did I even try and find out today


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

AnnaofCumberland said:


> I'm so sorry about your BFN/job/choices woes. Just remember that everything seems black at the moment. You know in your heart that it's not as simple as working-means-bad-embies nor as simple as working-means-embies-quicker.  Now your DH may not be up for such subtleties!  Men tend to be single-idea'd folk, which is a huge strength of theirs. And a bit of a grrr sometimes.
> 
> Ah. And I appear to have reached the holding-my-breath-without-noticing-it stage. Hmmmmmm  I am now going to go and play a mindless computer game again for a short while.
> 
> And I am SO SORRY to be all about me at the moment.  Mrs Melodrama....


Oh shurrup, you great ! If you apologise for a me post one more time I'm going to have to come over there and smack your bum so STOP IT! And circular breathing please missus, you know it makes sense                 

And I don't really have woes, just a bit of an awkward situation which I'm sure will sort itself out without me wasting any time worrying about it! Besides I have more important things to concern me - like what the HELL did we do with the Christmas decs    

xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

He was lovely. Which corroborates the Anna Theory that no one is quintessentially bad or quintessentially good.

HCG is 30. Path lab man says the result is "equivocal" so could mean a pregnancy starting up, could mean a pregnancy failing. Another test tomorrow, and the doc has arranged for the doc on duty that afternoon to chase the path lab the same day and call me after 4.30.

Doc was also full of good wishes, and apologies for the struggle I'd had to get the results. He said he knew how stressful this was, and he was so sorry I'd had a frustrating time. Sniff.

He was also very complimentary.... he was saying, _"now, I asked the guy what that result meant in your circumstances..."_

"It's got to double in 48 hours, but at that level at this stage it's not that likely."

*pause*

_"How did you know that?" sounding impressed._

"I read a LOT."

I dunno. I was hoping for higher, but I was expecting lower. Not sure what to think. It's an awful slow one if it is rising.  Negative HPT weds, VERY faint positive sensitve HPT Fri, stronger positive HPT Mon + 30 bHCG.

I give up. My brain hurts.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AOC-    

Sorry girls, got to go now, got a mate coming over so need to be home for 6

love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - If your spotting just before OTD was implantation bleeding then an HCG of 30  would be about right - and don't forget the second test you did was a stronger line.               

Let's hope you get some answers quicker as promised tomorrow. I still can't believe what you've had to go through today.        

Nix - sounds you need some of these sweetie


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Where's a lady with the hcg link when you need her?! Think LW had it, or maybe LJ... Your OTD date was when Sausage? Yesterday? Holy cow, this is edge of your seat stuff. Have you done a test again today? 

Nix - did you go to LCTA for an open day a while back? If you did we were sat next to each other and looked at each others tongues!! Just been having a look at your FM pics and recognised you, small world if that was you! Ooo it must be you, remember something about a parking fine or wheel clamp or summit in Paris? How bizarre!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Ooo here it is

http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

so you're within the range Sausage!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Me and DH have just fell out big time   I cannot cope with all his crap amymore I just don't know what to do right


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh Purps sweetie, big hugs... He always struggles around tx doens't he? What happened?

xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I wish I knew    

not treatment this time as none planned yet

X


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

I thought you were going in January? Head getting in a muddle again...

So he's getting his knickers in a twist for no reason? (I actually just write "So he's getting his *knockers *in a twist for no reason" What a typo!)

xxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

bless you hun, we will cycle jan/feb well we were meant to not so sure now but usually he kicks of when I'm on meds, today i have no idea, but don't get me wrong I give back and I'm no angel but every row he decides he is leving and I cannot be constantly threatened with that. right now I just wish he'd go


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps hunny big       for you

Aofc      for you too hunny

Sorry ladies crap at perso's head is in the clouds sooooo much to do.  

Have to get a letter to bank for a reference AND AND AND AND AND

IM HANDING IN MY NOTICE TOMORROW

Katie Cluck 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Anna,

So sorry you've had this awful wait - I really know how it feels.  When I got my bfp this time last year it was a faint one too!  

I just wanted to let you know that my hcg was only 23 when it was first tested - then 4 days later is was 370, and 2 days after that it was over 700.  It doesn't matter what it is when it starts, just that it keeps increasing significantly.  Unfortunately I was not lucky in the end but the low hcg had nothing to do with this.

I know you've been bleeding but again this doesn't seem to mean much - in fact everyone who seems to have healthy pregnancies at the moment that I know have had loads of heavy bleeding almost from their bfp right up to 12 weeks onwards!

Keeping all crossed for you


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - What a blinking nightmare   I am still praying your numbers will go up         

Purps - your dh's behaviour (threatening to leave) is out of order   as is kicking off when you are cycling and need his support most. Would he consider counselling?

Kate - wooohoooo!  

Nix - v impressed with your cooking! 

Evening all 

Just been into town, passed a group of young lads and one shouted 'Oh my god she's pregnant'   I was wearing an empire line jumper. Kick a girl whilst she's down why don't you! 

Anna x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

And now is not the time to take notice of bunch of lads in the street - since when has their word been worth a nanosecond's of your brian's attention?         

And Purps, honey, I'm so sorry.            Sounds to me like he's extremely insecure in his place in his/your life, but that's no reason to keep threatening you with that.  Lots of         that you'll both find a way to remember the good stuff you feel about each other, and then that you and he can take steps to improve the situation.  Ugh, you poor love.        

Thanks for the link LV - I actually can't make head nor tail of that table!  Is day after HCG the number of days after your trigger shot?  If so, then I should have a level of minimum 500+.  Trigger shot was 7/11, EC 9/11, ET 11/11, started spotting around 22/11 and OTD was Friday, 27/11.

Thanks so much for the supportive message, latestarter!    All we can do is wait and see.

Kate!  I can't remember if I'm supposed to say, "HOORAY!" or "Oh, love, I'm sorry," about your handing in your notice!!!  I'm going to say.... HOORAY!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Aofc right answer sweetheart      

My friends bless her has just told me how to word it so i dont call him a c.ock in my resignation letter


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Friends are good for stopping you calling people cockerels.... gggggg


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

This one is she has changed jobs so often in the last 3 years i have lost count


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Kate - I hope she has changed it to d1ck instead        Fantastic news -       

Purps - so sorry about your H (note lack of D      ). I hope it is something you can both worh through     

AnnaSB - they must have been talking about someone else, because there is no way you look pregnant

AOC -       for tomorrow's levels   

LS - lovely to see you - hope you're OK     

Heaps and LV   

Can't remember who was asking after WW - was it Coco? She is well although unfortunatley couldn't make the party as her gran died on Monday   and she needed to be with her Mum over the weekend. They are in the process of house buying in Lux at the moment, so it's all very exciting - and she is very busy at work - although we do manage a natter every now and then


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

**** y i know hunny im soooo nervous/excited, and not at all bothered if they tell me to go tomorrow it will give me a week to get house sorted as its ermmmmmm untidy at the mo    

Annasob nasty kids they need a slap, now if me they had seen i could have understood it    Even scottie commented on the size of my belly on one the photos    the b.a.r.s.t.a.r.d.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Kate   give Scotty a slap from me      . If they tell you to go tomorrow, make sure they pay you for the week.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Right - that's K. Cluck's and Purps's hubbies FIRED. Bah - men.  

Purps - it's so wearing when they're so volatile. I don't know what to suggest, but I know agony aunts would tell you he's threatened to go so often you have to call him on it. Pack his bags and leave them at the door for when he gets home, then wave him a cheery bye bye... see how he likes them apples.

But that takes some doing... and you have to mean it. Get some space, then work out what you want without treading on eggshells the whole time.

Cluck - clucking hell! So Scottie's a body double for Thierry Henri, huh?   My H told me how much more uneven my pups were recently... and went three weeks without marital relations as a consequence.  

AofC - I reckon you can afford a little hope now, birdie. I know, I'm OptimismRUs, but it really ain't over yet.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps Or u could play devils advocates and say no sod it im going    Sorry im not being very helpful am i    I have many years of experience being on the receiving end of emotional blackmail and its not nice sweetheart


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

ahh bless you ladies being so sweet with me just moaning! 

Mir I wish I was that brave going to do the opposite for now and go to my mums up north tomorrow for a few days. Leave him to stew!

No ladies I was so fckuing angry before that I kicked the kitchen door and now don't laugh! I think I might have broken my big toe!!    bloody nutter that I am. he's in bed now sulking so am hobbling around thinking what a idiot! shame I didn't kick him!

Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh dear! A broken toe ain't going to help, is it? Ouch.

Good for you, doing something. Silly man. Does h not realise there's a whole posse of really scary women waiting to batter him now?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

just passing through at the moment as head still in cloud nine and up my **** too lol xxx

thank you all for your wonderful wishes .. just a few personals

aofc...    you are going to hell and back sweetie.. hope you have answers soon you poor angel xx

purps.. i am so so sorry for what you are going through at the moment with DH (or H!)... men are made so different to us, they are not so articulate etc, they dont have our communications skills and they are quite simple in that attack is better than anything (hence the he wants to leave xx)... please know i am always here for you darling you have been so much help to me xxx

ps... just read your post about your toe !!! I remember DH doing that when we argued once kicked the step ourtside our house and broke his toe !! he is always so mild mannered i have NEVER let him live it down ! xx 

KC... woo hoo honey you get your cafe... yum yum.. count me in the the  beans and chips with bread and butter, red sauce and a nice cup of tea please ... great you get to resign, and slap scottie for me HARD !!! xxxx

**** y ... sorry i was [email protected] yesterday forgort to say lovely news for you and RH on your scan xx

mir, laura, lv, zuri, pix, anne, sobroody, mags, malini, and all you wonderful women out there huge huge      for you 

right off to supposidly do some research into our family book we have to prepare, we had some news today we will meet the little girls (our daughter   ) foster carer before christmas !!!1 omg !!! ... but when researching i am finding myself on babies r us.. argos and ebay


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

ooh pops hunny exciting times, enjoy every moment hunny!  

Mir with you at my back we could take on the world!  

Kate hunny good luck with the resignation, hope you get gardening leave  

RC  

Sausage hunny stay strong and know we're thinking of you x

Love to all xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sausage.  I am sorry you are having to deal with this bloody awful rollercoaster.  It is awful when the only thing you can do is wait.

Purple.  Your H needs a bloody good kick up the a*s.  I don't know what to suggest, it seems he natural reaction to things is to threaten to leave.  I don't know what you can do.  

Katie Cluck.  I hope you enjoy handing in your resignation tomorrow.  I am sure your cafe will be a roaring success.  Can I have egg and chips please.

Popsi.  Every time I think of you it makes me smile at the moment.  I would be exactly the same, looking at shopping sites and thinking about what you will buy for your baby girl.

Oh, dinner ready, better go.

xxxxxx


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

purple72 said:


> he's in bed now sulking


Purps

What time is it? Is he 7 or 37?  Actually, it all appears entirely sensible behaviour from a male point of view - if you don't get your own way hide.  And if DW has a good reason to be upset (broken toe, IF, etc?) then you are never going to win so why take part?  

Good luck in sorting it out - I'm sure he'll come round to the right thing eventually. 

Kate - take the money, it is bound to come in useful (how many bottles of JD?    ) and will numb the pain of attending (not so much working) c.ock's.  Don't forget my cafe order either. 

Mir - only three weeks?  I'd be lucky to have anything left in the veg patch ......  Whoops, there I go again. 

Anna Sobroody - the lads in the street forgot the comment milliseconds after making it and were only saying anything to wind a person up. Why not take the male attitude?  If you had a male attitude you would be taking that as a compliment about your pups or similar.  We men can always rationalise something to our benefit.    

AoC - still          Appalled by the service that you are receiving, but just  that you get the answer that you want.       

Nix and Malini - good to see you both back on form again.   

RH


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

AOC - God what a nightmare.... will be keepingeverything crossed.

Purps - MEN!   I had a big row with Tim last night too.   I wish I was a lesbian sometimes.   

Hello everyone else...


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Laura

Being a bloke I am duty bound to reply ......

If I lend you  y can I watch?     

RH    (Getting ready to run .....)


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

RH and he doesn't even know about the toe!!! thanks for the male perspective but I'm with Laura at the mo   

Laura you made me laugh through the tears with that last comment! me too sometimes but then I think maybe not, as if men are difficult to deal with us women must be nightmares ! hope you managed to sort it with Tim. Big week this week for you hunny, you'll be fine hunny the new staff will love you and Tim will be exhausted with the chippers but he'll manage! and on Friday morning when you see the bubs (hopefully not too early) you'll get big smiles and hugs cos they will be happy to see you xxxxx

Love to all x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

AOC - Now I am holding my breath.  I am putting one of these here   because that is how I am feeling right now.

Nix - Am about on Friday, but not Saturday - suppose that's no good?

Purps - Grrr. Nothing more to contribute I am afraid...oh except hope the toe is just bruised.

Kate - WOOHOO!!!! I am so excited that you are out of that misery and on to an adventure that will be charmed by your presence.  Scottie doesn't know how blessed he is to have you.

Do any of our men?  Well except maybe you RH.  Nope just seen that to Laura.  You're back in the proverbial dog house.

Sorry WW.  I know it must be hard to not be closer to your mum (geographically!) at times like these.

Back to the books....

Malini xx

PS Hehe Laura, I hear you!


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

purple72 said:


> thanks for the male perspective but I'm with Laura at the mo


So can I watch you two then?     

RH  (rapidly gathering speed in his exit ......)

PS Malini - so which one are you with? I'm getting confused as to where to look!    

(getting close to the speeds in the LHC)


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura hmmm sometimes i wish i was too but being barren of eggs as i am is enough dont think i could cope without no sperm as well     Hey hun u will be fine hunny at work, how could they not love sweetheart, just tell them if they cause u any hassle they will have at least 20 odd women comin down to kick their heads in  

RH u bad lad u


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Rural Hick said:


> Is he 7 or 37?





katie cluck said:


> RH u bad lad u


Exactly        

Ladies - I can only apologise for H      and can assure you that he will be dealt with most severely - he's being cheeky because the madwife said it was Ok to have  again - he will be waiting much longer than he thought      He may not be posting for a while either


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Purps - I think a few days away sound a great plan - it'll give H time to think about what he's said. Will you be able to get your toe looked at before you go - are you driving up?    

Laura - I expect Tim is panicing about you going back to work     

Malini - have you much more to do on your essay? I am addicted to rooibos tea now   

Katie - I bet you can't wait to slap your letter on his desk tomorrow   

Mir - your pups didn't look wonky to me - as a scientist I was amazed they didn't escape - they looked lovely IFKWIM - OMG RH really would have a field day at that comment if he hadn't been banished.   

Popsi - I haven't done Argos yet - great idea   

Tracey - hope you have a lovely dinner


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Actually I think living with a woman would be a bloody nightmare!  We are quite complicated at times!! 

RH - Tut tut!

Yes we sorted it, we are both just tired at the moment and the jobs list just seem to get higher and higher, I'm never on top of things!
Was meant to be out for dinner tongiht with mate ut cancelled as too tired.  What a boring fart I am.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ahhh laura hunny u need a ickle break sweetie


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I’ve just read 17 pages and my eyes are wonky


Laura I hope work went well, I totally agree with purps, I feel nervous after the school holidays

Malini

Jo I’m with a K and an a after the H.  Thank you for your flattering comments, I just wish I was in my 20s!!

RC so glad the scan went well, how exciting.  It must be difficult writing the letter to your mum

Popsi that’s so exciting, of course we forgive you for keeping quiet.  I’d be secretly shopping too

Kate fantastic news you can hand in your notice

Nix welcome back, it’s me on ********, will get on ** soon when my eyes have recovered

Purps sorry you are having such a tough time, I agree with whoever it was said to call his bluff.  Had to laugh at your toe though.

AOC - what heapey said - I ohoned the path lab when the receptionist was being difficult and then phoned the gP again and said the path lab had told me they had sent the results so they needed to find them.  They did, in minutes

Parents evening tomorrow so I won't get on
Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Heaps i am trying to find some xmas spirit too, dont think i'll find it in the jd bottle tho  

Donks does that mean we can start calling u wonky donkey


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I bought H not DH but H 2 bottles of JD 75Cl today for 25 quid if he leaves kate you can come and have a BIG party  

My toe is throbbing  

night for now ladies will be on tomorrow before I go to mums but no internet at mums so will be quiet for few days after tomorrow x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Heaps - it's brilliant that elf site - I did it a couple of years ago with mine and other colleagues faces and used it in one of my assemblies - my students loved it. 

Donkey - hope parents' evening goes well tomorrow - Mum's letter is now in the post so I just hope she's OK when I phone her on Thursday - she's under strict instructions not to open it before then.

RH is worried that he's upset everyone (good, he can worry     ) Seriously though, I hope he hasn't.     

Kate - wonky donkey      

Thought the latest BTT on IACGMOOH was hilarious "Opera House"


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

ladies I am way too tired after yoga! a different teacher tonight who made us WORK.

Annofc: what a day. You poor thing. They really dont get it do they. XXX I hope tomorrows result is less painless. My epu had me call back 3 times once with the interminable repetition, name, etc. It is cruelty itself  

Sobroody: had exactly the same feeling when I left Dr G's. and Nix I couldnt have put it better, all the ladies are like ermh, what was that about and all the guys are goin yup he is the man! It gets easier to  understand him x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

**** y tell RH not to worry! we ALL KNOW what he's like! 

After all he is a boy  

X


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

**** y rrrrrrr poor dh, tell him we are only teasing, he really oughta be used to us by now tho     

Purps ur on hun, i'll bring ya some peach schnapps and vokkie down    

Mag yoga   well impressed sweetie, the only position im familiar with is lifting a glass with my right arm to my lips


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Kate - I'm sure I saw you use your left arm as well last Friday         

Mag - I'm starting yoga again in the new year - at least I'll be off the fart making progesterone by then     

Purps


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

wonky donkey              
xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Just coming on to have a nag at AOC about progesterone.  I know it has been said before but ... if there is a maybe your poor body won't know what to produce and when to produce it as it was overtaken by all the meds.  Please consider my plea.  I'll shut up now ...

Oh RH, I am furious    Now grovel....

Hiya Donkey.  I have to say your online name did NOT prepare me for the stunning woman you are!

M xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

OMG, I only went out for dinner and you filled up 4 pages! B'Jesus! I need to give up work to keep up.

Purps - enjoy your mum's

Kate - whoop whoop! Enjoy telling the c0ck where to stick it (or summut more polite)

AoC - I have high hopes m'lady, feeling    

I'd better go as house is a tip and about to get crazy again, not sure if I will get on again before my travels start so if I don't then toodle pip, big love to all!

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

LV tbh hun im hoping he tells me to bugger off straight away    Like you my house is a tip at the mo   

Malini have to agree hun, donks is far too glamorous and pretty to be called donkey think im gonna rename myself umpa lumpa     U feeling better today sweetheart?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

KC... you talking rubbish !!! you are no umpa lumpa !!! ...    

love you all xx.. sorry complete head fcuk at moment i will get back soon i am sure lol


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh gosh how can I miss Popsi's news?!!!   So sorry hon   CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm over the moon for you.     

AofC - What a rollercoster!! Hope when you have the good news, you'll leave all this behind.  

LW: How are things with you babes? You are keeping it all quiet (or I miss your posts?  )   

Purps: Your naughty DH! Hope your toe is OK honey.  

LV: Haha! I have lots of Amsterdam stories from my youth days too! I was so rebelious in early days, I'd just jump on a plane (from Istanbul) and go to Amsterdam in the morning and return with the last flight in the evening - all on my own!!   Re CHR yes you pay for the phone consultation as well  

Kate/Anne: Who is Marcus Brett girls? He asked to be my friend on ** and it seems like you are friends with this guy. Are you two sharing a toyboy?   

RC: DH and I usually go to a skiing resort near Istanbul called Uludag. We love it there so I can't wait! Hope you are OK sweetie. RH, are you looking after our friend?    

Malini: I would love to take you all to Istanbul, what a great idea! Who is up for it then?

Work is getting interesting! You know I'd mentioned about this other lady, whom I was introduced as being the MD of the agency before I started and then my boss back tracked after I confronted her, is getting her knickers in twist these days cos my boss keeps telling her that she should do things the way I do it from now on   It's  very flattering but I also feel very awkward. Hope she won't end up hating me!  

Off to bed now, feel knackered!

Big kiss

Pix xxxxxx


----------



## veda (Apr 14, 2009)

Good morning anyone who is awake! Im back and have rubbish jet lag which means im awake at 3am!
Good god u lot can blether! Iv had a quick skim read but so many pages! 
A of c what a rollercoaster few weeks. Im finger crossing u get a good result from hcg. U had 2 back so maybe 1 took and the other didnt so could be cause of bleeding?? My friend did the same she bled so much but scans were fine and shes 36wks now. We were all convinced it originally was twins. Hang in there. Your posts always make me laugh as u r funny. 

Rc and rh such lovely news. We are all enjoying your pregnancy with u!

Holiday was lovely and we took the cbfm with us. It was a bit of an operation to work out pee stick times as time zone changed so had to ensure pee was timed resulting in drinking copious amounts of h20 and then mad dash to loo b4 lunch! Managed to schedule some bms between lounging on sun lounger! Last try b4 ivf cycle starts. It is the season 4 miracles after all. 

Its sooo cold outside who turned the thermostat done when i was away??

My question. Has anyone had any positive storys with acupuncture as a friend whois having ivf at the same time has booked a course of 6. Its expensive at 180 quid and am not sure to join her or not. Money is tight as its crimbo and im not sure if its worth it. What does it do? Anyone with any info would be appreciated.

Got a scary message when was on laptop to say i was banned from posting !! Is this a glitch as im posting now but using iphone! Will try laptop again. 

Morning to anyone whos up.

V

ps u sound like ur party was fab. Have another so we can join u!!


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Morning Veda

Welcome to the early shift!  Glad that you had a good holiday and hoping that the relaxing holiday did it's trick   .

Malini - I'd grovel to you any time!     Only that is probably not good enough, so I'll go back to the kennel.  

Purple - us men like to be able to provide for our DW and get frustrated when we can't.  Sometimes, when you really want something and we can't make it happen that frustration boils over and we take it out on the one we love - kind of counter-productive but then we are (nearly) human after all.  Hope that the time with your mum allows you and H to get things back into perspective.  

Pix - it must be hard for other people to keep up with you at times, so don't forget to check that they are still with you at work.  On the playing side, **** y will be up for either Amsterdam or Istanbul!  Enjoy your skiing.

RH


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies   

I don't remember allowing RH out to play      

AOC         for todays bloods my lovely - have you had any snow where you are?      

Veda - so glad you had a lovely holiday - and     that the BMS in the sun worked. Spuds also had that message about posting about a week ago - it was a mistake and she's still posting from her lappy. If the acu is £180 for the 6 sessions, that's cheap. My lining thickness improved as a result of acu but it didn't help my follies as I had it during my cancelled Lister cycle. I didn't have acu for my Chip tx so I don't know if that helps - sorry.  

Pix - it sounds like the twisted knicker lady has been doing things wrong judging from what you've said about how they work, so she does need to do things like you do. The fact that you're aware of how she could be feeling means that you'll be able to win her round if needs be - and you will.   As RH said, I would definitely be up for Amsterdam or Istanbul   

Popsi my lovely - you don't need to apologise - you've just had the most exciting news and yet you still keep popping in to say hello - I'm not surprised your head is all over the place at the moment.  

Kate my lovely - you are not an Umpa Lumpa    Good luck with c.ock features today.   

Malini - that grovel is about as good as it gets      - you should feel honoured  

Purps - hope your toe is OK and that you have a safe journey to your Mum's     

LV - Have a great time in NY  

Hope everyone has a good day.  Love and       to Team PR


----------



## veda (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning rurals. U guys are always up early! Thanks 4 ur info on acu. Got hospital on fri to pick up drugs so will ask if they think its a good idea. This is our last nhs go and if doesnt work then im having a year off as getting married in australia in feb 2011. My lovely sis has offered her eggs ( shes 10yrs younger) so would prob go donor egg ivf route. Anyone any idea of costs of this as not a clue.?

Im munching breskfast now. 2 crumpets and kit kat followed by 2 packs crisps!! Blaming jet lag again! Better not tell other half after he saw me in a bikini and asked when i was joining gym!! 

V


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies  

OMG todays the day     Hope he says go now cos i can be home and decorating the lounge by half past 9    

Veda only had acu a few times hunny, really relaxed me at the time but when i got home from it i was either in a bad mood or knackered     Didnt help a jot with the if tho as didnt even get to ec that time. Sorry i couldnt have a more positive story for you sweetheart    

Morning **** y i'll be glad when i've handed it in, no doubt there will be 300 questions  

RH hope ur on ur best behaviour today    

Right better go get ready i suppose  

Catch u wall later


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

MORNING LADIES

oops sorry for shouting, .... just a quickie

**** y .. you need to keep a close eye on RH he is beating you to this thread everyday     LOL .. hope you both have a good day you early birds xx

veda.. hope your hol was good xx

KC... OMG !!!! todays the day.. no more c.ocks ever again (if you see what i mean     ) .. good luck honey ... ooohh cant wait for my beans and chips xx

pix.. dont worry honey you have a lot on your mind xxxx luv ya

hope eveyone has a good day... right best go i am catching the bus this week so dont want to be late !! xxx 

see you later my lovelies


----------



## veda (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks katie cluck (great name) im a bit dubious handing over 180quid so ur feedback is great. I can buy a new dress from french connection for that and still have the feelgood factor! Any more stories would be great tho.

Popsi wonderful news about ur girl. U can add all the pink touches in the nursery now! Lovely lovely news. Shes so lucky to be coming home to you.

In bed catching up on americas nxt top model from last few wks! Dont want to get out of bed its soooo cold and my tan is fading . Boyfriend looking at honeymoon now as nxt hol. More sun helps me feel better!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You guys make me laugh! RH! Don't worry, you silly man. I haven't laughed so much in ages, and that's a gift not an offence! LOL! And anyway, as soon as Laura said it, I was WAITING for you to post... gggggg

FWIW, I think you're right, Laura and Purps - women would be a nightmare to live with all the time... 

Purps, I hope you have a good, relaxing, recharging time at your Mum's.   

Mal, sweetie, I hear you. But what am I supposed to do about it? I don't have any power in this situation! I've asked three times if I should be taking progesterone, if it would make any difference, and the answer is always no. If the levels are rising, I'll have another go. I suppose I could ask the nurse to take bloods for progesterone today, too? Then they could see if I'm producing enough? Does it work like that?

I'll tell you, if the levels are rising enough to suggest I'm still in the game, I'm going to turn into a lioness...

I have to know! From th party pics, who is the absolutely stunning blonde with the long curly hair I mean, model gorgeous...? I'm just too curious.

Umpa lumpa - you mean hard working, talented song-maker? LOL! Actually, hon, stop letting yourself build a complex. I worked out who you were on ******** (or you told me, I forget) and what I saw in your pictures was a woman radiating beauty, intelligence and the fierce determination to have and spread fun and joy. So there. good luck today!

(I'm trying to type this on my netbook, in bed, but Pippi keeps treading very softly, very slowly, but very insistently up my tummy, up my chest, until she can put her paws on my collabone and purr cross-eyed into my face....)

Marcus Brett. The _who _ isn't as important as the _what_....

She may in the short term, Pix - but you'll win through! Can you establish some sort of common ground, so it feels like it's you two against the world.... not that I'm devious and manipulative in the work place, at all... 

Thank you Veda.  I love having a laugh on here... ggg

I found acupuncture very useful, and I'm fairly sure it helped my response and also my anxiety. I paid £30 a session for a Zita West trained/affiliated practitioner.

You are a wise and lovely man, RH. 

Snow? You know what, I don't know!!! I haven't been outside in daylight enough! I'll look see today, though. I love the first snow on the tops - such a magical seasonal moment. We've had some hard frosts, though. Morning RC lovely. 

Tell him you're joining the gym about the same time he's attending charm school, Veda... And... wtf? Expensive dress versus potential to improve your chances at treatment

Hey Popsi!  When you have a sec, can you tell me what a family book is?

I have hope now. Today's result has the potential to hurt like.... like a very painful thing. But whatever the future is, I keep telling myself that right now I'm pregnant. I'm quite enjoying that.

I'm going to spend a happy half hour now writing shopping lists for Christmas food.  Start with menus, then write a master list, then split into fresh (buy 23/24th Dec) and store cupboard (buy whenever I like)

Then I've got to go and get my blood test and hand in my urine sample, thenI'm going to do a little me-and-DH Christmas shopping, in flood-hit Cockermouth. A local auction mart (farmers auction) has offered its offices as alternative premises for the main street shops that were flooded out, and I'm going to see what's what and where I can do some shopping in support.

I woke up with a headache, but I didn't wake up till 7am.  AND my digestion is working again. Now, this may seem like TMI and pointless info to you, but when you've got allergies and IBS, baby, this is a cause for celebration.... ggg


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - you are the most inspirational lady - I am so in awe of you. To post such lovely words and thoughts when you are in the place you are must take real courage, serenity and love - I'm just sorry I'm not as nearly as good in the words department as you, but I hope you know what I mean.         I've tagged my photos on ** if you want to have a look - my bet would be Pix or Wonky 

Veda - the cost of the DE bit for my tx was £3000 with the Jinny/Dogus - I believe Reprofit is 3900 euros. What a lovely offer from your sister - that is such a generous gesture.

Kate - All the very best my lovely - don't forget the decaff coffee for the cafe as well


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, RC, now you've made me  .


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry, but it's true            
I want a hanky smilie


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all!

XX


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning Laura - how are you  

AOC - it could be Mir as well


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Morning all

Anna hon, I really hope those numbers are going in the right direction, as has already been said, it doesn't matter where they start it's the doubling that counts! So      for the next test and well done on facing up to the doc! Even tho he was fine in the end, it took a lot of courage so  to you my lovely!     

KC - I can't believe it's come around so quickly! Good luck handing in your notice, try not to look too happy or to say as you hand it over "I wouldn't be so pleased to be leaving if you weren't such a c.ock "     Oh and stop with the oompa loompa comments you are beeeyoootiful and funny and lovely!    

RH - please try to behave yourself today, so much smut and innuendo yesterday, I was shocked  As you know this is a very refined board, we never swear or talk about ladygardens or farting or indeed poo so I'll thank you not to lower the tone... actually on second thoughts that's total b0ll0x, carry on with the smut, made oi larf   

RC - watch out there's a hubby about!    It must be a larf a minute in your house  How's yer bump missus? ps - mornin' Chip 

Hi Veda - have a look here hon: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=388.0 
also I remember reading elsewhere on the boards that many clinics are now subscribers to the belief that acu really helps with tx (sorry can't remember where I read that now) But the ARGC for example, works closely with the London Acupuncture Clinic just around the corner and Zita West does (very expensive) acupuncture at her place too. And I bet if you put acu and IVF in google it'll bring up loads of info... TBH I think it's more about helping with implantation than with growing follies but that's just my opinion based on the LAC's insistence on a session just before and just after ET... However it's also good for general relaxation which is a huge help during the stressfest that is stims! I didn't have any acu this time round, I wonder if it might have made a difference  BTW that price for 6 sessions is quite good actually. Although I would ask whether they have any experience dealing with infertility in particular

Speaking of which - LV.... bloody hell  Yes, that WAS me on the LCTA open day thingie! How hilarious, I was looking at the photos from the Crimbo meal and I _thought _you looked familiar, you should have stuck your tongue out then I'd have known who you were    Heee! But why didn't you say summink?! I'm sure I mentioned FF when they did that really embarrassing thing of going round the group and asking why we were there...? Or maybe I didn't, my memory is banjaxed     So did you decide to go on the course in the end? I was really impressed with it but I just can't afford it  Hope you enjoy NY lovey! If you shoud happen to get lost and end up in the Bronx, could you pop in and see my auntie and tell her to answer my ** messages    

Princess Pixie - don't worry my lovely I'm sure you'll be able to sort things out with Ms Twisty Knickers! Maybe you could ask your boss to be a bit less, "you should do things like Pixie does them" and be a bit more subtle about it in order to avoid any hard feelings  And once my girl gets to know you properly she's bound to love you! And if she doesn't then she's just a silly cow and not worth bothering about anyway so    Here have some      

Hellooooo Mags! Cheers for the add on **! It's going to be a larf a minute trying to remember who's who! You're not so bad but I'm totally lost with all the Kates and Katherines!

You too Donkey although like the others am still confused as to why such a glam person would have such an unflattering FF moniker!



laurab said:


> What a boring fart I am.


 Er... I don't FINK so!!! Not if those pix from Friday night a re anything to go by! Sorry you and Tim had a row but I hope it's all sorted now! 

Purps -      so sorry DH is playing silly buggers again  How were things this morning? I hope he pulls himself together! FYI, my DH (before we got married) used to do this all the time as well, every row we had, he'd threaten to walk out. In the end I kicked him out for 6 months and told him only to come back if he was serious about being with me and if he'd stop with the threats of moving out... It was a huge gamble cos I really didn't know what he wanted and I knew there was a chance he wouldn't come back but I just couldn't carry on like that. And if he really didn't want to be with me, well I thought it would be easier for him to figure it out if we weren't actually living together. As you can see, obviously he decided that he did really want to be with me and I'm glad to say he stopped beating me over the head with the "I'm leaving" stick every time we had an argument. (That's not to say that he won't resort to other forms of emotional blackmail when under stress but I can cope with that!) Obviously it's a bit different when you're actually married and I wouldn't suggest going down this road unless you're sure that you could take it if he really decided he wanted to leave but quite honestly, he's got to stop threatening you like this, it's really not fair  Has he ever been able to tell you WHY he always says that when things get too much for him? Does he mean it? If he doesn't mean it then why does he keep saying it? Why is he trying to hurt you like that? Does he really think it's ok to say things like that to you? And if he doesn't then why does he continue to do it? If he won't go for counselling then unfortunately it falls to you to ask these questions (at a time when the tension has passed).. If he gets in a strop about it, walk away and say words to the effect of "please come and talk to me about it when you're feeling calmer but I need an answer please" Make him THINK and then express himself properly! Basically he's behaving like a child that doesn't know how to express his feelings in words and so throws a tantrum instead. Well he's a grown man, he needs to start working out where this sh1t is coming from and TALK about it to you rather than basically lashing out and hurting you. You are not psychic, it's not for you to try and work out why he's behaving in this way, it's up to him to work through it - maybe you can help him but it's got to start with him at least making an attempt at figuring out the cause. There is absolutely no excuse for that type of behaviour... don't get me wrong, there's clearly a REASON for it, which he needs to take the time to figure out and then work out a better way of coping with it, but, to my mind, there is no excuse for it....

Sorry that turned into a bit of a rant and I'm TOTALLY projecting my own feelings on the subject onto you but maybe it'll help? If not, feel free to ignore me! Whatever happens I hope you guys can get it sorted out          

Bloody hell, 8 replies while I've ranted am going to shurrup now! Anyhoo, Sarahev's coming round to play today so we're going to get drunk, listen to cheesy Christmas records, get drunk, burn some mince pies, get drunk and put the decs up! And get drunk. Er... Did I already say that    

xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Woah.  Mir.  Kudos, lady... ggg  

Morning Laura!  I'm sorry I didn't say before, but I meant to agree with the others that your work colleagues will be so in awe of you as chipper-mum, you won't have a thing to worry about!    

Thanks, Nix.  It DID take courage, I'll accept that!  And it did me a lot of good to find him human, and kind, and supportive.  They're not gods, and they can't be right all the time, especially when 'right' is something that changes with each new piece of research and new guidelines.  

And Nix, you are Da GODDESS.  Loving your relationship advice - I have the utmost respect for people who know how to WORK at relationships.  It's hard, but it's so worth it in the long run.

Shower, marmite on GF toast, and sweet chai yogi tea.   Take THAT, headache!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Ladies!

What can I say but thank you for all the support you ladies and RH have given me!! Nix wise words I may try them if I get the chance! RH thank you for giving me a man's persepective! 

You ladies are truelly inspirational, Sorry heads too cloudy for personals but I'm reading and thinking of you all and sending lots of these    to all the PR's today!

toe's still sore but don't think it's broken, may have to drive in slippers though   and H is still in bed.

Anyway need to polish and hoover before I go so catch you laters

Love to all xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Rural Chick said:


> Morning Laura - how are you
> 
> AOC - it could be Mir as well


Right - I've looked through the posts twice and can't see what you're talking about!

What could be me?

AoC - hope things start to look up today and that you'll have glimmers of hope.

Purps - don't forget to tweak that man's pubes before you depart for your mum's, will ya?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We've all been wondering what that funny smell is Mir!   Sorry can't help either! It all sounds a bit celebrity get me out of here... "Miranda.... it COULD be you"!  

Ed not well, didn't wake this morning, so I woke him, he ate tiny amount of brekkie and then fell asleep in my arms which he never does.  Put him back into bed and he still soundo. No temp, no crying, no runny nose, no rash....    I don't like it when he's quiet.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Laura hunny, no temp no runny nose and no rash are REALLY good signs, maybe he's just starting with something! All virus' can be helped by lots of fluids as the fluid helps the body flush the virus out quicker and if his appetities not great try Jelly (full of water and taste's great plus goes down easy) and lolly ices (bit harder in this weather) 
Also this is probably teaching my grandma to suck eggs but watch our for him touching his ears, usually one of the more common problems in babies and children.

I'd give him some calpol when he wakes and see if that perks him up a bit. 

Hope he is back to his own happy self soon, Big hugs x

Mir...................... It MIGHT be you!!!!!! (I'm clueless as well, when I seen it I though what could be Mir?)

X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all  

Purps- Sorry abaout your row again hun, how are things now?  and your poor toe?  

kate - good luck for today love    

laura- Ahhh poor ikkle Ed  

WW- I am so sorry about your gran hun, here if you need us    

Pix- Marcus is my stripper friend (not that I've seen him in action!) and he's obviously touting for business hun    

AOC- You ok love?  

Hi Nix & **** y & Mira Heaps   

I ate half a vienetta last night girls..............that's just dangerous !!   


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello all!!

Sorry I haven't posted for a couple of days - been busy sorting things out and am starting to prepare work for going away for a while!  Plus our little boy kitty Tiddles has been poorly.  He hurt his eye and his paw (he may have been fighting) so we have had to look after him a bit!  He is very precious to us so please send healing thoughts to our boy! 

I think everyone's said it but the party was fab.  I am sorry I was such a party pooper and left so early but I was just very tired that week; oddly this one is better.  It was really really good to meet everyone though and thank you so much for welcoming me.  I did feel a bit guilty sporting my natural, all-too-easily obtained bump.  I DO know how unfair it is and how lucky I am but I know that can't be much consolation to many of you.  

AofC - the model stunning blonde is Pix and guess who had to sit next to her?  I hope you are doing ok - you are very calm for someone on such a rollercoaster!

Popsi - such good news for you.  How wonderful!

SobroodyAnna - sorry you felt a bit flat after your consultation; it does get confusing when you are told different things (e.g. about your AMH).  I have to say that I don't think AMH (or indeed any other test) can test egg quality so I don't think your AMH has resulted in your miscarriages so I would be inclined to concentrate on the immunes.

Purple - hope you are ok

much love to everyone else.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

LB - Robert goes tired all day sometimes. It's him catching up after being such a rascal at nights I think. As long as he's still drinking enjoy the peace! And stop trying to get out of working tomorrow!  

Hi LJ! Sorry to have missed you on Friday - we'll get our act together quicker next time.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jenny- Hi hun, I am sending lots of love and healing thoughts to Tiddles , bless him - Holly, Oscar & Charlie send their  love too      
Was lovely to meet you too lovely


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ big hugs from Candy to Tiddles too!!!!

And hey it was LOVELY to meet you and your bump, no matter how easy it was for you you are so supportive and encouraging to all of us and you are NEVER insensitive, if fact I think you worry too much about it with us lot! we love ya no matter how fertile you are   

Mir and Laura, I didn't know you missed LJ, bless you guys, she looked gorgeous and her bump is just perfect! x

Love to all done kitchen now need to polish and then can annoy lazy H with the hoover  

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the good wishes to little Tiddly.  He is getting better and even had some cat milk this morning!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - So sorry we missed you too.  BUT I believe I may have ate your pudding, so there was a silver lining!    You may be a 'normal' LJ, but you are not a normal normal! You are kind, sensitive, full of knowledge and your very loved on this thread.  Get well soon tiddles. XX

XXX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

yes Laura, I believe I saw you with additional choc cake with extra cream that me and Kate got   
How's Eddington?
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He's asleep.  He is very white bless him.  He has slept pretty much solidly since 6.30 last night.  Had a look on net and says it can be a growth spurt. But before he has eaten tons on a grownth spurt so I'm not convinced.  If he same tom think I will take him to dr's.  He is drinking and has had some rice pudding at lunch, wouldn't touch his mac cheese though.  

Yes I think I ate a few puddings at the meal! But I did miss my starter!!


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi everyone

It was so lovely meeting some of you at the Digress do in London on Friday.  You were all so lovely and really made me feel that I can get through this.  Thank you so much for that. I have to admit I cant remember all your FF names so please please accept my apologies for not responding to all your posts - I am still getting used to it!  -  I do however send lots of   and   to you all and am truly hoping 2010 is the year for us all. 

LittleJenny - I am so glad your cat is improving. Bless his heart. 


I am a little bemused today as I have just been diagnosed with an underactive thyroid and have been put on 25m thyroxine! This is to bring down my TSH levels!  I am so hoping that this will help me lose some of this weight as I have tried everything!   

I have read that an underactive thyroid can prevent you from conceiving. I am now feeling really confused and a little fed up - I didn't realise an underactive thyroid was so bad for your fertility  - does anyone have any experience of this or heard of any positive stories!   Sorry to be a party pooper. 

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sneaky sneaky sneaking in, im sooooo bored and wanna go home   

Handed notice in no trouble   just wish they would nhave said right u may as well go, but nooooo still here with c. ock features.

Laura hey how come i never noticed there was a pudding going spare


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

KC - wooooowhooo     

Rupee     soz, know nowt about thyroids hun, nice to see you


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Katie Cluck.........Am sorry if its me you are referring to for sneaking in!  Congrats re handing in your notice too - bet that was a nice feeling!    

Thanks Anne.........It seems I have had it for a while but it took changing doctors to get something done about it!   

Those little cup cakes were scrummy...............Am so pleased Tracey had a birthday celebration too


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Rupee - Lovely meeting you too. I don't know much about thyroid, but I know when I went to the Jinny they wanted to test mine so I guess it effects thigns somehow.  BUT the good thing is that now you know you can do something about it!

KC - naughty naughty!!   And that pudding wasn't going spare for long!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Rupes- Katie's referring to her as sneaking in hun....she's a naughty girl and has to sneak on at work


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rupee never hunny u are more than welcome      Annes right its me who sneaky sneaking in at work while i should be ermmmm typing, filing my nails, answering the phone, making the tea, muttering under my breath "such a c. ock"


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

mmmmm cake.  Wonder whats in the cupboard...

KC -


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I can't get MASSIVE letters anymore or colour change font


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Anne and  Katie Cluck................am so glad you sneaked in Katie Cluck.   So I am intrigued so who is the c.ock?   Sounds like you will be having a party on your last day! 

Thanks so much laurab..........you get such conflicting stories on the internet but I think you are right it does have an impact. Well if I lose weight and stablise the hormone you never know.  I wish I had had two desserts now!


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Heaps.......thank you so much. I have taken my first tablet today and am really looking forward to having more energy. Now I know why I am so tired all of the time! 

I will ask my doc re TSH level too.....as they didnt give me the level itself.  So thank you for that and the thread.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Purps, dearest, and you are hoovering and polishing before leaving for why?? Unless it's to disturb Sleeping Ugly?

Oooh look, Anna has lost her even-handed reasonableness.... gggg

Thanks for those who sent messages. Watch this space.

Mir, I think it was about identifying someone (*cough*gorgeousgoddess*cough*) in the party pics.  But it looks like you've been gazumped by Pix. I'm sorry, Pix, I'm not sure you're allowed to be that stunning! 

Pffft, you're up north, Heaps? Pshaw, buncha southern softies down there....

Don't load your lovely, loved, pregnancy with guilt, LJ. We're happy for you. Nuff said.  Sending healing vibes for Tiddles. Cats are horribly susceptible to infections after fights, but I've always found they do brilliantly with some anti-bs if they're available. Don't laugh, but bathing with a warm yarrow tisane also works wonders. *Anna hides pointy black hat and brookstick before team PR suspect)

Had a slightly difficult convo with Mum who had to have it explained to her why it wasn't a good idea for her to start making baby clothes. I NEARLY freaked out at her, but we had a good chat instead. I sometimes don't make allowances for the fact that not everyone is a fact-whore control-freak.

ROFL at eating LJ's pudding - a truly acceptable silver lining!

Rupee, it's great to see you!  I had an overactive thyroid (which gave me all the symptoms of underactive, just to be awkward) and it was treated really well. Yes, it can affect fertility, because it governs all the hormones (I think!) and it can also affect your sex life, sadly!! BUT getting the right level of thyroxin can make a huge difference to your life and really make you feel loads better. Get some gentle exercise, drink plenty of water, and try and manage stress well - that will also help. And never skimp on the blood tests and check ups - they need to keep a close eye to check they're getting the right level. The BEST thing about thyroid trouble is when it's diagnosed, and they start to treat it.  It can take a while to balance levels, but from here on in, you're on the winning side.

Things thyroid affected for me - pain during sex (don't ask. Really. Don't); weight gain; memory (shudder); concentration; fatigue; fitness; anxiety.

_Anna SitRep_
Nervous Insanity 80%
Thread Grip (hanging by) 2%
Minutes to predicted doc call with results 29
Hysterical Laugher quotient - 3 bouts per 15 minutes
Calmness 20% and falling
"Fcuk It I'm Dropping Out and Going to Study Yetis In Tibet" level - 15%
Overwhelmed by Team PR kindness - 3000% and rising.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- Pix is defo a stunner hun  
Hang in there chick, I can't wish/ /hope hard enough for you


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had a sharp niggly pain, high up on left side of lower tummy.  If you see what I mean.  In the spot I call "Twit's spot" because I had two very definite niggly sites when things felt like they were happening down there.  [email protected]'s spot is lower down, right hand side.

I really hope, if one has/will stick, that it's Twit and not [email protected]  If only so I can mention their name in public.....      

WHY is it whenever you're waiting for an important call, you REALLY need the loo?  Do I risk it?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna - go wet your lettuce


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Pixie did look gorgeous.......and what a fab party organiser too  

Thanks so much for your welcome Anna of Cumberland!     and OMG how I relate to soooooooo many symptoms that you have mentioned.l Especially the sex life which isnt what you want to happen when you are TTC.

Not sure about the southern softies though  .  I may be one of them! 

I have everything crossed for you Ann of C       

Well yet again you girls have helped me so much.... I am so so grateful.     


P.s whats the bubble thing about


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Go WET your LETTUCE        

I have no idea, rupee!  I've never figured out bubbles....

So, what's the betting that yesterday when the doc SAID tomorrow, he MEANT Thursday?  

*drumming fingers*


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Anna - Hope you have "wet your lettuce"  , we don't want any puddles up there.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AOC..Just a very crude expression that means go have a pee    
I am so foul mouthed I know


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yo AM


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Yo Anne  

 for AOC, we are all hanging in there with you


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Right ladies I am going to shoot off home now - YAY!  I hope you all have a great evening and thank y ou again for all your support.  


AOC....hang in there    

Love to you all.  xxxxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I loved it, Anne.    And yes, I did indeed go and irrigate my salad vegetable.

Phone rang.  For a horrid moment I thought, quite calmly, "I don't want to know."

Picked it up and it was the IT guy Husband wanted to get in touch with.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

BTW, I also mulched my potatoes.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

AnnaofCumberland said:


> BTW, I also mulched my potatoes.


ewwwwww

But while we are on the subject, I am normally a very regular person but have not "mulched my potatoes" since Saturday in Mauritius WTF is that all about, I should be about to explode shouldn't I  

I just had a very bizarre phone cal from my hospital to tell me that all my initial immune test results had come back as normal, need to request a copy of my file to find out which ones they actually did as have no idea , but will take it as good news for now.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, that's cool, Driver!  The results, not the lack of potato mulching.  As for the lack of potato mulching.... ouch.  My sympathies.    My patented recipe is LOTS of water, brisk walking, bio yoghurt, psyllium husk, lentils, apricots and if all else fails, dulcolax.

Not that I spend a lot of time thinking about my digestion at all....  

Waiting till 5pm, then will call surgery.  Hold my hand...


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

AOC - you are being very patient, I am holding off leaving work waiting for your results so I am here for you when you get them (hopefully to celebrate  )


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Aofc holding ur hand all the way hunny    

Woohoo time to go home, only another 41/2 days left....not that im countin or anyfink


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm here AnnaSausage, I'm on the edge of my seat


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh please darlings, don't get your hopes up.    And anyway, the doc is running late (according to call I just made) as he was called out on an emergency.  Which is fine, so I'll wait.

Driver, go home!


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

AOC - oh bummocks ok I'm off home, but I wanted to be here for you either way, right it takes me 30 minutes to drive home and will log back on when I get there, or the lovely LW can text me your news if she is sticking around (pretty please?), I will keep everything crossed for your call all the way home.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Poor you Anna, can't they just give you the result? The doctor doesn't need to explain it to you.           

Well done KatieCluck, you've been so professional and dignified with your idiot boss. So when does the cafe open for bacon sarnies?  

Driver, I can text you the result?! Ooh, you beat me to it! Yes, go on!!!

xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna -            On the edge of my seat here! Well done at not flipping out at your Mum btw ..I would have! 

RC thanks for your comment re my dress but I don't like it very much now! Think it needs to be worn with a tan. Need to dig through my wardrobe and find something flattering to wear for next weeks Xmas party. 

Kate - well done on handing in your notice! Sorry you still have to put up with the c.o.c.k!  

LJ - I second what Laura said! If only all normals could be like you! Bless your puddy tat! 

Laura - maybe he's comming down with something? Hope he's back to his usual self soon   I still can't get over how someone as tiny as you had chiplets! 

Ruppee - nice to 'see' you!

Anne, Purps, Heaps, LW, Driver et all  

Had a bad start to my day. Was filling up the car and the pump did not click off, so diesel went all over my trousers. Had to turn back and get changed. Petrol station did not offer any compensation just took payment for my fuel! Will be complaining and asking them to refund the cost of a new pair of tousers!  

Anna x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Doc rang - he can't get through to the path lab.  They haven't sent the results through yet, and it sounds like everyone's gone home.

What did I DO to deserve this SH!T?!

He's going to try again, and call back even if he doesn't get through.

Eh, it doesn't really matter.  The result won't change overnight, and I'll still sleep - I have a REALLY good lavendar and chamomile roll on thingy.

But I do want to scream.  A bit.


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello team PR, from a PRer who lurks and still loves this places

Blimey, I'm going to have to come out of lurking, the suspense is unbearable...

Kisses to all 

Heather


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Crikey, why is the NHS so hopeless. Deep breaths AnnaSausage, I'll do the screaming for you.      You get your feet up and rest if you can lovely.    

AnnaSB, that's awful and very very dangerous from the petrol station. I would approach HSE if you don't get anywhere with the station.

LW xxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna -oh noooooooooooooo!   Lots of deep breaths...think that applies to all of us too!  

LW - who are HSE?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

*distant sound of Anna screaming*

Hi Heather.    Sorry about the suspense.  Cole is gorgeous!

I dont' know why I'm getting worked out.  HCG of 30 3 weeks after EC is just wrong.

I'm sorry, I should stop posting until I've got news.  Thanks for holding my hand loves.     

(Health and Safey Executive - although diesel is much less flammable than petrol, it is toxic and nasty - wont' have done you any harm in that quantity, but they SHOULD have assisted, and should certainly pay to clean or replace)


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Gosh Anna, poor you. It's torture to read let alone to be the one who's in the midst of it! Do these people have no consideration!?     and strength for you. xxx

   everyone else.  

Off to make supper now. Creamy Celariac soup and freshly baked bread on the menu tonight. 

xxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

AnnaSB Health and safety executives, government jargon but when your health and safety is at risk like that I wouldn't let it rest, they should have taken immediate action for your own safety and the safety of others.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks - she did offer to give me a jump suit to change into and said she would put sand down. But said oh so casually 'that happens when it gets cold' HELLO it was + 5 degrees! They should have put the pump out of order.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

AAAARGH!!!!! Sausage hon   Whywhywhywhywhywhywhy do they [email protected] it up everytime?!  It only takes 3 hrs to turnaround an HCG test, why is this path lab so CRAP!!!  Seriously I am about to get on the Eurostar and THUMP somebody!!!

Dinna - sorry about your trews hon, I hope they do sort you out with some form of compensation and I think LW is right, I'd def get on to the Health and Safety bods, cos that can't be right, the pump not automatically stopping when the tank was full... 

Oooh Leola get you wiv your posh soup, I might have to start calling you Dinna instead! 

Wotcha Droogie  your l'il munchkin looks so cute in your pic  

Who said summink about my avoidance of a northern meet-up? just to clarify, it's not cos I think it's grim, it's just cos it's faaaaaar man! I can get to London easy peasy but much further north than that and it's gonna be a total mission and probably v expensive 

Yo KC well done on handing in your notice, all you have to do now is avoid actually calling you know who a c.ock to his face for the next few days and then you're FREEEEEE!!!!!!      

Hi to everyone else   Sarah came round to play and the decs are up now and I'm a bit drunk but not as much as I'd like    Also feel a bit down in the dumps now...   Maybe I should go back on the anti-deeps.  I stopped them for the tx cos I was so stupidly certain that it would work and I wouldn't need them anymore and now I feel all miserable   Quick! Someone tell me a joke!

xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Nix I phoned the NHS Helpline to ask for information about swine flu,but all i got was crackling!!!

Groan!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sausage this is just rubbish.  You are so much more ptient than me.... I'd have been blubbing now I'm sure!

can't stop just popping in for news..


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

That's a shame Anna, I got through to the swine flu helpline and they asked me if I had the trotters.

Bigger groan!

Nix, can we go back to our day jobs?


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AnnaSB and LW -      

Nix  - how about a few Tiger jokes

Tiger crashed into a fire hydrant and a tree because he couldn't decide between an iron and a wood!!

or

What were Tiger and his wife doing out at 2.30 in the morning?

They were clubbing 

or

What do baby seals and Tiger Woods have in common?

They are both clubbed by Norwegians


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

those jokes are so bad they're good! Cheers girls!

xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Idiots...        

Doc just confirmed that path lab staff he needs to speak to have all gone home.  Yesterday's doc will call me back in the morning.

*pause to see if I want to have a screaming hissy fit*

Nope.  Can't be bothered.

I'm going to re-heat yesterday's chilli and chill out with Husband.

Thanks for the hand holding, eveyrone, and I'm so sorry for all the suspense with nothing to show for it!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

DOUBLE BUMMOCKS! Please can I come over and slap somebody?! Pretty please Props to you for your incredible zen-like attitude!   

xxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

AnnaSausage, what a nightmare for you, I'm so sorry they're so rubbish. Just get your feet up after your chilli and try to distract yourself this evening, we'll be there for you all evening and in the morning to hold your hand. Hang on in there, all of you.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - I am so sorry for what they are putting you through - I hope they will be getting onto them first thing tomorrow because this is ridiculous. I hope that you enjoy your chilli with DH        


Heaps said:


> I'm hussy at work again!!!! Just for you RC


Heaps - you'll do anything to make rocks interesting, won't you    

Kate - 4 days left now     - I hope c.ock features will take you out for a drink on Friday.  

Driver - please will you be my friend on **?   It sounds good news about your immunes     

Mir - I was suggesting that you could be the glam blonde with curly hair who could be a model  

Laura        for tomorrow - you'll be fab   Hope Ed is feeling a bit better.  

Purple - hope you had a safe journey and that you have a great time with your Mum. Also hope that your toe is OK.   

Anne  - half a viennetta - beginner    

LJ - please will you be my friend on ** as well?       for Tiddles. 

Rupee - sorry I missed you - I like to think of bubbles like kisses - I always blow them when I want to try to make people feel better  

Hi Droogie - lovely to see you  

Leola - your supper sounds yummy - and very healthy    

Nix - I would be inclined to go back on them if you think you need to - I know that my mood has gone flatter since I've come off them, despite the obvious reason to be really happy  

LW         

I am nervous because RH is posting next to me as I type - I try to keep having a sneaky look, but it's not easy - shall I just say sorry now     

Waterloo Road and Spooks tonight


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

AoC - so sorry that you are being messed around by the Lab. You are amazing staying so positive given all of the sh1t you are being put through. Still thinking of you and sending   .



LittleJenny said:


> Plus our little boy kitty Tiddles has been poorly. He is very precious to us so please send healing thoughts to our boy!


Hmmmmm,     . It is very difficult not to make any other comments, but as I'm still stuck outside in the unheated kennel by myself ......  



sobroody1 said:


> Nix I phoned the NHS Helpline to ask for information about swine flu,but all i got was crackling!!!


Mmmmmm. Crackling!    Back to the kennel.

RH 



Nixf01 said:


> DOUBLE BUMMOCKS! Please can I come over and slap somebody?!


PS Blimey, Nix is onto me before I posted!

PPS Too right **** y.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Omg! Sausage that's unreal! Just caught up on today's trillion pages and feel cheated (not your fault of course, blinking nhs!) enjoy your chillie

Nix - how funny! It was a brill day wasn't it?! After much fuffing about I'm now starting there for their March intake, can't wait but sh1tting it that my brain is mush and I will be a rubbish student and won't remember anything. Have you just been feeling flat since you had a drinkie? Sometimes booze isn't your friend. Did you get the decs up?

Kate -4 more sleeps was that? Whoop whoop!

Hello to y'all,sorry for no more persos but on the train. Need to pack for Edinburgh tomorrow and also NY. So excited! Definitely need a break from stinky work 

Lossa love

ladyv xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Rural Chick said:


> Driver - please will you be my friend on **?   It sounds good news about your immunes


done it now, sorry it's not cos i don't love it's cos i don't get on home Pc very often 

AOC - hope you have a nice snuggly eveining with DH, I am in meetings most of tomorrow but will try to pop on for hand holding when needed


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Driver lovely - I just want to see your photos - I love seeing everyone's as I'm so nosey.
I'll try to remember not to do too many smilies now as well


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have just cleaned our bathroom it was minging     Why are men such dirty gits    

Aofc ooooo much suspense i dont know if i can take it they need a good slappin me an nix will pop up an sort em out for ya    

Phew im pooped, back in a bit ladies


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Af arrived early (day 24) so had to cancel trip to London, for uNK test and hydrosalino thingymebob...dissapoointed but a bit relieved as was dreading it. AF just arrived, no spotting.(but I have been a murderous grumpy cow for a week)

Veda: My acupuncturist says that no evidence that Acu can improve egg quality but it can imrove other things like fsh, lining, hormone balance (also good after ET). In my exp, it does work for these things. Also Just started herbs to help with dragging syptoms for AF (also an indeicator for miscarriage) and hey ho 2 AF later no dragging.

Laura: good luck with going back to work. I can imagine what a big deal it is

Purps: I really hope it all gets sorted soon. Nix has put it so well. Its seems very defensive of him. 

Nix: here, here! Way to go girl!

Welcome to the thread Rupee

Kate: hurray! so glad you are getting outa there


Annofc: what you have been through in the last while, and today! They dont get it do they, what it's like, the waiting, the anxiety, hope, worry........ooooooh I feel like going up there and storming in an giving them a good shake and a poke in the eye....lots of hugs and kisses to you and you have been very very very brave


ladies & RH my blood sugar is low low low so need to eat!
I will love u and leave you


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just popping in to check on Sausagio.....this is not funny hun BUT, as you say, the results won't change with worry and plus you've got chili..my ultimate fave       
Lots of love hun    

Nix- You got the decos up then love.     Happy Crimbo    

Anna- WTF - a petrol spill...that's a disgrace        

Kate- P!ssing myself at you adding Marcus on                 

Evenign **** y     & Mags   

got to go and mingle with Jas


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

......and Heather...lovely to see you and Cole is soooo munchy


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne  - hunny me too but he requested me and who am i to refuse    cor he's alright tho aint he


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

I feel sick after reading that.  Is there no heart in that machine.  Oh AOC, I   for good treatment for you tomorrow.

RH - Come back in to the warmth.  You grovel well  

Off again, hungry ...
Malini xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Sausage - you couldn't script it, I do hope I manage to logon tomorrow at some point, baited breath here. So hoping this will be worth all the angst

Kate - congrats! You are now what is know as a business woman I do believe! How does it feel to have your own business? He he

Nix - how bizarre, can't believe we've already exchanged tongues... well you knowhatimean! I'm starting the course in March, can't blooming wait. Hope you're feeling brighter, did ya get the sexy decs up? 

I can't think of anything else, it's all fallen out of my head.

I have just made my appointment with CHR, going there on Tuesday, figured might as well go in person if it's the same price as a phone consult anyway! I'm going to be on my tod during the week whilst DP is working and sure I'm going to need a break from the shops. Oh I soooo can't wait! New York, New York.. so good they named it twice isn't it?

Right better get packing

Love to all!

ladyv xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Give my love to NYC, LV.  Especially the breakfasts.... mmmmmmm

I love chilli, too, Anne.  I make my own, with extra black eyed beans and home roasted spices and chocolate.  

You're right, LV, you couldn't script it.    I'm living in a bad farce...  

I'm okay.  Nice dinner, second half of Rocky II (I never saw them first time round, and I'm surprisingly impressed) now I'm going to putter about on the computer and then go to bed.  Bleeding has slowed to spotting, no cramps or low down pains, just this stitch-like intermittent thing that makes me wince occasionally.

I've put all the HPTs out of reach, because there's no point wondering and guessing over a line when I should be getting a bHCG in the am.  Big questions is WHEN in the am....  

When I stop and think about it, I can't begin to comprehend why I'm holding out any hope, but I appear to have gone back there again.    Kind of wish I hadn't, because it's... well, you know.  I don't have any other signs at all - my poor belleaguered boobs are like two empty wallets!      

Right.  Enough rambling.  I'll give RH nightmares.  

Night night all.  Can't tell you how much I value you.

(PS - Mum called back to say how much she appreciated my explaining things to her in more detail and how sorry she is for what we're going through.  )


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Aofc we hold out for hope hun cos sometimes its all we have to hold onto     so dont beat urself up about it sweetheart cos we are all hoping for you too       Wishing and hoping tomorrow brings you the news that you, and we are all hoping for     

Btw my af's finally turned up day 54 or somat, little bleeder 

LV it feels great sweetie, no better than great wonderful exciting scary nervous all those things and more    

Malini i have got the munchies too am on my 2nd walnut whip   I'll never be a size 8 (well 1 leg might be)


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

AofC - oh, for fcuk's sake! Jesus, how much torment? Bloody idiots.  

RC you sweet lady!   I did have flowing blonde locks once. Now it's trying to recover, still, from tx and to grow back, while all the time getting greyer. Boo.

Clucksie - I do love the fact I can now 'hear' you as well as read you!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oooo ladies, just a  note about ** privacy and sharing photos - I think they have just made some changes on how privacy settings work and I've now managed to block anyone I've labelled as "work" from being able to see tagged photos of me (so they an't see the Digress ones now for example)

You can create groups within your friends by adding friends to a "list" (so I have a work list) then within your privacy settings you can customise who sees what by putting a block on a list (or particular people if you like). You can also type in the name of a friend to see how they can view you profile to double check the settings are correct.

I hope that makes sense and is helpful for anyone wanting to restrict who views what somewhat

Right on to that packing!

LadyV xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Girlies n RH )

Quickie post from me to say thinking of you - work is pants so not been able to keep up but will have a read hopefully tonight tomorrow !!!!

Sending loads of   

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

AOC

You are a hero(ine).    Congratulations on staying sane and without resorting to the alcohol cosh.  If your Dr cannot get through to the Lab tomorrow morning it will be because of the queue of PRs there telling them want we think!   

Out of interest - how do you get chocolate into chilli - it sound great and combines two of my favourite things.  

As Malini has let me back in (Thank You ) I'll skip any rude comments even when provoked.



ladyverte said:


> Nix - how bizarre, can't believe we've already exchanged tongues...


     

RH  

RH


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

RH ooooo i had a chocolate and chilli muffin the other day     it was soooooo luverly

Mir must admit hun you were nothing like i expected you would be     You are such a fab lady, full of fun, with a great sense of humour and totally nutty just like me     (not that i expected you to be boring and miserable with no sense of humour u understand ) hope what i've said has come out ok    im crap with words sometimes


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - I am in awe! Good luck for the am. Have meetings all am but will log on as soon as I can 
x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Spuds hey thats not on hun work being pants   soon be weekend hunny     

Annsob im gonna log on whenever i get a spare second now sod em   

LV soon be in NYC hunny      lucky thing


----------



## Zaffa (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Ive just finished reading all those pages and my wee eyes are now too tired to stay up anymore! You are all very prolific posters!

I just wanted to say to Veda that other IVFers I know swear by the "Paulus study". I dont know what Ive done with my copy of it but its all pretty much here if you are interested (even where they need to put the needles if they are not familiar with the study already): 
http://www.acupuncturetoday.com/archives2002/jul/07ivf.html
Im going to be giving it a go next cycle and see what happens.

AOC - I hope you get some sence out of someone tomorrow! It is bad enough reading whats happening let alone being there! Good luck

MrsMe x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gah - was going to reply but [email protected] Zzzzz. Can you hear me now, Clucker? Cluck's sake.   It's hard to be yourself in type, I find. And harder when you're not so engaged - I used to be really up together with my posts, but now I faaaaiiiil.

Hum, LV - thanks for the ** privacy info! I keep thinking I ought to be more discreet, but I never bother to do anything about it.

Right, off to bed.

God my dogs are smelly.

And no, that's not a euphemism, RH.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks KC xx- cant wait till Friday !!!! Cant believe its almost a week since we were all together - flippin ec ey !!

Spudulika
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mir       what ya like, get to bed hun an get some shut eye     

Spuds i know hun hope we dont have to wait another 12 months for the next **** up ermmm i meet meet up oh no sod it i mean **** up


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Miranda7 said:


> And no, that's not a euphemism, RH.


     

Goodnight Mir! 

RH


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Kate On that note....

Pix - Im up for a mission to Amsterdam !!! My step daughter lives in the Hague and me n DH always stay a night in Amsterdam on route - oo er Mrs - though not for the 'sauce' - more for the city and culture and of course the beer !!! - can recomend where we stay if thats any good ? xxxxxx

Trying to catch up - need to defo do one of these for our lovely Popsi - Im so excited for you sweetheart - that really is the best news - over the mooooooon !!!!!!!!! xxxxxxx

                     

Nix - xxx gotcha on ** hooray - wot gorgeous pics Mrs ! - know how you feel about 'next steps' - I think your 'gut' is always the best one to follow love xxxxxxx

Spudulicious
xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

AOC - Hope all goes ok tom.

Right I'm off to bed, just got to write a 'how to look after chippers for the day' for tim as he said he didn't need me to and then said.... so they have milk at 11am... er no 9am.  And there nap is at 11am? er no 9.30am. And playgroup is at 3pm... er no 1pm!  Best write it all down!

now should I get there clothes out?? Last time he dressed them Cerys was wearing Eds father xmas outfit!  

I get to sleep on the sofa bed tonight as I amd the 'worker' so am entitled to a full nights kip!!! Woo hoo.

So tired. Must sleep. Night all


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura   hope work goes ok hun....where has time gone? x


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Laura.  and good luck for Tim with the Chippers. xxx

I just spent 3 hours doing the bl**dy accounts! The joy of having a job that lives with you.  

Goodnight everyone. xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura good luck hun, my neice went to nursery the other day with her jamas underneath her clothes


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck Laura honey xxx you really are a supermum xxx

luv ya all xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Princess popsi all in pink      wonder if she knows how many aunties she is going to have.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

night night girls 1 day closer to leaving colditz


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

So sorry - first chance today to get on here and I have only just managed to read the thread - it has taken me so long I need to get to bed! 

Anna - so, so sorry that you are being forced to go through such torture    - am  that you will get news tomorrow   

Rupes - nice photo  and good to see you on here  - will PM you/phone you tomorrow, but just wanted to say sorry about your thyroid diagnosis - *but* as others have said, it can only be good news to know about it, and you will definitely feel better once your meds kick in and you get your level right  (which will also help with the infertility, as others said, it affects all your hormones) my Mum has swung between under-active and slightly over-active for many years... you should find the weight will drop off steadily once you are back on an even keel, so long as you carry on eating healthily and keeping fit as well ... yay! 

Heapy - do I have you on **?  think I am on most other PR's friends list so I should be easy to find! 

Laura - good luck tomorrow!    and good luck Tim! 

Lots of love to everyone else!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Good luck Laura! They will be in awe of you I'm sure. Enjoy your break and try not to worry about the chippers too much, they will be just fine with daddy (albeit in dodgy outfits)

Everything crossed for you today Sausage 

LW - do you have a scan today or am I making that up?

Hello everyone else

Just a quickie from me as it's skipping up to Edinburgh today, back tomorrow. 

Wonder how many pages we'll be on by then?!

LadyV xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

morning ladies hope we are all ok xx

just wondered if someone could put my bubbles back ending on a 7 for me please.. xxx just i feel they bring me luck


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - hope you get the call soon and that it's good news        

Laura - good luck for today.         

LV - have fun in Edinbugh  

Popsi   - will do -  Could someone do the same for me please?  

I'm about to phone my Mum and ask her to open her card - I hope she takes the news well    

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

RH, I have a cheat's spice mix that combines chilli flakes and chocolate powder.  But when I don't have that I either add a teaspoon or two of cocoa, or drop some cubes of good quality, very dark choc into the pot to melt in.  It just gives a richer, darker taste.  

And thank you.  I don't feel like a heroine.  You know in sci fi films, when the space ship's damaged, or under attack, they shut down all unnecessary systems to divert power to the core systems?  That's what I feel like.    

She canna take any more, cap'n.  The cat's eaten the dilithium crystals...

I'm conscious there's all sorts of stuff 'outside', but that's kind of foggy and out there somewhere and I'll deal with it later when I'm stronger.  

I am only ever in partial control of my brain, anyway.  It's like being inhabited by an alien intelligence, sometimes...      

Ack, Mash!  Hope work gives you some space soon.  

LOL MrsMe, thank you!  

*sniggering at Mir's non euphemism*  

Re **, fair warning that my account there's mostly focussed on writing, and I have hundreds of 'friends' through various writing and reading networks.  I don't make any attempt to manage privacy settings and simply keep anything personal to personal messages.  Just so's you know!

LOL @ the chippers book for Tim, Laura!  Men!  Nah, don't get their clothes out.  Tim actually doing the WHOLE job, rather than you doing part of it AND your work is more important than what they wear...  GOOD LUCK for work!    

Husband this morning 'reminded' me of 'something very important' that 'we' haven't done yet and time is running out.  That something very important is wrapping birthday and Christmas presents for his family so they can be posted out.  And the 'we', as you will no doubt have guessed, is 'me'.

Where do I start?  

*wiggle*  still very excited for you popsi.  

GOOD Luck, RC.

I'm going to have pancakes for breakfast *drooooool*, then get dressed, light a fire, put on the Christmas music and get in a wrapping frenzy....

Chrissy, our ginger kitty, just came in soggy from the rain!  She's hawking herself round the other cats trying to find one that will groom her dry!        Wishful thinking, Chrissy....


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC   - I love your description of the sci-fi film - it sums it up perfectly. Our Smudge always used to use General our goldie as a towel when he came in wet. And General used to use the gas fire until he could smell burning at which point he used to move       

Heaps   - tissues were at the ready . Mum sounded very happy but I could tell she was also very sad    - still, at least she now knows and hopefully it'll give her a reason to fight on a bit longer. We are going down to see them at the weekend so we'll be able to judge more then, I hope.

Steph   - I can't believe I missed you off my first post      Lovely to see you, as always.

Thanks to whoever did my bubbles - much appreciated


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Laura - Hope you ahve a fab first day back at work and tim has a good day with the chippers  

AOC -    

RC -


----------



## veda (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning girls . Its so lovely having a week off and not running around like a nutter. 

Traceymohair thanks for your pm it was v helpful and i think iwill opt 4 pre and post acu therefore saving me some dosh. Im not at all a huge follower of alt therapy stuff as i too have had bad experience with a chiropracter telling me i had 1 leg longer than the other!! I paid 60 quid 4 that!! In actual fact i have a dodgy disc from years of delivering babes in bad positions. 

Mag108 thanks also you guys helped me make my decision.

Had dinner with all my mummy friends last nite and listened to them all moaning about their kids! If only  they knew how lucky they were!

Might finish crimbo shopping today but when is too soon to put up tree?? I want a real one and not sure how long they last?

Whos got their decs up yet??

V


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We'll be getting our real tree on the 12th, Veda.  It's a little bit early for us, but the next weekend is too late!    No deccies up yet, they'll probably go up next week, bit by bit in the evenings.

RC,I'm sorry, I wholly meant to say more about you telling your Mum and give you a whole load of               because I know what a big deal it is and how bittersweet.  I'm sorry, I just forgot to add what I had in mind.    I was thinking of you, though.  

Morning Driver!

And Morning Heaps - thanks for the PM with the recipes!  Made my stomach growl... ggg


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning Driver  - your ** piccies are amazing - I love the ones of the bears  

Veda - our Chrimbo decs are always up for the beginning of December and our Christmas cards get posted on December Ist.     And this year because I've not been at work, all the Christmas presents are bought and wrapped as well (doesn't normally happen until after the end of term ^eyes). That really does make me sound very sad, doesn't it? I haven't done any baking though - am quite tempted to make some mince pies but haven't got round to it yet.

We will be getting our live tree the weekend of the 12/13th.

AOC - you silly billy - you've got far more pressing things on your mind at the moment     I'm amazed you can remember what your name is at the moment   Are they going to phone you, or do you have to phone them?


----------



## veda (Apr 14, 2009)

hi

aoc   hoping you get some good news and they sort it out asap. all our path systems are linked to the gp surgeries on computer so we can look up results anywhere we are. surely most surgeries are on a similar system? they need to sort it out as once is poor form but twice is ridiculous.

rurals what a fab christmas this year you have an extra celebration. you have posted the xmas cards bloody hell am impressed. i only bought some on tuesday. my other half going to pick up dog from parents this weekend so il prob get them started when hes away. 

im sitting in bed with the laptop as too cold to get out of bed. 
i would like a netbook for crimbo does anyone recomend one? i need to be able to use a dongle with it tho as this is out internet. 

v


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Veda  - I have a bright pink Dell Inspiron 1010 that I bought to take to Turkey with me - I love it - It's great for surfing, and runs on Windows, not Linux which some of the others do. It has a space for an SD card from my camera so you don't need to find the lead which I never can. It has 3 USB ports and another hole that I haven't got a clue what it's for    . We bought ours from a website that sells them off cheap because they are not perfect - mine has a tiny scratch on the lid - but I never see it as it is the opposite side to the screen and I have a pink case for it as well. It really is very girly      I haven't tried it with a dongle so can't comment on that side of it, I'm afraid.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got an Asus Eee Seashell.  It's my preeeeeesssssssshhhhhhhuuuuuuusssssssssssssssssssssssss....... *gollum*  *gollum*


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - we're here for you, don't worry       When are they supposed to be letting you know?


----------



## veda (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks rc il look into them. what website did you find on? we have a laptop already but are always fighting over it so i would like a small laptop to have as mine. i saw a netbook in hmv for a 100 quid but it couldnt use a dongle. wouldnt mind if there was a scratch on lid as long as the screen was clear and it worked. nothing wrong with a bit of girly pink. my kitchen is all pink and my lovely other half just puts up with me. 

am bit nervous today as off to hosp tom for ivf/icsi plan. due to start hrt nxt week. had cyst on left ovary last time and wodering if still there. i read that cysts can supress other eggs and perhaps this is why i did not produce any eggs last time. might ask them to do a quick scan to check.

v


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

RC - I'm so pleased you've now told your mum.   I remember telling my parents and it was the best thing.

AofC - have they got through to the lab yet? Can't believe it's taking so bloody long.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Veda - I'll have to ask RH what the website was      I'll let you know this evening if that's OK. Do get them to check for the cyst - hopefully it will have gone, but if not, it may need aspirating (popping).      that everything goes well at the appointment tomorrow.  

Thanks Mir - I'm really looking forward to seeing Mum in person at the weekend.   

I wonder how Laura, Tim and the Chippers are getting on


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

morning sneaky sneaking again   

waiting for news from aoc    

morning everyone


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning KC - how's your sunshine band today    . Are you counting down in hours yet? I've just seen this and thought of you     http://www.tesco.com/superstore/xpi/1/xpi64559301.htm

AOC - you have the patience of a saint and then some    

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Crikes **** y that wouldnt last me long would it


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning lovelies  

Hello sneaky Katie, how long do you have to work for your notice period?

AnnaSausage      

LV lovely, enjoy Edinburgh. My scan is on Monday, they're combining the nuchal scan with a dating one. I've reached the 12 week milestone today but not celebrating until after our scan and we have checked everything is alright. It's a long time in between the 6 week and 12 week scan.

RC, how did it go with your mum?  

Veda, we have a tiny netbook from Ebuyer, they're brilliant. I bought one from Ebuyer for my Dad for Christmas from Ebuyer too, it's an acer. They do next day delivery and are very reliable.

Hello Driver, glad you got my text last night, I was worried I'd sent it to the wrong person! Are you going to Notts for a consultation soon?

Morning Anne and everyone else  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## veda (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks rc il log on tonite and f/u the website if ur hubby remembers it. they are expensive but would like one for crimbo.
thanks aoc too. i wll look into the seashell too. the lab should be open now. bloody hell dont they understand the importance.. 
hope you are ok.
im looking forward to xmas as not working xmas day this year. woo hoo!! but am working xmas eve and boking day booo!!

v


----------



## veda (Apr 14, 2009)

ah boll0cks deleted post by accident. thanks lightweight i will look into too.
enjoy your pregnancy. 

v


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

LW finish on tuesday hun, thats if i last that long     Loads of       for ur scan monday sweetheart   

morning veda


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Veda - go and buy yourself a mag that reviews netbooks.  It really is worth it.  Some look great on paper, but have piddling little battery life, and since the point is to be highly mobile, that's one thing to check on.  Some are advertised with a battery that lasts 5 hours, but supplied with one that lasts 3 hours (dont' ask).  The windows/linux thing is also an issue, as is weight.  It's worth just spending a little time on research...  

Patience officially gone.    Doc was supposed to be calling me sometimes 'this morning'.  I'm trying the surgery but can't get through.  I am so, so tired.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Anna


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sausage - I gotta go out now but will be checking in later for the (GOOD) news...     

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Bonjour Nix Cherie


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anna       

Hi nix


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all  

AOC- still holding your hand hun    

laura- good luck today hun  

KC- Alright bab     I'll miss you "sneaking on"  

**** y-      for you and your mum

Hi LW xx

Hi everyone


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning Anne my lovely  

I can't see my ticker


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Managed to get through to the surgery.  After some explanation and digging around and a couple of minutes on hold, they've established that doctor A last night left a note for doctor B who is running behind on his appointments and hasn't started his telephone calls yet.  She's added me to the telephone call list (which suggests I wasn't already on it) and he should call me 'sometime soon' and 'hopefully before lunch'.

Of course, doctor B, although lovely on Tuesday, is the doctor I don't really want to speak to.

But I don't care any more.  There's part of me that doesn't even care if it's good or bad news (it's got to be bad news, surely?) I JUST WANT TO KNOW.

I think I'm most afraid of getting another 'equivocal' result and not being sure, even then.

Put another log on the fire.  Wrap another present.  Drink something.  Eat something.  Function.

Right.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Sausage,     

I can see your ticker RC   I've changed from Lilypie to tickerfactory though as lilypie kept on freezing and adding a day  

Speaking of tickers, LV, I love your wedding ticker! It's so exciting. Have you got all your amazing venues sorted and confirmed now?

I have the swine flu jab at 12 today  

LW x x x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC     - I am so tempted to jump into the car and come and     them up at your surgery - do they have no compassion at all FFS.      

LW - good luck for the jab and thanks for the pm.   Lilypie is a pain - I have to reset it every other day but I do like the autumnal leaves (when I can see them  )

Have just told Tesco Entertainment they're [email protected] compared to Amazon and am about to sent snotty email - I'm so cross for Sausage.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AOC- Have they no clue as to what you're going through...obviously not      


LW good luck


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I think they do know, but who's to say what other patients are in the queue before me, with greater needs and worse stories?  I can't jump the queue and disrupt the system just because to ME my needs are greater.  

I'm not their only patient, at the end of the day.  And I'm not ill - not in the sense that I need urgent treatment or anything.  

Basically I'm trying to get the primary care system to do something it's not designed to do, simply because my other option is to be driving to and from Gateshead.  It's not my fault my clinic's so far away, but stricly speaking it's not theirs either.

And there is part of me that's staring, aghast, at what I've just typed, thinking, "do you really HAVE to be REASONABLE and bl00dy SENSIBLE ALL the FCUKING TIME"

*thunk of head hitting desk*

On the plus side, I wrapped Husband's Dad's birthday present.  And drank some water.

And remembered to breathe.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh MAN I want to go and do something reckless....


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - this is soooooooo out of order. When I was getting no where I got DH to call up and give them hell saying I was v upset etc...it worked! 
If he's not around give us the number!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Whatever theyv'e done, and for whatever reason, they don't deserve to have team PR set on them...          Can you imagine the carnage         

Speaking of carnage, Husband is not doing so well today.     While he knows I'm waiting for this call, he called to ask a trivial question relating to an organisation I worked for 11 years ago.         To put it in context, he NEVER calls to ask how I'm doing while at work, unless he's on his lunch break and has left the building.  And if I call him at work, I have to go through his mobile (they don't give out the office number) and get him to call me, which I've only ever done twice, for emergencies, and his first words are always, "make it quick: I'm at work."

Sigh.

I need to be fair - he's incredibly loving and supportive, and very, very hands on with the chores - he does more housework than I do.  It's not that he doesn't care, it's just he has a very strong work ethic, and a morbid terror of being thought to be skiving or taking the mick.

But really.

He did apologise, though.  By text, so as not to hold up the line!  I do love the guy.  Just sometimes he has... bad days.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh Anna  - I hope you can feel this really big hug I'm sending across the ether to you


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone somewhere is taking the fcuking p!ss.

Doc just called.  The machine at the path lab is broken.  They say they're going to get it going again and he's going to chase them at 3.30pm.

I.... what?

When I get my results, IF I get my restuls, they're going to be 30 hours old.

I'm sitting here   unable to think of anything else to say.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

OMG - Anna - I'm running out of words - have some more


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

"sneaking on in between 2 meetings"

RC - thanks Hun, had a good look at loads of people's photos' on there the party looks like it was a blast, the bears was one of my all time fav holidays to Canada, started putting some of this hol on there but they were taking about 5 minutes each so gave up and went to bed. Are all your ** friends from FF I am really struggling with lots of people's names even with the list you sent me..... 

AOC -   &   &   and loads of   for people who just don't get that it is important to us, even though to them it's just a blood test  

"sneaks back out again"


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Anna- what can I say.........
See if he can take your mind off things for a few mins


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

"glad she snuck back in"

phwoarrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

So that's what RH does in his spare time


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - words fail me!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL Anne - it was, indeed, a momentary distraction... ggg


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Do you have any more


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Naughty RC.... ggg

I feel absolutely shattered, and suddenly, all the things I need to do that seemed possible yesterday seem impossible now.  I'll feel better soon, I'm sure.

Right.  Going to nip out to get a little bit of shopping.


----------



## veda (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh gads im on the edge of my seat!!!! What the hell are they doing! My guess it might need repeating if its been that long. Il check in later. Big hug a of c

v


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi everyone  

This is the first opportunity I have had today to get on. I wanted to see if AOC got her results and OMG - I cant believe what they are putting you through. Its ridiculous.............they should not be making you feel this way. I am so sorry hun. Big .     

RuralChick - I love the ideas of bubbles being hugs and kisses.  

Stephjoy - thanks sweetie.........I am feeling a bit more focused today thanks to everyone on the here. In the the great big scheme of things maybe the weight loss and balancing of the thyroid may help when we go for out next treatment next year. Just need to decide on a clinic! 

AnnG love your posts - especially the semi-naked bod!  yum yum! 

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Rupes- I thought it might cheer AOC up as she's a bit partial to sexy young chaps   
How are you?
xx


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Well it certainly made me smile  

I am good thanks hun - hows you and your day?

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I like to make at least one person a day smile   
I'm good ta too hun, just building myself up to give blood later for the first time              xx


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thats brill Anne........... well done you.  
You will be fine as my husband does it all the time and he loves the tea and biscuits afterwards LOL. 

I have tried so hard to pluck up the courage to do it but havent quite managed it yet. Believe it or not I hate needles - you would think I would be used to them by now huh!  

Am so proud of you!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks hun  
What do you do jobwise then?


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Now are you sitting down as most people cant believe it when I tell them! LOL  

I work with my DH!  I worked in the City for years and decided after 7/7 to re-evaluate things. So as we were starting IVF we thought it best to eliminate as much stress as possible and we decided that I would work with him and help run his business.

  yes it was to eliminate stress!

Its been really good - we have good days and bad days but hopefully it will all be worth it.

What do you do hun?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

That sounds lovely hun  
I work with my bro and SIL in our family business selling all sorts of I.T supplies to companies and the Educational sectors...love it


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thats brilliant  

It makes such a difference - I dont think I could work for anyone else now. 

I forgot to say what we did  . We buy and sell electronic components - so basically anything that goes on a printed circuit board! 

You know what I think its going to snow - the sky here looks full of snow!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Love the snow


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sneaking in for news from sausage   Im going down there in a bit and i'll find for f-in results for ya meself hunny    

ANne woohooo i want snow and lots of it   

Hi rupes


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

KC- we can go sledging up Clent     xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the snow, too.  

No call from doc - called the surgery, no news.  I'm popping in to town to get some onions, so I'll go by the surgery and see if we can get any further.  If not, I'll go to the clinic tomorrow in Gateshead.


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Snowball fights on the way home I think!  YAY! 

Oh AOC - You really shouldn't have to have all this worry.....it makes me so cross 
I hope the surgery helps hun.  

Hey KC    Am getting used to you sneaking on now!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- Good luck hun


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Have just woken up from afternoon nap, looked at clock and thought "Sauasge will know by now" - how stupid was that  . I think we should have an emergency PR meet up at AOC's surgery tonight and give them what for      

AOC        and hope they give you some answers    

Hi Rupee -are you in Edinburgh now?  

Anne - I liked your snow - no more men for us?   Good luck with dracula tonight (as RH calls them). You'll be fine, they are lovely.  

Kate - how is c.ock features today - how many hours left?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oooo and if i take lewis he can pull us up the hills on our sledge    

**** y afternoon nap   im jealous


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Please can I come sledging too


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Here here re emergency meet. I am in!    Everything is crossed for you AOC. 

 Edinburgh........  no just snowy Hertford!    Yay snowball fights and sledging!  

Right I best do some work today -otherwise DH will give me the sack!  Good Luck AnnG with giving blood.   

Loved chatting to you all as always and will try and get back on soon. Big   to you all   



x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

here you go **** y


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Anne  - let's hope there's more than a needle in that haystack     

Rupee - I'm being a numpty - it's LV that's gone up to Edinburgh      .


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Off now girls to give blood.......can I ask a HUGE favour?
if AOC gets her results could someone drop me a quick text as I prob won't be online later?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh guys, I'm so sorry.  I wish this was better news.

Result is 32, so we're done.  Lord knows why it's still rising, but no kind of wishful thinking makes a rise of 2 HCG in 48 hrs enough.

That's that, then.

Can't thank you enough for all your love and support (And the semi naked men, Anne!  )

I am so ANGRY.  I want to kick something.


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Anna; I'm so sorry to hear that. I don't have any good words, just   .

xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - I am so sorry hun


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I should like to raise a toast to my ovaries for doing a dang fine job.  

I will reopen diplomatic relations with my womb when I can look it in the face again.  So to speak.

I'm sitting here   but I'm also going, "oooh!" whenever I remember something I can eat/drink/do again.

I'll wait till I've spoken to the clinic tomorrow, but I suspect my future will involve HOT baths, hazelnut lattes and icy chilled chenin blanc.

Also, don't laugh, but I think my UTI is on its way back again.        Sample went in on Weds, so I should get results for that either tomorrow or Monday.

Needless to say, I shall not be making any attempt to chase that up.  Fcuk it.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Anna -  , so sorry you have had to go through all of this.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Anna...


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi all - I am sorry this is short and sweet but I cant stop long. I just wanted to see how AOC got on.

I am so so sorry hun - I wish I could give you a big   in person but here are a few which I hope you can feel.    

x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

anna darling i am so so sorry for all the pain you are dealing with.. and i am so angry with the doctors for treating such a precious person in the worse possible way xx   

love to you all.. your wonderful xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh anna sausage what a fcuking bummer    im so so sorry sweetheart


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Anna - so, so sorry love  both for the result, and for the time you had getting it  - sending huge


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

AnnaSausage, words cannot take away the hurt and pain you feel right now, I wish they could. I'm so sorry for the outcome and for what the medical team have put you through. You have been so brave and determined throughout all of this and you are such a wonderful person. Please wrap yourself up tonight in a blanket and switch off if you can. Life is so cruel sometimes, just when we think things are looking bright. Massive cuddles to an incredible lady. You really don't deserve this, it's so unfair  

LW x x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh crap, Sausage. Crap, crap crap. I'm so sorry you had such a stressful time getting that awful news too.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sausage Anne sends her love and lots of


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Anna - I am so sorry and wish I had the words to offer some comfort for you and DH.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sh1te     I'm so sorry Anna honey


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news AoC and that you had such a trial trying to even get any results


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Anna, I am so sorry, shout, scream, kick something, cry then have a nice glass of whatever you fancy.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

AnnofC: I am so sorry. I was really hoping it was all going to be ok. I am sending you a huge gaggle of hugs and kisses....      

What a shocking day. You who are such a magnificent women to be treated in such a shoddy way. You who have kept going through what was a traumatic weekend, picking yourself up and getting on with things....presents, baking....I mean you really are a star. They...they who have made you wait and made mistakes... They are truly hopeless and not to be relied upon again.

Thing is your magnificence shines through. Please give yourself all the treats you can fit in, you deserve it and more.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mags what lovely words


----------



## veda (Apr 14, 2009)

A of c am so sorry 4 u both. Was really hoping everything would work out. Life is so cruel to the nice people. I no its not much help but sending u a big hug.

V


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Anna I'm so, so sorry.  I have just read through 16 pages of your trauma - that's how long they have been messing you about   

Just going to accept friends on **

xx


----------



## hunyb (Jul 21, 2009)

just popped on say how sad I am for you anna  ,  particularly when the medical ar*eho!es made you wait so long for that kind of news.  Don't know what else to say except you're in my thoughts...oh and you should definitely get p!ssed!  IF is truly soul-destroying...I'm yet to meet a horrid person with IF problems....why is always the lovely people who are tried in this way?  

xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Darlings, you're all wonderful.  You're right - your words can't make what we're going through any better, but they have made me feel so much better about myself.  (Mags, you're a star) 

Seeing me through your eyes is actually quite a fab experience.  

I feel.... stronger.

I do, however, reserve the right to be pathetic, capricious and useless at some future point...      

Frankly, though, the getting on with stuff is just a coping mechanism.  It's easier and more reassuring to get things done - it stops me thinking myself into a black hole.  Tonight I cooked a 12 portion batch of Dad's balti sauce, then we had steaks with potato wedges, spinach and mushrooms.    Just to keep playing to my stereotype...ggg

Tomorrow I've got some more presents to wrap, and then I'm off to stay with my bestest 3D friends for a couple of days.  Exactly what I need.

We just spent half an hour watching a nature programme... actually we watched our ginger kitty Chrissy watch the nature programme - we just watched her and tried not to laugh!

 to team PR.  Thank you.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh Sausage      I am so very very sorry my love - you are such an so amazing, supportive, caring, fantabulously warm wonderful woman - I know you are going to get there my love no matter how sh*t things are right now - you truly deserve none of this and all I can say is that all this cr*p one day - one fine day - will be worth it Im sure. Please howl - kick - drink the chenin blanc dry but remember through all of this you have us - your ff mates who will hold and comfort you through thick and thin. 

Sending you loads of these           

Mash
xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Anna   - thank you too - for sharing with us your courage, patience, good humour, serenity, domesticity and true compassion at a time when lots would have just curled up and hidden. It's been said before, and will be said again, but it is a real privilege to know you.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lots of HUGE     to everyone from PR today xx

feel a bit guilty as things are so good for me at the moment and so much sadness going on with my special friends xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sausage - So very very sorry.    Bum, are they taking more bloods?


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Pops - dont u dare my love - your good news keeps us all going n gives us hope too   

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

AnnofC: sleep tight  x

Sleep tight everyone
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

spuds.. thanks honey xx

we got 2 photos today


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pops - Is she adorable    Must be lovely to get a piccy.  

night girls, will read up tom. XXX


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Laura... OMG !! she is so so so beautiful.. not that I am a biased Mummy


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Pops - I bet she is absolutely gorgeous  - so happy for you love - sending loads of these for princess too              

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Just logged on to check up on AOC, I'm so so sorry and especially sorry you have had to put up with so much [email protected] to get there, thinking of you      it sucks. You are a very special woman
x


----------



## tropifruiti (Aug 12, 2009)

Just popping in to give AOC a big      . I hope you can pick yourself up from this experience and move on. Enjoy keeping yourself busy - i can;t believe how much you seem to achieve in aday. It is reallty impressive.

Pos- haven't been on yet to say a big  . how exciting getting photos today.  
AFM got through the details of my next treatment which ia at the end of jan. has anyone else done the SP with menupur and gonal F? I think that is what it is - haven't taken it all in yet. Trying this protocol now as a last attempt.

Sorry haven't been on much after my go ape and theatre experience last weekend i have been obsessed with watching i 'm a celeb which has ended up taking over my evenings. Off to German christmas market on sat looking forward to some wurst but have had second part of root filling today and have been put on extra strong anti biotics as a precaution incase of bacteria and am allowed no alcohol. Was very   as explained it was customry to have Glühwein at the christmas market but she said it may have very bad effects- boo!!!! This was confirmed by the pharmacist and when i read what you normally take these for it is clearly strong stuff. 7 days of them then hopefully it is all over.- didi laugh when got sent check up remeinder through the post today! I have been every week recently.
Glad you all enjoyed your party last weekend- have read the comments - glad you all had a fab time!! love to everyone else


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

AOC - you make my world a better one, as do all the PR team.  

I know now with total clarity that luck and fortune are not handed out in any other way than total randomness because if it were otherwise you'd be at the front of the queue.

Hope you find some peace in the safe sea that sleep can be.


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

AoC

Sad to hear that things haven't worked out.    You haven't been dealt a fair hand and have had completely unacceptable service from the medics.  

I think that your serenity has shone through like a beacon during these difficult times and you deserve better in the future.  Hope that you can manage to pull through this disappointment and pain quickly and apply yourself to other activities whilst the scars heal, and then on into a positive future.      As the girls have all said, the PR community is here for you when you need them and will understand what you are sufferring. 

RH


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Sheesh, guys, you're makning me  .      I had a bit of a restless night, but I was very comfy and warm and safe, so that' s okay.  Husband is smothering me in   (I'll take it!!  ) and I'm looking forward to going to see my friends.

Tropi, hugs for the teeth!  *shudder*  I hate being under the weather with dental issues.... hope you survive without the gluhwein!  

Popsi, that's SO EXCITING!  Of course she's gorgeous - she's yours!    Can't wait till team PR get to welcome her home.  *wiggle*

And.... right, that's it: dead brain.  

Off to play mindless computer games for twenty minutes or so (my conquest of ancient Egypt is at a critical stage....  ) then to finish the Balti and sundry other Christmas preps before packing.

 team PR.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Aofc  enjoy ur stay with ur 3d friend sweetheart, u so derserve a break away from all this sh1te     

Popsi ahhh sweetheart dont be guilty about being happy, isnt that just what were all striving for dalring?     U have always been here for us sweetheart and we share the good times as well as the bad u know    

Oh well only 3 and a half days left, the girl i work with has booked today and monday off so at least the time will go wuickly (hopefully)   Sure i'll still manage to find time to sneak on here tho


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

morning ladies.. just quick one today

aofc... you are truely inspiring, i am glad your DH is looking after you hope you have a lovely time with your friends, its just what you need now xxxxx

kate.. woo hoo not long left now honey xx

tropi.. thanks honey xx

love to everyone, ... wont be round tonight have my works party, looking forward to it, but hope its not as cold as this morning.... BRRR its thick with ice here in the valleys !!!.... right off to defrost car and get to work, have a good day PR ladies xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anna    oh sweets, I'm so sorry to read your news, thinking of you both and as the others have said you're a b***Y inspiration to us all, big hugs x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies and RH  

AOC  - have a lovely time and spoil yourself - you deserve it so much     

Beachy  - lovely to see you   

Kate   - Less than 30 hours I reckon - looking forward to you sneaking on later   

Popsi -   can't wait to see the piccies of your little girl - are you allowed to tell us her name yet? It's icy here too - glad I'm indoors    

Anne   - how did the blood donating go last night?  

Malini   - hope you're feeling a bit brighter, my lovely.  

Tropi   - good luck with part 2 today - shame about the anti-bs though.  Do you think Gino or Kim will win tonight - I have to say, they've got on with each other remarkably well this series - I still think the funniest bits are Ant and Dec's reactions to the BTT - especially the eating ones.  

Almond   - still enjoying married life?     

Spuds   - I keep missing you - are you OK?   

Laura  - how did it go yesterday? You'll have been fab at work, of that I have no doubt, but how did Tim and the Chippers get on?  

Mag  - how are you, my lovely?  

   to hunyb, Donkey, Veda, Tracey, Bugle, Nix, Mir, LW, Steph, Heaps, Rupee, Skybreeze, Driver, AnnaSB, Leola, LV, Purple, Pix, Ally, LJ, WW, Zuri, Jo M, Droogie and all the lovely Team PR.  

I have finally dusted off my Wii - it told me that I haven't been on it for 78 days, I've put on 1 stone and then pumped my Mii up to look even more Michelinesque   . Still, it was good to get back into the habit so I'll be between Wii and FF from now on.

I can't believe it's a week since the party  

Hope everyone has a lovely day.

Love and        to fab Team PR

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning RC...think our Wii will have given up..haven't used it in months...


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm totally going back on the Wii soon.... 

I think I need to counteract all the love you're sending me - shall I make you hate me?  

I'm currently at my lowest weight since I was 22.  BMI 28!  Yes, that's right.  I have LOST weight through this cycle....        I realise this makes me an alien....

In Other News, clinic agrees it's a chem preg, and I can NOW drink WINE again!!!  

So, I'll be putting the weight back on soon enough....


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Anna - we could never hate you      

Beachy - the Wii remembers - it's scary     I've worked out that 78 days was just before I went out to Turkey to start my tx so that would have been the end of September - it even pretended to be funny by calling me RH's name - cheeky thing


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'd quite like a wii.  Maybe should ask Santa for one.  

Morning all!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Do Laura - they are fab - I'd forgotten how much I liked mine   Plus it'll give the chippers hours of entertainment watching you


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh no...best get ready for a tell off...need to use it before we take it to our friends for xmas then otherwise I'll be   

Morning Laura

AoC


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning Beachy poo.  Whats your exciting plans this weekend... you always have fun stuff planned.   

RC - Yeah my sister has one, played bowling on it once!  We bit skint so doubt we'll get eachother pressies this year....  we didn't last year either.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Laura - we tend not to do pressies either - for our 20th Wedding Anniversary this year, we stood, side by side in the card shop, chose the cards for each other, showed them to each other and then put them back   RH has scottish ancestry and he has taught me well - I'm more thrifty than him now - hence my love of hostels and camping as opposed to posh hotels


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

RC nothing wrong with Scottish ancestry x

Laura- got a day at home today, out for a works do tonight, shopping tomorrow then cinema on Sunday...what about you 5?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all  

Anna- I'm so so so very sorry hunny   , you are such a brave and special lady...your time will come chick     

Kate- Thanks for passing my love to sausage  

Anna, LW & AM thanks too for your texts (Anna, sorry I didn't text back) 

Pops-    , you deserve this hun So much  

Morning Beachy & **** y 

laura- how did yesterday go? 

well, the blood donating was a tad stressful...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

bloody hell...I can't post more than a few lines  

Ok yes the blood donating was weird....no veins in the right place SO, she found a vein in the side of my right arm but offered my a local aneasthetic as it's the most painful spot   I said nah, go for it, would rather have 1 needle than 2  
it was afterwards that I felt terrible...nearly passed out and threw up and feel soo tired now still 
BUT, it's done now so back in 4 months....unless I'm up the duff by then of course    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

ANne   well done on donating, don't overdo things today x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Beachy - couldn't agree more - we honeymooned in Scotland and I love whisky and shortbread   

Oh Anne   sorry to hear that but well done and thank you for doing it      Make sure you take it easy today.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am glad I did it girls cos who knows who it could help in the future  
Got a cracking bruise  
I LOVE Scotland


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

to all from Dublin

Popsi - Getting photo's must be amazing  , I still smile every time I see a post from you, you will have the best Xmas ever ready for the most amazing 2010.

Anna - more   for you this morning.

Anne - Well done on donating, the last time I gave blood I had a cracking bruise for about 3 weeks.

Laura - hope your first day back went smoothly and Tim still had some hair left when you got home.

Pix - How's that new job going?

Huny - Nice to see you sneaking in there, loving your ticker.

We are in 2 minds about getting a wii as a shared Xmas present........one minute we both really want one but the next we know it will probably spend more time in a cupboard.....



Nix -  

Beachie - You not coming out with the yorkies on Saturday?


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning Driver   - please can you have a guiness for me?    
I was lucky in that I never got bruises from blood doning - I only seem to get them when doctors try and find my veins


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Rural Chick said:


> Morning Driver  - please can you have a guiness for me?


I'll have one in the airport on my way home (but then I might be sick ), feels like it should be lunchtime, up at 04:30 at airport at 06:30 into office in Dublin at 9:30, will get bcak home about 9pm........yawnnnnnn, DH thinks I am picking him up from his works Xmas party tonight but think I will be tucked up in bed by 10pm (especially after his last escapades) so he better save some beer money for a taxi home


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Just popping on quickly to say I am so sorry to Anna of C.   As Anne says, your time will come.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Driver, not sure if I can make it....would love to come but just need to see if possible, safe travelling x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning girls  

Sneaking in for a nose. 

Oooo anne that sounds painful hunny    well done you, u are far braver than me i hate needles and blood taking  

Driver get a wii hun u will have hours of fun, gonna try and get ours out at the weekend  

Morning beachy **** y and everyone


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh Sausage. What can I say that's not already been said? Here's a big bear hug for you xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

kate -      

Lucy- have a brill time in NY xxx

Am- enjoy Dublin xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne    i dont care anymore what they gonna do sack me


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

KC- I just spanking you hun that's all


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank goodness RH can't get on at work    

Morning Kate - you go for it - serve c.ock features right   

Driver - what a manic day - I take it you don't like guiness then? 

Hi LJ and LV


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne kinky girl     

**** y he's out most of day thankfully


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Anna -   big hugs hun, so sorry after all you had to go through
Love nicki xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hellloooooooooooooooooo

Is there anybody there


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Helloo..I'm here  
Just been down to the vending machine for some snacks    
Marcus is trying to get me and you kate to have a party     think I'm too scared


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne hmmmmm what kind of party...could be interesting, would he dress up as santa and show us what he's got in his sack   

Hi driver and **** y - im getting v. bored now


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm watching a recording of the Graham Norton show at the moment - it's very funny


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

katie cluck said:


> Hi driver and  y - im getting v. bored now


I've got enough work to keep the whole of team PR busy for a month to do before 4:15.........hmmmm why am I on here then I hear you ask.......well I can't decide where to start so decided it was best not to start at all 



katie cluck said:


> Anne hmmmmm what kind of party...could be interesting, would he dress up as santa and show us what he's got in his sack


ewwwww


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- I really do think he does ALL sorts of parties hun


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all 

It's unusually quiet on here today!

Anne - I like the idea of that party, it would be absolute carnage    Sorry you had such a horrible time with the blood donation, hope you're ok now hon 

I'm impressed with RH's reticence following LV's recent tongue sharing comment   

LV - you lucky thing, I wish I could do the damn course but it's just too much! Scuse my nosiness but are you going part-time? How are you going to fit it in around work? Also which modules did you pick (jeez, I AM nosy!!!)



DRIVER225 said:


> I've got enough work to keep the whole of team PR busy for a month to do before 4:15.........hmmmm why am I on here then I hear you ask.......well I can't decide where to start so decided it was best not to start at all


 Sounds perfectly rational to me    Enjoy your trip to Ireland chica!

Apologies for the lack of persos, I haven't really been following properly over the last day or so, except to keep track of Sausage's progress, am still gutted and at the risk of sounding a bit "me, me, me" it really reminded me of my FET experience, the numbers being similar. Although I didn't have to go thru the hell of waiting so long for the blood results, I'm still  at that...     to you Anna honey, don't feel   we're all so impressed with the way you're coping with all of this (and your domestic goddess-ness!) Feel proud of yourself hon, we all do!     

AFM - follow up of the last debacle of an IVF attempt yesterday and I got the DE speech. He said he'd still give me another go with my own eggs if I really wanted to but made it quite clear that the repeated implantation failure is, in his opinion, down to egg quality and I'd probably be better off going the DE route. I had already been thinking about it so it didn't come as a shock as such but I still bawled my eyes out when I got outside...

However he has given me 3 months of DHEA and I asked for E2 and FSH levels to be monitored, he doesn't think much of FSH monitoring and so added in AMH, oh well it's all good as it will help me to decide whether it's worth bothering with another attempt with my eggs or if we should just give up and go for DE. Which brings in another dilemma. If we have DE I want to use a known donor, preferably someone in my family. I have a cousin who offered to be a surrogate, she's young, in her mid-20s and she has a child already so she'd be a good candidate for DE. I'd prefer it that way because, with apologies to those of you who've gone the unrelated donor route, I really want the child to at least have SOME genetic link to me. I know about the epigenetic thing but having seen the similarities that DH has with his long-lost brother, even tho they had different mums and a totally different upbringing, I am convinced that there's a large element of nature involved, although nurture obviously plays a huge part... Anyway the point of all that rambling is that although donor tx is free here in France, you can't have a known donor  So either way I'm gonna end up spending a fortune and having to come home for tx - which isn't really a bad thing if it comes to that. I'm in I hate France mode again... 

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

TGIF huh.  Kate - It is so exciting, you're almost out of there!! Woohoo.

AOC - Trying to hate you but in light of everything you deserve a tiny silver lining, so being thin must be it.  Oh and the hugs from dh.  Hope today is okay as it can be.

Oh Nixy - All that headache.  It is great that you have that cousin in the wings but it doesn't take away the heartache.  Most the staff at the CRM are French, and a lot of their patients are also - now I know why!  Never too much 'me, me, me' from you.  You've been good to all of us.  Enjoy your meet up with ARGC lot.

RC - Ta for PM.  Will answer that now. But was especially touched by the bittersweet loveliness of your news for your mum.

Popsi - You gloat if you want to (not that you have been), you tell us every juicy detail you're allowed to share.  You have waited for the opportunity to be in the limelight for SOOOO long and really suffered to get there.  I am THRILLED for you and dh, and love all the news about mini Popsi.

Anne - Sheesh, that giving blood lark sounds tough.  I am proud of you and too chicken to do it ... yet ... thank you.  That blood could save one of our lives one day - that's an awe inspiring thing to pull off in a couple of hours.

Driver - Super to have you back. Sorry your firm are making you work for your holiday time.

Beachy - Enjoy your do!

Laura - Do tell, how'd Tim get on?  Send me your address luv so I can send your very cute hat back.

So much more for all of you but I need to go have a nap because I am going out again.  I know two Fridays in a row - really it is too much.  It is a childfree friends' night (not purposely but it is a 3D group that has migrated together), so like last week's fun it'll be safe and happy.


Wishing you all good weekends.

M xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey M hon, forgot to say, gutted you're not around tomoz for a meet up! I couldn't do today cos my train was already booked for Sat afternoon   Hope you have a nice time tonight chica!
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey nix where u bin a hidin you bad girl    

malini have a fab night out sweetheart    Im off out for a curry with m-i-l and her partner so 2 fridays out in a row for me as well


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

P.S. 28 minutes and counting


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Afternoon Girlies n RH 

Have been v.bad     had managers project meeting thing and we ended up in the pub - gave up - played 80's music in a v dodgy Lewisham pub and got home by 4pm !!!!!!! - unheard of for me !!!!! fealing v.naughty indeedy   

**** y - RC ) XXXXX sorry love keep missing each other - how are you doing chick ? xxxxxxxx

Nix - xxxxx - so difficult xxxxx  it seems like you are getting your head around things if that makes any sense - I hope that has come out right ? what I mean is its so difficult to consider anything other than the alleged 'perfect' situation but sometimes those steps that feal so massive at the time I think may end of being small potatoes - again not sure that has come out right ? flippin ec

Spose what I'm describing may be what I'm fealing about DE at the minute which is as surreal as it all feals now - I think if I need to go down that route when I look into my babies eyes I'm gonna be so overwhelmed/excited that I think any earlier fears will melt at that point if not before........

KC - My sunshine = where r u  

Helllooooo Mal, Mir, Laurab, SoBroody, LV and all of team PR 
XXXXX


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Kate darling, I have only just noticed the end of your signature.  Love it.  Enjoy that curry.

Ta Nix.  I am upset to be missing a chance to see you too.  Busy times, eh.  We're still on for Paris though in 2010, so will let you know when and where!!

Hello Mash.  You are a very naughty potato!!! 
Keep warm folks.

M xxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Mal  - flippin freezing ey !!!! Am going to be even 'badder' and put the central heating on constant wehay !!

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix - does your doctor say why he assumes that the implantation failures are down to egg quality?  I mean, once you have embies why are your eggs automatically the party to "blame" for any failure to implant?  Couldn't it equally be down to DH's swimmers which, after all, play an equal part in forming the embies?  I am not saying that it is DH's swimmers which are causing a problem but it does seem to me that they are being rather quick to say "oh failure to implant - must be the eggs" withouh actually giving you any evidence to support that.  Have they looked at internal or structural causes?  Have immunes been thoroughly considered?  I may be speaking out of turn but it seems to me that blaming your egg quality with no real evidence is not in your best interests. If you went DE and it turned out the issue was DH's swimmers you'd have the same thing happen and suffer even more heartache because you would have been advised DE would resolve the "problem" when the reality is that they just made a huge assumption about what the "problem" was.

Just my thoughts - feel free to ignore them!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi jersey im here hunny get what you say about donor thing hunny would love to do a tandem cycle but our funds wont stretch to it.  BUT i'll be happy to just get a bfp loads of stretch marks even bigger boobies and a beautiful screaming baby come this time next year   

Malini thanx hunny, we are trying our best to have a good time, no booze after xmas and ive GOTTA give up the ciggies for good otherwise scott will batter me senseless    Im gonna try that pretend smoking thing next time either that or a 3 month general anaesthetic should do the trick   

Hi littlejenny hows the bump sweetheart?


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

KC - There you are - hellooooo     - never thought Id say this but a big fat cheers for stretchmarks )


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

We'll help you Kate in any way we can.  I do think it is worth getting your GP on board too, there is so much product out there to help you stop.  It is hard.  I have bad habits that I can't break, so I feel for you.  But I like your plan to try a lot - I do think it will make a difference, no I'll restate that I REALLY HOPE IT DOES!!!!  I am going to cut out coffee in Jan, so we can complain together.  I love coffee.  I'd never drink or eat chocolate again if I could be promised coffee on tap.  Sometimes I stand outside coffee shops just to breath the lovely smell of coffee beans.  

You be bad Mash, be very bad.  Why flippin' not, eh?  

Have a good weekend LJ.  Rest loads.

M xxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

KC - Forgot to say - on the **** have you tried the Alan Carr book ? Me n DH were monster puffers and I ended up at one of Alan Carrs clinics 5-6 yrs ago now and honest - it was so easy !!!!  if I can do it anyone can - used to smoke at least 30 a day !!! at the clinic its £180 or your money back and you literally sit there for a day - thats it !!

Lill Jenny - hows you and the bumpster coming on ? xxxxx

Mal - coffeee mmmmmmmmm are you givin up decaf too ? so hard but im with you girls in the New Year - the 'New Me' .....again......ready for treatment )

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

OMG - all this talk of new year's resolutions already - mine is to start swimming again when I get back to work - I've missed it and it's showing.   

Malini - thanks for your lovely pm - I'll reply after this    I can't remember if you drink instant coffee - I've found the decaff Gold Blend doesn't taste any different to the caff version.

Spuds - great to be here at the same time and thanks for your pm too - I shall reply once I've replied to Malini.

Nix - will they test your progesterone as well for you? - it was a high level of progesterone on day 3 that stopped the ARGC treating me, despite the fact the DHEA got my FSH down to 9.1 

Kate - enjoy your curry - RH is cooking one of his lamb and spinach curries for us tonight - yummy.

Anne - hope you have recovered from yesterday and that the bruise isn't too bad - do you have any arnica?

Driver - hope your busy day means you can have a lazy weekend.

   to Nicki, LJ and your bumps , 

Right, off to answer pms


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

scariness - the new year is only around 4 weeks away arghhhhhhh - so am going to get as much bad **** stuff in between now and then - why change the habit of the last 12 mths


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

LittleJenny said:


> Nix - does your doctor say why he assumes that the implantation failures are down to egg quality? I mean, once you have embies why are your eggs automatically the party to "blame" for any failure to implant? Couldn't it equally be down to DH's swimmers which, after all, play an equal part in forming the embies? I am not saying that it is DH's swimmers which are causing a problem but it does seem to me that they are being rather quick to say "oh failure to implant - must be the eggs" withouh actually giving you any evidence to support that. Have they looked at internal or structural causes? Have immunes been thoroughly considered? I may be speaking out of turn but it seems to me that blaming your egg quality with no real evidence is not in your best interests. If you went DE and it turned out the issue was DH's swimmers you'd have the same thing happen and suffer even more heartache because you would have been advised DE would resolve the "problem" when the reality is that they just made a huge assumption about what the "problem" was.
> 
> Just my thoughts - feel free to ignore them!!


Hey lil Mama - wise words as always! I would never ignore what you have to say, you talk far too much sense! I did actually ask for Karotyping and the Doc off his own back has also decided to send DH for more detailed sperm tests, while continuing to make it clear that he thinks the issue is egg related 

KC - good luck with giving up the **** love, it's a tough habit to break but I reckon you can do it, if you managed to go all this time without actually calling your soon to be ex- boss a kn0b to his face      

RC - I've just checked the flipping blood form(well more like a handwritten scrawl) and he hasn't included the prog. Am tempted to write it on there myself!

Mash - go on girl, I like your style   

Hey Mal- you know my thoughts on the coffee thing so I'll stay    

xxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Nix  - in the words of Larry Grayson - "nice to see you to see you nice"


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ooh shut that door!

I forgot to say the docs sending me for karotyping (or Karrtokake typing as another FF refers to it   ) so that's another check which will help me make the DE decision...

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Nix - I'd write it on if I were you - what've you got to lose - they won't need any more blood and I bet your Doc won't remember. Let's hope he doesn't come on here though   

Spuds - OMG - Larry Grayson - there's a name from the past. Brucie was more my era and, of course the origin of nice to see you - he also used to say - give us a twirl, good game and cuddly toy


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix i have been a good girl havent i?   Amazed at myself tbh, but then again he has been a pussycat since i handed in my notice    Hve told the main lady there that perhaps if he hadnt been such a c.ock when i first started we may not even have started thinking of buying the cafe and she agreed with me   

 y baaaaaa poor sheep      

Anyway ladies today another freaky comment came into my head from july when i saw the psychic lady.  She told me i would be offered two jobs within a short amount of time and to take the lower paid one cos everything would be ok in a short space of time. She also said any documents that needed signing to get professional help with? Well i did take the lower paid job and this ended up with us taking on the cafe so i hope shes right there and our solicitors have been a godsend with advice over this cafe business  . Even more so remember she said i would have a godson who would be the most important little boy in the world to me?  I asked her if she ever saw children for me, and she the boy, the one she had told me about would be our son, (but she looked really confused as she said it, hadnt told her about donor eggs obviously)  Now ladies i aint never been what you might call a big believer so to speak, but that always makes me shiver even now when i think about it. i just hope and     that shes right and that around this time next year im ready to meet our little one cos whether it be a boy or a girl i really dont care.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey KC - I'm into all that and I'm            for you xxxxxxx
This time next year me n you are gonna have to have a different type of JD love - more like J2O      have a good one (while we can he he he) 

Spudulicious
xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Spuds it'll be worth it hunny, i'll quite easily cope on orange squash and lemonade just hope i got a little un to wake up to      or at least a big bump waiting to pop      Im so hopeful its scary


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Nothing wrong with hope my lovely )     here's to clean livin in 2010   xxxxxxxx

Spudsy
xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

In that case I am going to be live very dirtily (but still have a shower every day before someone says I'll smell ) for the rest of 2009  , now where's my vanilla rum we brought back from our hols.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Moring all 

Have no idea what I am doing awake at this ridiculous time on a Sat morn 

Driver hellooo - hope the Vanilla rum was good 

Nix -


Nixf01 said:


> I forgot to say the docs sending me for karotyping (or Karrtokake typing as another FF refers to it   ) so that's another check which will help me make the DE decision...
> 
> xxx


 - whats the karotyping test ? sounds like a good plan to help though xxxx Im in the middle of contemplating tandem cycle vs one more go with own eggs ........decisions decisions ! xxxxx 

KC  

RC N RH     thanks so much for you pm's you are both gorgeous - thank you - ps look out next year - we may be going to see Dad in Wales and we go through your way so may be cheeky and stop for a cuppa to see you both xxxxx

I have some good news - though quite scary - DH has a job interview ......in JERSEY !!!!!!! Hooorayyyyyy .......he has been so stressed out - both of us were Surveyors in the City and I bailed out when the IF stuff started and work locally now but he has had to carry on with the stupid hours, the stress and the travelling - thats without the now added stress of the recesion and redundancies etc....

The job is a lot less money - and I would have to give up my job which I love and probably have to try an find something 3-4 days a week whilst we do all this IF stuff and in Jersey there's limited job opps so we will be potless - BUT - the idea of living in Jersey with all that sun, sea,  and a completely chilled out safe and secure environment - makes me sigh with huge relief...

The downside is a) not seeing my mates b) how the hell Im gonna get my two 11 year old cats in a plane with the vet to get there - oh yes - will cost a fortune but if you knew my cats - it would make sense - not only would they need tranquilizing so will I if he gets this job and we have to get our babies there !!!

Sorry for Sat am me ramble 

Sausagio - I think you are away this wkend - sending you some of these anyway xxxxx   

Love to Mal, LV Sobroody, Mir, Pix, Donkey and all of team PR 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

WOW you guys can chat!! I think its about time for *Part 100!*

*This way >>> *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=219557.new#new


----------

